# College Football: What a game...NOLES stand atop the final BCS



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Student tickets are on sale now, so you know what that means? College Football is back! Does Alabama win again? Will Johnny Football make it to the season? Will Ohio State remain dominant after a great but rather empty season? Will a player find out about a fake online girlfriend? How corrupt is the NCAA? Let's find out. Welcome back football.​
The current pre-season rankings:


> 1.	Alabama
> 2.	Ohio State
> 3.	Oregon
> 4.	Stanford
> ...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fuck Michigan
Fuck Ohio State
Fuck the SEC
Fuck Nick Saban
Fuck Notre Dame

There, now I'm ready to discuss some football :


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I really hate the NCAA, man. They're fucking with Manziel for selling his autograph (OH NO!), and they completely botch the Miami investigation by going outside of their limitations, and it's obvious that they're still going to fucking hammer The U. Those, coupled with tons of other shit from the past, just makes me sick of it. Emmert has to fucking go.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The NCAA is about as corrupt as it gets. They make millions off of a lot of free labor. Sure some kids are compensated with scholarships, but not everyone. And not every player takes advantage of the free education. Then not every player can make it to the NFL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck Michigan
> Fuck Ohio State
> Fuck the SEC
> Fuck Nick Saban
> ...


This.

GO OREGON!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BAMA - BUCKEYES

/thread


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Can we just rename this the Manziel discussion thread?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The whole sports world is looking to September 14. The legacy of Johnny Football will be determined that afternoon when Bama rolls into College Station. Apparently, Saban all off-season has had on constant loop last season's game on every TV in their training facilities, locker room, wherever. No question Saban will have the Tide ready to go. 

Other games I'm looking forward to seeing...

Notre Dame vs. Michigan on September 7...possibly the Golden Domers last trip to the Big House. 

Ohio State vs. Michigan on November 30...the Buckeyes, like them or not, are considered by many a favorite to run the table and go unbeaten. Last game of the regular season...if Ohio State is 11-0 at that point, Michigan would love to kill OSU's title hopes. 

Oklahoma State vs. Texas on November 16...Mack Brown needs a huge year most likely to keep his job in Austin, and the Cowboys want to prove they are the new king of the mountain in the Big 12/10.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm expecting an embarrassing start for Nevada, but who knows what Magic Polian could pull. Open with UCLA, and the go to FSU a couple weeks later. Were hosting Oregon too, but switched it to only BYU. In the past, Nevada was always tough to prepare for on a single week, but we'll seehow that goes with the Pistol getting more prevalent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone stop the SEC plz.

And the Horns winning the NC. Brother Ash putting the team on his back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

14 Days until UGA vs. Clemson. The campus is hyped. We have a frontloaded schedule this year. We'll probably figure out our BCS Championship chances by Week 4.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'd just like to take this time to say fuck Nick Saban.

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Rumors going around that the NCAA will finally give their decision on Miami within the next few days. 

Definitely have to take the rumors FWIW because of how long this thing has been


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That entire investigation is such fucking horse shit. Miami already self-imposed, and the NCAA COMPLETELY fucking botched the investigation, going far outside their limitations. If anything serious comes from this, I'll be so fucking pissed off. 

FUCK


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I'd just like to take this time to say fuck Nick Saban.
> 
> Thank you, that is all.


:curry2 U mad?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I'd just like to take this time to say fuck Nick Saban.
> 
> Thank you, that is all.


unk2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Courtesy of USA Today...week 1 of college football's TV schedule...all times Eastern

Aug. 29

North Carolina at South Carolina, ESPN, 6
Tulsa at Bowling Green, ESPNU, 7
Indiana State at Indiana, Big Ten Network, 7
UNLV at Minnesota, Big Ten Network, 7
Utah State at Utah, Fox Sports 1, 8
Mississippi at Vanderbilt, ESPN, 9:15
Rutgers at Fresno State, ESPNU, 10:30
Southern California at Hawaii, CBS Sports Net, 11

Aug. 30

Morgan State at Army, CBS Sports Net, 7
Western Michigan at Michigan State, Big Ten Network, 8
Texas Tech at Southern Methodist, ESPN, 8
Florida Atlantic at Miami (Fla.), ESPNU, 8
North Dakota State at Kansas State, Fox Sports 1, 8:30
Northern Arizona at Arizona, Pac-12, 10

Aug. 31

Massachusetts at Wisconsin, Big Ten Network, noon
Southern llinois at Illinois, Big Ten Network, noon
Buffalo at Ohio State, ESPN2, noon
Purdue at Cincinnati, ESPNU, noon
Villanova at Boston College, ESPNews, noon
Rice at Texas A&M, ESPN, 1
William & Mary at West Virginia, Fox Sports 1, noon
Mississippi State vs. Oklahoma State in Houston, ABC, 3:30
Syracuse vs. Penn State in East Rutherford, N.J., ABC, 3:30
Central Michigan at Michigan, Big Ten Network, 3:30
Northern Illinois at Iowa, Big Ten Network, 3:30
Temple at Notre Dame, NBC, 3:30
Brigham Young at Virginia, ESPNU, 3:30
Nicholls State at Oregon, Fox Sports 1, 4
Alabama vs. Virginia Tech in Atlanta, ESPN, 5:30
Eastern Washington at Oregon State, Pac-12, 6
Miami (Ohio) at Marshall, CBS Sports Net, 7
Washington State at Auburn, ESPNU, 7
Kentucky vs. Western Kentucky in Nashville, ESPN News, 7
Wofford at Baylor, Fox Sports Net, 7:30
Georgia at Clemson, ABC, 8
Wyoming at Nebraska, Big Ten Network, 8
New Mexico State at Texas, Longhorn Network, 8
LSU vs. TCU in Arlington, Texas, ESPN, 9
Boise State at Washington, Fox Sports 1, 10
Nevada at UCLA, Pac-12, 10
Northwestern at California, ESPN2, 10:30

Sept. 1

Florida A&M vs. Mississippi Valley State in Orlando, ESPN, 11:45 a.m.
Ohio at Louisville, ESPN, 3:30
Colorado State vs. Colorado in Denver, CBS Sports Net, 6

Sept. 2

Florida State at Pittsburgh, ESPN, 8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Other than the Texas game, I'm pretty hyped about Georgia vs. Clemson.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

We have a College Pick 'Em over at ESPN if you want to join.
http://games.espn.go.com/college-football-pickem/2013/en/group?groupID=7662


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Going to the BC/Wake Forest game on the 6th. :mark:

First ever non-high school football game. First row behind the endzone and the game is on ESPN 2.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I got my home tickets today. First home game is September 7th against South Carolina that looks to be on ESPN. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

One more day until the season starts :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It's scary to see what Alabama still has. They return McCarron, a 1000 yard back in Yeldon, and a 1000 yard receiver in Cooper. They also have the best LB corps in the country and seven returning starters from the D a year ago. 

In my mind, they are winning their fourth championship in five years. I'm not sure they are beatable. Going to A&M might be tough but will be increasingly easier if Manziel doesn't end up playing. They also get LSU at home and those are really their only two tests the whole season as they don't draw Florida, South Carolina or Georgia out of the East.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Manziel was suspended for the first half of the first game against Rice. There we have it folks. That's his punishment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That'll show him.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Go DAWGS! SIC EM! 

So ready for UGA vs Clemson! I like the dawgs chances against Clemson. 

Also, Former UGA CB Nick Marshall, was recently named Starting QB at Auburn. Ole Miss should also be a monster, if not this season, then the next. They have several players from the 2010 High School National Champions South Panola High School on their squad and two solid defensive players from Georgia 2011 AAAAA State Champions Grayson High School. 

Also, once Alvin Kamara begins starting at Alabama its going to be lights out for everyone else! This guy is an awesome QB and led his Team to the Georgia AAAAAA state title last season.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Can the Alabama fans here really deny that their team looks juiced up? I'm not saying this in reply to the Deer Antler Spray story - I have thought this long before that. 

LSU players also look quite, umm, "different" from the vast majority of college teams. You can't tell me it's a coincidence that the two programs/coaches who seem to be the most unscrupulous are also the ones with the most jacked players.

Both programs also oversign, takes a ton of academic risks with recruits, flat out CUT them (even though they don't call it that) and basically play each season with what amounts to an extra recruiting class over programs that don't do it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Oh my shit, college ball is back today. Don't even care about this game tomorrow except I'll be watching.

Just looked at the college pick em. Holy shit I have no clue on almost all those games.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> Oh my shit, college ball is back today. Don't even care about this game tomorrow except I'll be watching.
> 
> Just looked at the college pick em. Holy shit I have no clue on almost all those games.


:lol Same here. I think I picked almost all of the ranked teams except for maybe one or two with a completely ridiculous spread. Of course, I'm terrible at most spread pick 'ems as it is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:ti ncaa rules


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

With Johnny Manziel, I think the rule is stupid, but the punishment is just as stupid. Others that have done similar things have gotten much stricter punishments. Either punish everyone the same or don't punish anyone at all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

From what i understand they couldn't find anything that said he got paid. It's not like Dez Bryant who they had proof he had a meal with Primetime and then he lied about it. 


I'm not sure why you'd sit in a room and sign hundred or thousands of items and not get some money for it though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

College football is back. :mark:

Excited to see what Notre Dame does this season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They suspended him for thirty minutes? Its a joke that they suspend anybody for making money off of their own name in the first place but this is hilarious, they're playing a much smaller school im assuming in the game he's suspended for?


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Humbled Moron said:


> They suspended him for thirty minutes? Its a joke that they suspend anybody for making money off of their own name in the first place but this is hilarious, they're playing a much smaller school im assuming in the game he's suspended for?


It doesn't make it any less of a joke, but the suspension is not for him making money off of his name (the NCAA claims - ahem - that they couldn't prove that). 

The suspension is for signing autographs with the knowledge that someone ELSE would make money on it. Yeah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How many games did DEZ get suspended for having dinner with Deion Sanders?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Humbled Moron said:


> They suspended him for thirty minutes? Its a joke that they suspend anybody for making money off of their own name in the first place but this is hilarious, they're playing a much smaller school im assuming in the game he's suspended for?


*yeah it's the first half against Rice :ti*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Notorious said:


> How many games did DEZ get suspended for having dinner with Deion Sanders?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I seriously think it was the rest of the season. Fucking ridiculous.

Looked it up. YUP, remainder of the season.


NCAA is up there with Wall Street and banks.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I will be going to the Michigan State - Western Michigan game tomorrow night. Anyone else going to any games this weekend? Or at least tailgating?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Psycho Sid said:


> I will be going to the Michigan State - Western Michigan game tomorrow night. Anyone else going to any games this weekend? Or at least tailgating?


I'll be at Northern Illinois-Iowa this weekend...finally finagled season tickets to see the Hawkeyes so pretty pumped. I'm ready for another football season to come. 

Now...regarding Johnny Manziel...WTF is the NCAA trying to prove by suspending him for a half of a game in spite of they admitted he did nothing wrong? It's bad enough that the suspension is half-ass bullshit anyway, it's the equivalent of being put in time out in the corner for 15 minutes. If he supposedly did nothing wrong (although I'm sure he got paid for those autographs as he doesn't strike me as one who does this out of the kindness of his heart), why punish him?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Is it illegal to take payment for the autographs, but put off the payment until after you enter the draft?

NCAA didn't suspend him A&M did for being a little dick munch basically. No specific reason, just telling him to quit going to UT keggers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Vandy/Ole Miss is pretty crazy. Can the Rebs come back here?


:lmao holy shit Rebels 75 yd TD. Still over a minutes left:side:


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This game is fucking crazy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I enjoyed the game from start to finish. Ole Miss went up by double digits, then Vanderbilt came back and went up by double digits, then Ole Miss came back again. Fucking crazy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE U

'Canes going to kill it tomorrow. Morris is going to prove why he's the2ndbest QB in the ACC, and DUKE is going to compete for the Heisman. :mark:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Go Ducks fuckers!

Oregon to go to another BCS Title game. 

Stanford game will be another good one like it has been the past couple years.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I know Georgia/Clemson is being hyped up but I'm also looking forward to Alabama/Virginia Tech as well as LSU/TCU. I expect both games to be closer than many expect. I'm really interested in seeing how Logan Thomas matches up against 'Bama after all these 'changes' he has supposedly made over the offseason to make him a better QB. Hokies looked like shit without David Wilson last year. VTech's D is not one to underestimate though. One of the best in college so I'm interested how Bama's offense line looks against the Hokies potent D'Line.

TCU could upset LSU. That's me being ultra hopeful but I think Mettenberger will struggle against a good TCU defense. They are without Devonte Fields though which is a HUGE loss seeing as he was B12 DPOY last season but they still have other talented players on that side of the ball. I really like Casey Pachall. Yes, he had that whole DWI and rehab thing last year but he still played well as a QB. :side: Trevone Boykin also impressed so they could really play either QB and fuck with Les Miles. Ought to be interesting games!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Need more players for NCAA pick em.

Go here. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/923889-wf-survivor-nfl-ncaa-against-spread-pick-em.html


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

HERB

MOTHERFUCKING

WATERS

:bosh3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



WWF said:


> IT'S ALL ABOUT THE U
> 
> 'Canes going to kill it tomorrow. Morris is going to prove why he's the2ndbest QB in the ACC, and DUKE is going to compete for the Heisman. :mark:


DUKE: 19 Carries, 186 Yards, 1 TD - 1 Reception, 38 yards. All of that in less than 3 quarters of the game (He left with ~4-5 minutes left in the 3rd) :kobe8


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

How 'bout that SEXY ASS D-LINE, 5 sacks after only 13 total last season. They look ready to get at the Gators next week.

Turning to the Owls for a second, Jacquez Johnson the QB for FAU is a JUCO transfer and while his numbers aren't going to pop out to box score readers, I thought he had a pretty good game and made some nice plays. They should get away from the dual QB thing and give him the reigns for now. FAU's defense was also getting at it early. I think they can surprise in their C-USA debut.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So there's a new BCS conference this year if I heard right? I already forgot its name but it's got SMU, Houston, UConn, Louisville, Cincinnati among others.

lol it used to be the Big East.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Joel Anthony said:


> How 'bout that SEXY ASS D-LINE, 5 sacks after only 13 total last season. They look ready to get at the Gators next week.
> 
> Turning to the Owls for a second, Jacquez Johnson the QB for FAU is a JUCO transfer and while his numbers aren't going to pop out to box score readers, I thought he had a pretty good game and made some nice plays. They should get away from the dual QB thing and give him the reigns for now. FAU's defense was also getting at it early. I think they can surprise in their C-USA debut.


Yeah, the DL was fantastic. The entire team has played really well, though Morris could've performed better tonight. The OL was Godly, allowing Duke & Co. to get over 300 yards rushing. All in all, a fantastic way to start the season. Next week will be huge; I'll be VERY excited if the Canes can take the W from the Gators.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yeah Mr, the AAC, All American Conference I think. Now we got the ACC and the AAC.



WWF said:


> Yeah, the DL was fantastic. The entire team has played really well, though Morris could've performed better tonight. The OL was Godly, allowing Duke & Co. to get over 300 yards rushing. All in all, a fantastic way to start the season. Next week will be huge; I'll be VERY excited if the Canes can take the W from the Gators.


Oh yeah right, was bummed about that lame ass pick he threw. Broke a streak of like 110 passes and 4 games. Bullshit. Fucking Dorsett is an idiot and didn't follow Morris when he hit that PLAYMAKER button right. Morris showed the wheels off a bit and had a couple of nice tosses but he's going to have to be much more crisp next week indeed. 

They're going to need C.O.s for refs next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It is the AAC, but it's the American Athletic Conference (you were close enough). I think I vaguely remember this re-alignment now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

North Dakota State though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken Louisville will only be in it for a year and then they're moving to the ACC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BROCK :brock


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Tulsa, East Carolina and Tulane will join the AAC after this season at the same time Lousiville leaves. So it's basically going to be the C-USA with the shitty leftover Big East teams. 

Watch out for UCF in that conference though. They are always a tough team and now they are going to be more nationally recognized. I like the AAC actually. At least the C-USA teams that joined it are actually good, better than most of the Big East teams actually. :lmao

Also, the Mountain West is now split into two divisions. The Mountain and the West. Mountain time zones team play in the Mountain while Pacific time zone teams play in the West. Utah State and San Jose St joined from the WAC to make this possible. Six team divisions.

The C-USA picked up a lot of teams from the Sun Belt including Middle Tennessee, Florida Atlantic, Florida International and North Texas. Also gained Louisiana Tech and UTSA from the WAC. C-USA now has 14 teams split into two divisions. 

The MAC just trolled everyone and stayed the exact same whilst the Sun Belt picked up Georgia State, an FCS team. That makes three teams in that conference who are in the first or second year in the FBS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



















Well if the offense can't make plays for Michigan State..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

INT/lateral was great.

Awesome one handed catch too, but who the fuck was the QB throwing too?:lol


SO MANY GAMES TODAY:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Drummond was GOATing it up there yesterday. I know it was Western, but :mark:

That offense tho :mcgee1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MrMr on a scale of 1-10 just how awful will it be if the Aggies even come close to winning a national title?

I put 15.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bama has a hilariously easy schedule for how good they are. ROLL TIDE (don't think A&M gets close in other words)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:skip is on the A&M bandwagon so they're guaranteed to fail now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Toledo is gonna beat Florida. That's my upset pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LETS GO RICE :mark:


























Manziel's gonna rape them in the 2nd half


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

McHargue is a good QB for what it's worth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ESPN puts the camera on Manziel after every single play in this game. Not even kidding.

And McHargue has played really well.

Edit: Rice's playcalling in the 2nd quarter has been beyond awful. Why are they running McHargue on every single play?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> INT/lateral was great.
> 
> Awesome one handed catch too, but who the fuck was the QB throwing too?:lol
> 
> ...


I think the QB was just worried about getting rocked.












Perfect Poster said:


> Drummond was GOATing it up there yesterday. I know it was Western, but :mark:
> 
> That offense tho :mcgee1


I'm ready to see what Terry can do already.

I was kind of glad it rained, I got to move down to 5th row on the 45 :


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Definitely Sid. It's better with the whole the context of the play. He was scurred.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. A BS ejection in the A&M/Rice game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Aggies couldn't stop Rice lol, but they didn't have like half of their starters in there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ok Bama looks at least twice as fast and three times as physical as VT. Yikes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Damn. 72 yard stroll to the end zone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

In other news, Bama is still godly.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UGA v. Clemson in 2 hours! :mark:

Football has been great so far this weekend. I love this time of the year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCLA vs Nevada, t-minus 4 hours, should be real interesting to see how much more Hawaii Run and Shoot they run out of the Pistol. Also been in talks with Clemson a lot about speeding up the offense.

Kinda wish this game was in Reno so the Bruins would get gassed from all the smoke inhalation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NEVADA? :ti


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Drummond was GOATing it up there yesterday. I know it was Western, but :mark:


Not even the greatest pick in the history of that stadium.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wow at Nevada's schedule. Their road games are UCLA, Florida State, Boise State, San Diego State, Fresno State, and Colorado State. 

The only game I can see them winning is Colorado State. They might have a chance against SD State. Those are some TOUGH road games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Horns looked terrible in their 1st quarter of the season. Yay.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow at Nevada's schedule. Their road games are UCLA, Florida State, Boise State, San Diego State, Fresno State, and Colorado State.
> 
> The only game I can see them winning is Colorado State. They might have a chance against SD State. Those are some TOUGH road games.


They swapped our Oregon coming to town for BYU as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

God damn, Clemson is so entertaining to watch. Boyd and Watkins are the most explosive duo in College Football.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Clemson's out in Reno every summer picking up some new wrinkles :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ugh Longhorns are so bad


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Malcolm Mitchell out for the game with knee injury. Gurley may also miss the rest of the game, he's currently in the locker room. Those would be two tough losses for the Dogs. Mitchell more so. I think Marshall can handle the backfield but I'm not sure the receivers backing up Mitchell are capable of filling that void.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

David Ash is the worst starting QB of any ranked team. So awful.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

How does he not succeed? He has two capable receivers in Shipley and Davis and two #1 RB from their respective recruiting classes in Brown and Gray. If you can't succeed with that... then you don't deserve to start. Put in CASE.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Just gonna pop in to say that UK's football team looks dreadful again. Same shit, different year. When's basketball start again? Can't come soon enough. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> How does he not succeed? He has two capable receivers in Shipley and Davis and two #1 RB from their respective recruiting classes in Brown and Gray. If you can't succeed with that... then you don't deserve to start. Put in CASE.


The fact that Case McCoy is the alternative makes me even sadder.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Has Texas had a good RB since Ricky?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Notorious said:


> The fact that Case McCoy is the alternative makes me even sadder.


Doesn't Texas have a freshman QB that was all the talk of the spring game?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ash with another INT :lmao

Also, Texas had CEDRIC BENSON. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Doesn't Texas have a freshman QB that was all the talk of the spring game?


Swoopes?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yes. That's his name. 

:lmao at this game. I picked Texas to win the Big 12 too :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ash is a :troll


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

https://twitter.com/MackayMcLawlor/status/373978990928592897/photo/1

Nevada making a Rose Bowl game before Boise ever did :lmao

2010, it's still real to me.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Eastern Washington upsets Oregon State.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow at Nevada's schedule. Their road games are UCLA, Florida State, Boise State, San Diego State, Fresno State, and Colorado State.
> 
> The only game I can see them winning is Colorado State. They might have a chance against SD State. Those are some TOUGH road games.





> 2014
> Aug. 30 vs. Southern Utah
> Sept. 6 vs. Washington State
> Sept. 13 at Arizona
> ...


:side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They schedule games six years from now? That's kind of retarded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Texas talent finally doin work. What a terrible 1st half though. I still have no confidence in this team with Ash at QB lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The FSU game's been moved 3 or 4 times before finally getting played.

Most college teams schedule out a good ways in football.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> Texas talent finally doin work. What a terrible 1st half though. I still have no confidence in this team with Ash at QB lol.


Same here. If Ash wasn't the QB I'd have more confidence but this year I'm seeing the same ole, same ole.

Finish anywhere between 15-20.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

http://www.fbschedules.com/ncaa/big-12/texas-longhorns.php Texas has games in 2023 already scheduled.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yeah it's pretty common for teams to schedule non-conference years in advance.

LSU/TCU is a pretty good one so far.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Georgia is in trouble now


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

17-13 UCLA going in to the half. Nevada had two trips inside the 5 that resulted in field goals, and held the ball for 18+ minutes in the first half.

UCLA's RB has 100+ yards.

Brandon Wimberley extends his games with a catch streak to a nation leading 41 in a row. Pretty good for a 6 year senior who thought his career was over after getting show in the stomach two years ago and thought he'd have trouble just walking, let alone playing football.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Michigan vs Notre Dame next week. I thought it would be week 3. How did Notre Dame look today?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Psycho Sid said:


> Michigan vs Notre Dame next week. I thought it would be week 3. How did Notre Dame look today?


didn't watch but htye crushed their opponent. pretty surei t was a no no name school though.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yeah I seen they beat Temple 28-6 but didn't watch any of it. I can't stand watching Notre Dame games on NBC unless they are playing someone good


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It was closer than the score indicates. Temple passed quite well on them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

true freshman qb for cal not doing too bad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

absolute bullshit targetting call in the cal game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Still got a few games left tomorrow, but this was a GREAT opening weekend for college ball.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Purdue looked really bad today.  Only the punt of a lifetime and a special teams gaffe allowed them to score the one TD they did.

So the Bearcats are going to Illinois next week. Can anyone tell me where do they rate in the Big10?
Gotta be better than the Boilermakers.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

No. Illinois is probably worse than Purdue. They barely beat an FCS team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:ti boise st 

Anyway Cal qb jared goff looked pretty good except fora couple unfortunate pick-6's that really weren't his fault.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*










:bron2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

And that play cost WazzU the game probably.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> And that play cost WazzU the game probably.


An offsides penalty against Auburn that netted Wazzu 5 yards cost them the game?

Hmmm...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

that's not as good as this









Dude was going in motion and right as he crosses the center, the center snaps the ball and it hits the guy in the head.

tweet pretty much sums it up
https://twitter.com/SI_DougFarrar/status/374058383298420737/photo/1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BrickHouse said:


> Not even the greatest pick in the history of that stadium.


You'll have to refresh my memory on what is, because I'm drawing a blank on any memorable/great picks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

#43 really reminds me of Desean Jackson. That's something he'd do. Except he'd almost score and drop the ball right before the end zone.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I want a Louisville vs Alabama BCS Championship Game.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Think the FCS is closing the gap on the FBS? Think again. A history of FCS vs. FBS matchups. *

Have you heard the news? The FCS is closing the gap on the FBS. Everybody is saying it so it has to be true, right?

http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/...k-the-fcs-is-closing-the-gap-on-the-fbs-think


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

After one week, Bridgewater or Tajh?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> After one week, Bridgewater or Tajh?


Depends on the success of Clemson. If they win the ACC and don't suffer any bad losses then it would be Boyd. Just based on stats alone, it will be Bridgewater.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Noles stymied by Pitt's defense. fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Okay, I panicked prematurely. Jameis Winston was impressive. I'd like to say more, but it's only one game. I still think he'll be a far better QB than Manuel and Ponder have been the last 4-6 years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada gonna roll vs FSU :mcgee1

Roll over


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Week 2 College Football TV Schedule per USA Today...all times Eastern

Sept. 5

Florida Atlantic at East Carolina, Fox Sports 1, 7:30
Winston-Salem (N.C.) State at UNC-Pembroke, CBS Sports Net, 8
Sacramento State at Arizona State, Pac-12, 10

Sept. 6

Central Florida at Florida International, CBS Sports Net, 8
Wake Forest at Boston College, ESPN2, 8

Sept. 7

Eastern Michigan at Penn State, BTN, noon
Indiana State at Purdue, BTN, noon
Missouri State at Iowa, BTN, noon
Tennessee Tech at Wisconsin, BTN, noon
Norfolk State at Rutgers, CBS Sports Net, noon
Florida at Miami (Fla.), ESPN, noon
Cincinnati at Illinois, ESPN2, noon
South Florida at Michigan State, ESPNU, noon
Oklahoma State at Texas-San Antonio, Fox Sports 1, noon
Southeastern Louisiana at TCU, FSN, noon
Weber State at Utah, Pac-12, 2
Oregon at Virginia, ABC, 3:30
San Diego State at Ohio State, ABC, 3:30
Utah State at Air Force, CBS Sports Net, 3:30
Toledo at Missouri, ESPNU, 3:30
Buffalo at Baylor, FSN, 3:30
Delaware State at Delaware, NBC Sports Net, 3:30
Old Dominion at Maryland, ESPNews, 4
South Carolina at Georgia, ESPN, 4:30
Portland State at California, Pac-12, 5
Navy at Indiana, BTN, 6
Southern Miss at Nebraska, BTN, 6
Syracuse at Northwestern, BTN, 6
Louisiana-Lafayette at Kansas State, Fox Sports 1, 6:30
Colorado State at Tulsa, CBS Sports Net, 7
Texas at Brigham Young, ESPN2, 7
UAB at LSU, ESPNU, 7
West Virginia at Oklahoma, Fox, 7
Stephen F. Austin at Texas Tech, FSN, 7
Notre Dame at Michigan, ESPN, 8
Central Arkansas at Colorado, Pac-12, 8
Hawaii at Oregon State, Pac-12, 8
Arizona at UNLV, CBS Sports Net, 10:30
Washington State at Southern California, Fox Sports 1, 10:30
San Jose State at Stanford, Pac-12, 11


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I thought that Cal played Ohio State this week. or is that next?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TEHCOCK said:


> I thought that Cal played Ohio State this week. or is that next?


Next week...along with other good games like UCLA-Nebraska, Notre Dame-Purdue, Boston College-USC, and of course...Alabama-Texas A&M.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> You'll have to refresh my memory on what is, because I'm drawing a blank on any memorable/great picks.


Charles Woodson had an interception in East Lansing in 1997 that was he got real high for, picked with one hand and came down with a tip toe in bounds. Most impressive is that the MSU quarterback was trying to throw the ball away and out of bounds. It might be the most famous interception in college football history.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk5u20AuXkE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> "I'm certainly disappointed in his actions. ... For him to act so arrogant -- I wanted to jerk his face mask and I wanted to grab him. Of course you get fired for that now; in the old days you could get away with that," Switzer said on ESPN radio. "It's the world we live in. It's a misplaced value system. When I see this happen I wonder where the core value system comes from, if he has a core value system. This young man needs a damn hell of a lot of development."
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ers-coach-barry-switzer-blasts-johnny-manziel


SWIZTER

I can't even hate this old former Sooner great. I mean he threw down a "damn hell". If he had said "crap", we would've gotten the trifecta.



> Legendary former Oklahoma coach Barry Switzer always has been a *man of few,* and sometimes sharp, *words*.


WHAT LOL


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Big Blue is going to kick some Irish ass this week!

Florida is going to get beat against Miami.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BrickHouse said:


> Charles Woodson had an interception in East Lansing in 1997 that was he got real high for, picked with one hand and came down with a tip toe in bounds. Most impressive is that the MSU quarterback was trying to throw the ball away and out of bounds. It might be the most famous interception in college football history.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk5u20AuXkE


Nah, Drummond's pick was the GOAT :


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

A play that no one outside of MSU fans will remember or talk about after this season is done is not the GOAT. MSU is not exactly a hot topic in CFB.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Gonna change my name to JOHNNY FOOTBALL if he beats Bama. the level of trolling he will do would be so awesome.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Looking forward to Michigan, Texas, and of course UGA winning. Tomorrow is going to be awesome. :dance


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Georgia needs to win this. title hopes done if they lose.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BruiserKC said:


> Next week...along with other good games like *UCLA-Nebraska*, Notre Dame-Purdue, Boston College-USC, and of course...Alabama-Texas A&M.


I'm going to the Nebraska-UCLA game next Sat. Can't effin wait. Hope my Skers can tackle. 

Bama v A&M should be good. I will rush to a bar and drink heavily and watch after the Husker game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think the U will beat Florida easily honestly. Florida doesn't have the offense this year. They lost a lot of their weapons on defense as well. I just don't see them being able to stop DUKE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Notre Dame-Michigan. :mark:

So glad Denard Robinson is gone. Fuck, he killed Notre Dame when he was at Michigan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BrickHouse said:


> A play that no one outside of MSU fans will remember or talk about after this season is done is not the GOAT. MSU is not exactly a hot topic in CFB.


Nah bruh, Drummond's catch >>>>> that garbage by Woodson. Woodsoon obv. was just lucky. Drummond was showing that GOAT hands skill :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

SOOOOO pumped for this Canes game! :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

3 good games on ESPN in the UK today Florida at Miami at 5, Oregon at Virgina at 8 30 and Notre Dame at Michigan at midnight forget your X-Factor shite this is the only channel to watch tonight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hyped for Florida vs. Miami tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Motherfuckers be SLEEPIN' on the Canes. They're just outside the top 25 (26th!), and the offense is damn good, mayne. DUKE is one of the best RBs in the nation, yo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Both teams aren't good. Why are we caring about UF/UM in 2013?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

CANES > Gators


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Samantha Ponder on Gameday :kobe4

Brady Hoke looks like Fred Flinstone :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This is all I think about when I see Hoke


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mark Harmon on Gameday? Awesome. 

Notre Dame/Michigan should be good. Interested in South Carolina/Georgia.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> Both teams aren't good. Why are we caring about UF/UM in 2013?


Brah...

Brah...

...Kill yourself, brah...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ugggghh Weather Delays piss off.

Predictions for any decent game =
ND
South Carolina
Miami
OU
Texas

Not a great slate of games, tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Miami's run defense worries me greatly, but they'll pull it out. 31-27 CANES!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Corso's headgear picks are so GOAT. This is still the greatest. Dat F bomb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



WWF said:


> Brah...
> 
> Brah...
> 
> ...Kill yourself, brah...


Don't do this again. Serious. People get banned for this all the time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Don't fuck with you? That's my job, dudeson.

CANES forced fumble. :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That ball came flying out of the Florida RBs hands. Great forced fumble by Miami.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fucking with me is great.

Specifically telling anyone to kill themselves though. People get banned for that all the time. TOO FAR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Right, because it's clear I actually want you to kill yourself, and am not joking in any way at all. :kobe8

D-D-D-D-DUKE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

lolol I know you're joking. I was amused. It's just that we can't have that joking or not. Then everyone starts doing it and I have to ban the section.


I can't get myself to care about this game. UF is imploding though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This Miami crowd is pretty great right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Brah...

Brah...

...WATERS! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Driscoll might worse than David Ash.


LOL Florida is number 12? Why


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yeah, Driskel isn't great. I tried telling my UF friends that Morris > Driskel, but apparently that's not nearly true, despite Morris having stats that are literally twice as good.

Front 7 looking STOUT. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm for a Canes beatdown now. There is no reason UF should be 12 save they're UF and in the SEC. UM is unranked and they look every bit as fast and physical (more physical so far actually).


Hmmm Morris is kinda garbage too:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

But...They're 26th! :hayden

A couple of bad throws there by Morris. Punt blocked, too. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MUSCHAMP:mark:

That was a pretty sweet execution of a punt block. Special teams got them right back into this one.


LOL WHY GO FOR 2? :lmao Greedy Gators


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

...What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

LOL PENN ST

Wait til you see the replay of how Eastern Michigan scored on them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

DORSETT :mark:

I AM SO HYPED ATM


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GO FOR TWO MIAMI

Oh you're not dumb I see.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

wtf kicker


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

lolflorida


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

HAHA YES

GOATCANES :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

DRISKELOL

What an absolutely TERRIBLE red zone possession there. I mean that's as bad as you can play as a QB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Driskel so bad. Florida so overrated.

Miami killing it and their crowd has been amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NO FUCKING WAY HE GOT IT

*Edit:* YESSSS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

He's VERY short. Wasn't close.

Florida is playing really stupidly. Just take the 3 there. This is a close game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I wonder if Florida practices redzone offense...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This offense makes me upset :mcgee1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Huh, look at that. Florida kicked a FG in the red zone. Florida could be leading at the moment.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Today is like a holiday for me, Michigan vs. Notre Dame. 

GO BLUE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So does Michigan State's offense ever score? :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FG's yeah... :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This shit is intenseeeeee...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Both these teams have went full retard on offense in this 4th quarter. I mean holy fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS X2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

DRISKEL

I'd be raging if he was my team's QB. He reminds me of a no talent Chris Simms.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Miami has NO business winning this game, and I love it! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GAME OVER 

CANES just won this one.

So had they kicked the XP and gotten at least one FG, they'd still be in this. Coaching and lolbad QB play killed UF.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

CANES :dance


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*LOL Gators


and it looks like Kentucky is going to win one more game than I thought they would this week.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MY LAPTOP IS COVERED IN SEMEN. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

ACC > SEC

LOLOLOL


:side:

Ok, this game isn't over yet:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

oh fuck nonononononono don't let this happen


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'M A PANTHERS FAN, I KNOW THIS SITUATION ALL TOO WELL. PLEASE GOD FUCKING NO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Can't believe they just let DRISKLEL do that so fast.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I AM ATHEIST AND I AM PRAYING TO THE FUCKING LORD - plz don't do this to me even more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *LOL Gators
> 
> 
> and it looks like Kentucky is going to win one more game than I thought they would this week.*


Kentucky going for the NC in football & basketball :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*that onsides kick was CLOSE!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If the Gators win this somehow...just lol and smh at the same time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Haruki Nakamura isn't playing S for Miami (I HOPE), so this should HOPEFULLY go decently well...?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*28 seconds.... stranger things have happened.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GAME OVER (for real)

DRISKLEL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That's a big win for THE U. UF has a pretty good defense even if their offense if terrible.


RECE DAVIS <3

"There was some extraordinarily bad QB play..."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

THANK YOU, LORD.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This offense couldn't score on a High School defense... smh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Water is wet, the sky is blue and Oregon is fast.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Well, we're only 4 more wins away from bowl eligibility!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UNRANKED, LOLOL

MIAMI GOIN TO #1, FUCKERS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Truthfully Florida was wildly overranked at 12. They're basically MSU with a less-inept offense. Nothing more than 21-25.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

All them turnovers though. Florida outgained the shit out of Miami but shat the bed four times in the red zone. 

South Carolina and Georgia laying it on each other and it's only half time.

Damn Oregon ain't taking no names.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UGA is up on S. Carolina 27-24 half way thru the 3rd


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Georgia game was great live. I want to see if I can find the TV recording so I can compare view points. I don't think I heard Clowney's name all night. Did he appear as a nonfactor on TV like he did in person? 

Also, Gurshall is great. Gurley and Marshall are fantastic together.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I saw a video of the guy in my avatar wearing Bret hart/80's style sunglasses, and instantly fell in love. My DE is a Nasty Boy!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Eminem with Herbstreit and Musburger in the booth :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Eminem with Herbstreit and Musburger in the booth :lmao


he looked cracked out


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Longhorns are so bad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Horns are bottom 25 this season. I knew I had reason to be concerned last week. This team sucks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Give the Mormons a little credit. Bronco Mendenhall can coach em up. 

loltexas though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Longhorns gave up 349 rushing yards in one half to BYU. Over 400 total yards. Let that sink in.

JFC.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hope Notre Dame ties it up. This could get interesting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Notre Dame's defense is bad. Maybe not Texas bad, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BYU lost to UVA, UVA got drubbed by Oregon, by extension, Oregon beats Texas by 70.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It amazes me that you had to go through all that just to come to the conclusion that Oregon will beat Texas by that much..

As if we already didn't know :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I was going to say 100, but that never happens


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It might happen if they played this year. This is the worst I can ever remember Texas being and they've been pretty bad the last few years. If Mack Brown can't recruit now and he obviously can't beat OU, why is he still there getting paid millions? He could never coach.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Longhorns gave up almost 700 yards to BYU. Oregon would destroy them 92-3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Life is good. Most of my friends are Florida fans, and one is a Texas fan. It's been YEARS since I've been able to say that Miami's better than them both. :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Big 12 is shit as a whole. OU isn't looking all that great either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*









Here you go Mr Mister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Saw that last night on replay. That's better than a FAT GUY TAINT.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I did not know this thread existed.

Michigan State marks?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I :mark: for their defense, but their offense makes me :bron3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Apparently, Oklahoma State boosters payed the SHIT outta their players. NCAA's drooling over this:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/report-ok-st-players-took-163552102--ncaaf.html


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The NCAA won't do shit. They've fucked up Penn State, Miami, etc...laying the smack down on OSU means the larger schools are one step closer to revolt. 

This week's national TV schedule...all times US Eastern....

Sept. 12

TCU at Texas Tech, ESPN, 7:30
Troy at Arkansas State, ESPNU, 7:30
Tulane at Louisiana Tech, Fox Sports 1, 7:30
Chadron (Neb.) State vs. West Texas A&M in Arlington, Texas, CBS Sports Net, 8

Sept. 13

Air Force at Boise State, ESPN, 8

Sept. 14

UCLA at Nebraska, ABC, noon
Louisville at Kentucky, ESPN, noon
Tulsa at Oklahoma, ESPN2, noon
Akron at Michigan, BTN, noon
Western Illinois at Minnesota, BTN, noon
Stanford at Army, CBS Sports Net, noon
Bowling Green at Indiana, ESPNU, noon
Virginia Tech at East Carolina, Fox Sports 1, noon
Louisiana-Monroe at Wake Forest, FSN, 12:30
Youngstown State at Michigan State, BTN, 2
Fresno State at Colorado, Pac-12, 2
Boston College at Southern California, Pac-12, 3
Tennessee at Oregon, ABC, 3:30
*Alabama at Texas A&M, CBS, 3:30*
Delaware at Navy, CBS Sports Net, 3:30
Nevada at Florida State, ESPN, 3:30
Georgia Tech at Duke, ESPNU, 3:30
Ball State at North Texas, FSN, 4
Central Florida at Penn State, BTN, 6
Washington vs. Illinois in Chicago, BTN, 6
Iowa at Iowa State, Fox Sports 1, 6
Southern Utah at Washington State, Pac-12, 6:30
Vanderbilt at South Carolina, ESPN, 7
Mississippi State at Auburn, ESPN2, 7
Kent State at LSU, ESPNU, 7
Ohio State at California, Fox, 7
Kansas at Rice, CBS Sports Net, 7:30
Notre Dame at Purdue, ABC, 8
Marshall at Ohio, ESPNews, 8
Mississippi at Texas, Longhorn, 8
Western Michigan at Northwestern, BTN, 9
Oregon State at Utah, Fox Sports 1, 10
Wisconsin at Arizona State, ESPN, 10:30
Texas-San Antonio at Arizona, Pac-12, 10:30

The big one of course...being in College Station. Bama has been waiting for this since November. Manziel better come correct Saturday, because if Bama makes him their bitch, the Johnny Football bandwagon will empty out pretty damn fast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada on ESPN :mark:

... with out our QB...

... favored to lose by 35...

:mcgee1


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RichardHagen said:


> Michigan State marks?


To hell with the Spartans.

































OK, maybe I'm still a little bothered by Dantonio jumping ship. Can you blame a guy for not wanting his team to be a stepping stone?
At least the Spartans aren't the Wolverines, though. As a resident of the state of Ohio, I must retain _some _standards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

You're a UC fan then? They've picked some good coaches lately but aren't really a destination spot.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> You're a UC fan then? They've picked some good coaches lately but aren't really a destination spot.


It's the price of being a homer.  Although I am somewhat encouraged by Tuberville coming here. He's already been at bigger schools, so he's not a young guy looking to make it big. But then again, unless Cincinnati can weasel its way into a bigger conference, I don't see the football program growing too much. ACC and Big 12 are the only real possibilities, and I wouldn't place a dime betting on being able to join either of them. Big 10 and SEC will never happen, so it is what it is.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Pratchett said:


> To hell with the Spartans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for atleast not being a Wolverine fan. I hate Michigan Wolverines. HATE.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> Jameis says he's very excited to play Nevada because their defensive end has a mullet.
> — David Hale (@DavidHaleESPN) September 11, 2013


unk2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> > Jameis says he's very excited to play Nevada because their defensive end has a mullet.
> > — David Hale (@DavidHaleESPN) September 11, 2013
> 
> 
> unk2


:lmao
Now I want to watch that game as well.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Anyone watching TCU and Texas Tech tonight? I'm picking the Frogs to take this one. Also in both teams opening Sun Belt game, Troy goes to Arkansas St. 

Also there are some big games this weekend. #1 Alabama goes on the road to #6 Texas A&M in a game I'm sure the Tide is going to come in with a lot of emotion. This was the only game the Tide lost last season and they're going to be fired up for this one. I'm picking Alabama because I feel the defense is going to shut Johnny Football down! 

#16 UCLA travels to #23 Nebraska in a game I feel the Huskers will take in a close one.

I'm picking Illinois to upset #19 Washington at home this weekend as my upset pick of the week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Saw a sign on Gameday earlier that said:

"HEISMANBERG"

"BREAKING BAMA"

:lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Damn it Zips!!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bama is getting destroyed. Aggies making it look easy on their D.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

My Wolf Pack aren't looking too bad against Florida State. We'd be moving the ball better if Fajardo were playing, or...

:kaep


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Verne Lundquist and Gary Danielson have got to be the WORST announcing team in the history of televised sports. Danielson talks like a know-it-all but most of the things he says are generally wrong or just flat out retarded. Verne is a simple minded guffawing moron. I hate it every time CBS gets a big game that I want to watch. These two jackasses distract from the game with their buffoonery.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So we're down 3 to the 10th team in the nation, our best receiver drops a very catchable touchdown, and then we run a fake field goal on 4th and 7. Ugh. fpalm

EDIT: YES. Just picked off Jameis Winston.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*










He's using a cheat code. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fucking targeting foul bullshit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

aTm's D is stuck in Big 12 mode.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Well, since Nevada's getting routed, time to watch Alabama vs. A&M


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Johnny Footballol.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

What fucking horseshit. That was clearly pass interference. The defender hit the receiver in the facemask long before the ball got there. Instead of 1st and 10 on the 32... no call leads to TD Bama.

That's the kind of blown call that could cost A&M any chance of getting back into the game. Had they scored there, it would have been a 7 point game. Now it's a 21 point game. Fuckin' refs...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> What fucking horseshit. That was clearly pass interference. The defender hit the receiver in the facemask long before the ball got there. Instead of 1st and 10 on the 32... no call leads to TD Bama.
> 
> That's the kind of blown call that could cost A&M any chance of getting back into the game. Had they scored there, it would have been a 7 point game. Now it's a 21 point game. Fuckin' refs...


Clearly you didn't see the 'targeting' foul HaHa Clinton Dix got called for. That was fucking horseshit. He went for the ball and then tapped the receiver after the ball had hit both their hands and refs called said Dix was trying to take out for the receiver. He was nearly EJECTED for it. Luckily, the booth overuled that bit. That was a fucking shitty call by the refs. Should have just been an incomplete pass. Instead Aggies got 15 yards since refs called it a penalty.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

A&M needs to start playing like me in Madden and kick onside kicks after scoring because their defense has been turrible the last few series.

BTW, I only do that in Madden when I'm down big. I try not to cheese too hard 

EDIT: NVM. Dat goal-line defense


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Clearly you didn't see the 'targeting' foul HaHa Clinton Dix got called for. That was fucking horseshit. He went for the ball and then tapped the receiver after the ball had hit both their hands and refs called said Dix was trying to take out for the receiver. He was nearly EJECTED for it. Luckily, the booth overuled that bit. That was a fucking shitty call by the refs. Should have just been an incomplete pass. Instead Aggies got 15 yards since refs called it a penalty.


What about my comments on one bullshit non-call would lead you to believe I didn't see the other bullshit call? 

Of course that was bullshit. The booth overturned the ejection but the fucked up rule did not allow them to overturn the penalty. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever that the booth can say it's not a foul and the guy isn't ejected but the 15 yard penalty still stands.

As I typed this... so, the A&M guy gets his helmet knocked off by the Alabama guy, then gets a 15 yard penalty for "continued participation without a helmet" [email protected]! The fuck kind of shit is THAT?! What a fucked up rule, _goddamn_...

As far as that goes, I hate the new rule about having to leave the field for a play if your helmet gets knocked off. That will lead to some players intentionally trying to knock helmets off to get players out of the game. Or as shown in that personal foul penalty, knock a guy's helmet off and he has to stop trying on that play or get a 15 yard penalty. That's effectively taking a player out of two plays. Stop trying on this play and sit out the next one. That is some serious bullshit right there.




ETA: 95 yard TD play! This game should be tied if not for that gifted Bama TD.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

What a play! We have ourselves a one-score ball game! :yes


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

LOL NEVADA.

I think Jameis might be the best QB in CFB history. 88% completion, 500 yards. LOL FUARKKKKK


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada was up for like....3 minutes 

Make that 8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

CASE MCCOY:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Longhorns are the worst team in the FBS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada 

At least we kept Cody out for conference play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

lol Wisconsin

Did anyone see the end of this game?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yeah, they got fucked there, ref took forever to respot the ball.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How was that not a defensive delay of game? Play whistled dead at 15 seconds, and the ball isn't spotted til 1 second? Wisconsin got fucked.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Notorious said:


> Longhorns are the worst team in the FBS.


LMAO @ the fans booing Mack Brown's PSA during the game and last week when the Longhorn Network decided to show a rerun of Texas vs. Penn State in women's volleyball instead of the regularly scheduled replay of BYU bitchslapping Texas. 

Looks like Manziel played a great game Saturday, but just not enough to beat the Tide. He proved that he's the real deal and can play with everything swirling around him. It is looking more like another year of dominance for the SEC. 


This week's schedule of games...of course, all times U.S. Eastern
Sept. 19

Clemson at N.C. State, ESPN, 7:30
Texas Southern at Jackson State, ESPNU, 7:30
West Alabama at Florida Tech, CBS Sports Net, 8

Sept. 20

Boise State at Fresno State, ESPN, 9

Sept. 21

Florida A&M at Ohio State, BTN, noon
Western Michigan at Iowa, BTN, noon
Wake Forest at Army, CBS Sports Net, noon
North Carolina at Georgia Tech, ESPN, noon
San Jose State at Minnesota, ESPN2, noon
Marshall at Virginia Tech, ESPNU, noon
Vanderbilt vs. Massachusetts in Foxborough, Mass., ESPNews, noon
Louisiana Tech at Kansas, Fox Sports 1, noon
Houston vs. Rice at Reliant Stadium, FSN, 3
Idaho State at Washington, Pac-12, 3
Purdue at Wisconsin, ABC, 3:30
Utah State at Southern California, ABC, 3:30
Arkansas at Rutgers, ESPN, 3:30
West Virginia vs. Maryland in Baltimore, ESPNU, 3:30
Kent State at Penn State, BTN, 3:30
Maine at Northwestern, BTN, 3:30
South Dakota State at Nebraska, BTN, 3:30
Michigan State at Notre Dame, NBC, 3:30
Louisiana-Monroe at Baylor, Fox Sports 1, 4
Lehigh at Princeton. NBC Sports Net, 6
Colorado State at Alabama, ESPN2, 7
Southern Methodist at Texas A&M, ESPNU, 7
Arizona State at Stanford, Fox, 7
Texas State at Texas Tech, FSN, 7
Oregon State at San Diego State, CBS Sports Net, 7:30
Auburn at LSU, ESPN, 7:45
Kansas State at Texas, ABC, 8
Michigan at Connecticut, ABC, 8
Missouri at Indiana, BTN, 8
Utah at Brigham Young, ESPN2, 10:15
Wyoming at Air Force, ESPNU, 10:15
Idaho at Washington State, Pac-12, 10:30
New Mexico State at UCLA, Pac-12, 10:30

The ones I think will be really good are Michigan State-Notre Dame, Auburn-LSU, and the Holy War with Utah-BYU.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fresno-Boise actually might be close. I could see the Bulldogs winning the game honestly.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Quite a shitty slate coming up this week. You forgot Florida/Tennessee - 3:30 CBS. 

BTW, I really friggin' hope Manziel heads to the NFL after this season, cuz we will lose next year if he stays. With AJ gone, we may be too one dimensional.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mack Brown should have been fired after the 2011 season. You have 5 star players growing on trees in your backyard. Pathetic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Lou Holtz having a meltdown over Mack Brown :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Luckiest late timeout call ever, Clemson throws a pick 6 JUST as the refs blow the whistle.

And for being 11/16, Boyd has missed 2 biggies where the WR's beat man and got over the top.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*So Arian Foster admits to being paid at Tennessee... Good luck with that Vols. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...s-paid-in-documentary-tacos-tennessee-houston

*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Not really looking forward to tomorrow's game. I don't really enjoy playing opponents like North Texas or App. State. Unfortunately, that won't change. From what the Assistant AD told us today when he came for a Q&A with my class, UGA will have plenty of these "easy" games for the next few years. I understand the reason for it, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I know dat feel - Miami's playing Savannah State, and are 60 point favorites. While I prefer relevant matchups, these kind of games are nice just to be able to relax and enjoy a pure raping.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Michigan hates those games :side:*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Lol texas thinking they can get Saban.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Why couldn't they? The question is whether he wants to leave Bama. Texas can pay him more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fresno State and Colorado are both looking to schedule a 12th game for this season to fill in for their postponed game.

Playing a game on a months notice :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Bo Pelini's rant that someone dug up and put out after the Cornhuskers lost to UCLA. If you didn't know, it was a rant that a couple of years ago that he had made off the air about the fans that pissed him off. It supposedly has died down for now...but the Huskers better at least play for the Big Ten title this year. If they have a mediocre season, this whole thing will rear its head again and he will lose his job.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

lol UGA is tied with North Texas. Funny how ESPN crew said no chance of em losing


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Guiton > Braxton


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ryan Williams in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Savannah State just used the oddest formation I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Looked like some old school Spurrier type set.

Speaking of which, just heard Jeff Driskel out for the year. Murphy looked like the real deal today anyway so it could be good for the Gators, not that injuries are every really a good thing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Canes, go for 100 plz


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Savannah State's coach... he's a black replica of Al Golden. White shirt orange tie, literally looks like he borrowed an extra outfit from him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Just a sprain for Morris but still won't return. Ryan MF Williams though, even if it is just Savannah State.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

dam n Ohio State ripped FAMU couple new assholes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Joel Anthony said:


> Savannah State's coach... he's a black replica of Al Golden. White shirt orange tie, literally looks like he borrowed an extra outfit from him.


:lmao

Just saw him, and you're right!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Anyone watching Mich-Uconn? Gardiner is awful. I really cant see them accomplishing anything significant with him at qb.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GUS. DUH. BUS.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

We've seen the future of the Canes at QB all in one night. Next year Williams, and then the GRAY CROW ERA.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Geremy Davis laying out for a spectacular game-tying TD catch for UCONN.. lol Michigan.

OR NOT.. helluva effort though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

SJSU's P got kicked out for fighting vs MIN :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The worst part about that is that the punter was the first one down the field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WE'RE GONNA SEE IF SAVANNAH STATE CAN COME BACK IN THE 4TH!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Lmfao. Kinda surprised that 77 is our most points ever, I kinda figured somewhere down the line we had an 80 burger in the 80's or in the olden days.

If Crawford would have gotten 4 more yards, we'd of had 4 guys with 50 yards running. It was obvious Golden didn't want to run up the score in the 4th though.

It's all about the U... CONN now. Michigan looks totally outmatched in the 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Michigan :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Arizona State making a FURIOUS comeback.. looks like they may run out of time though.

AAAAANDD... a horrible too many men on the field call on ASU on 4th and 1... that can't happen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I wonder how Miami's win tonight will be reflected in the standings...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Something's wrong with my Tide. O-line & secondary just aren't up to snuff. I'm quite worried about Ole Miss.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I didn't watch College Gameday at all, so I just saw the Corso highlight on Sportscenter...

...Why the fuck were they in North Dakota?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*What a boring week of football. 


This just in.... no one is impressed. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> Hekking had three sacks, two forced fumbles and an interception for the Wolf Pack.


BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROCK

Also, :lmao Hawaii


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Just saw the College Gameday setup between classes. They set up right in between the dorms and on the biggest campus tailgating spot. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

CANES are 4-0 for the first time since 2004. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Damn these noon kickoffs are going on really long. Gotta wait to turn it to LSU/UGA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

LSU/UGA is insane.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This LSU/Georgia game. :denzel

Hope it goes into OT.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UGA baby! Go DAWGS! Sic 'em!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Just got out of the stadium. Great game! UGA! :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Kiffin :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Has to be the most overated coach of all time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm sure Tennessee fans are rejoicing today. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Intrigued by the HUSKIES right now. Big tests for them at Stanford and then home vs. Oregon coming up. Fresno State is also putting together a nice little season. 

Marqise Lee may return after the bye next week, turned his knee pretty nasty-like against ASU. 

The Canes also have the greatest group of running backs ever assembled.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

^
Yes, much better than the Rb corps headlined by Mark Ingram & Trent Richardson.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This Nevada game is UGLY :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Obese Turtle said:


> ^
> Yes, much better than the Rb corps headlined by Mark Ingram & Trent Richardson.


They are. You jealous? :kobe8


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hopefully Nevada completes this comeback :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

RICHY :mark: DAT FORMER WALK ON STARTER

21-pt comeback

1:38 left for SDSU to drive for the FG


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Why is Bama playing Georgia St? This should disqualify them from the national title game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fucking Canes. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GOOD OLE ROCKY TOP

I'm pretty shocked this is happening.


Murray > Vick (you get this if you're watching/watched this game)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

My Huskers looked ok today. Freshman QB Tommy Armstrong looked dynamite. When Taylor Martinez is healthy he better not be the starter again. Armstrong is going to be the real deal and the Skers are going to lose 2-3 more games with as bad of a defense as they have so might as well build for next year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wake Forest won :mark: 

Northwestern looks awesome right now


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> My Huskers looked ok today. Freshman QB Tommy Armstrong looked dynamite. When Taylor Martinez is healthy he better not be the starter again. Armstrong is going to be the real deal and the Skers are going to lose 2-3 more games with as bad of a defense as they have so might as well build for next year.


Hasn't Martinez been the QB at Nebraska for like 10 years? He's Van Wilder Martinez he never wants to graduate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

No real upsets? C'mon...


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Wake Forest won :mark:
> 
> Northwestern looks awesome right now


It always good to smack around the Wuffies.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

*What if Texas A&M were still in the Big 12*

Surely they would have ran the table and been the Big 12 champs last year and probably this year as well. Do you guys think they would've make it to the National Championship? Or possibly been National Champs?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yes they most likely would have with Texas and Oklahoma being down. They'd certainly have given Bama a better game in the title game.

Undefeated A&M > undefeated ND.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

A&M would have ran the table in the Big 12 last year. Hell K State almost did. Nothing against K State they were good last year buy A&M would have beat them head to head. 



DarkSide256 said:


> Hasn't Martinez been the QB at Nebraska for like 10 years? He's Van Wilder Martinez he never wants to graduate.


Fuckin feels like it. I can't wait for him to graduate. But seriously though Tommy Armstrong is going to be a stud. Big test for him this weekend in his first road start against Purdue. Sure Purdue isn't good but it'll be interesting to see what Armstrong does in his first road start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

TEXAS

HOOK EM HORNS

WE BEAT THE HELL OUTTA OU! WE BEAT THE HELL OUTTA OU!

THE EYES OF TEXAS ARE UPON YOU!

:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MACK BROWN ERA LIVES ON

Fuck off Sooners

HOOK'EM :mark: :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Do Horns fans NOT want to fire Mack Brown now this week? I can't keep up with As The Longhorn Turns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I still don't like Mack, but I'll mark for a glorious victory over Oklahoma always.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow. All I can say is both Texas and OU have fallen along way since the departures of Colt McCoy and Sam Bradford respectively. Maybe Texas could be ranked in the latest poll *sarcasm*.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Do Horns fans NOT want to fire Mack Brown now this week? I can't keep up with As The Longhorn Turns.


The only thing I care about is winning. As long as the team is winning I don't care if Mack stays.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MIZ-ZOU :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> I still don't like Mack, but I'll mark for a glorious victory over Oklahoma always.


Yeah Mack is just not a good coach. You guys have 4 and 5 star players growing on trees there. The last few years make no sense. Really shocked you guys didn't fire him after last year. Had he been let go after back to back losses to TCU and K State last year it would have made sense. 

I'm a die hard Horn hater (Husker fan....you have broken my heart too many times haha) but I actually want Texas to be better at football. They make a great heel. IF Brown were to get fired/resign this year who would you want? 



TomahawkJock said:


> MIZ-ZOU :mark:


Shocked you guys won that game today. Congrats. The girl I'm dating is a Mizzou grad she is pretty pumped.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just got home, turned on the TV and tuned onto ESPN, Penn State must have been giving Michigan fits because now the game is triple OT after Penn State blocked Michigan's field goal in the first OT to seal the game. Wow what a game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quadruple OT in the Penn State/Michigan. This game looks likes its Penn State's to win. I'm I the only 1 watching?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

And......Penn State wins. This was a great game. It just looked like Penn State was destined to win this game. With everything that program has gone through, they really deserved a win like that. Very happy for Penn State and there fans.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

And Utah knocks out Stanford.


@MachoMadness: Saban, but Mack will remain the HC so it doesn't matter.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I had Bama/Stanford in the national title game. Looks like that wont happen now. Boooo. 

I don't see why Saban would ever leave Bama. Even for another shot at the NFL.

I think Art Briles would be a great fit in Austin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Aggies in trouble vs Ole Miss. If the Rebels hold on, there were some great upsets today.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MSU wins. Tigers win. Michigan loses. Doesn't get better than this. :ex:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Starting in 2015, Virginia Tech and Tennessee will be playing a game at Bristol Motor Speedway. Sounds like they are saying it will seat approximately 160,000 for the game. Here's what USA Today showed it would like. 










So, this means that finally there will be a real sport played on the Speedway after all these years.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

COME THE FUCK ON, CANES

Stephen Morris shitting the bed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FUCK YES

DALLAS CRAWFORD IS A MAN AMONGST MEN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCF with the upset.

Or is it? lol Louisville being 8th. Florida teams are usually filled with talent, even the lesser schools.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I wonder if OU/Texas will try and play at Texas Motor Speedway someday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nice to see the offense revert back to its early season form.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ugly win, but.. 1st in Legends!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Now Vanderbilt beats UGA. What a nightmare for them.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mizzou is gonna win the East :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Franklin (Vandy) is an up and comer. He will take over a bigger program soon. 

I'm glad my Huskers took this goofy upset weekend off. We can struggle with Minnesota next week. 

LOL @ Mizzou winning the east. I will buy you a ROOT beer if that happens.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm 17, you could go to jail for that. 

The East is Mizzou's to lose. They get South Carolina, Tennessee at home next two weeks. Beating SC would be big, considering UGA and UF have already lost two SEC games. It'd give us a pretty big lead in the standings.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Jeremy Gallon of Michigan has 343 receiving yards and counting. :heyman5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Dear god if Mizzou faces Bama in the title game....THEY'D WIN:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FSU :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Aggies all but done now. Louisville and A&M will not be in the 1st Top 10 BCS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Auburn :mark: :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

R.I.P. UGA 2013 Football Season. Not much to look forward to in terms of championships for us this season. Oh well. Injuries suck, but it is part of the game. That was a winnable game though if the special teams didn't blow. 

Good game for Auburn. Looking forward to FSU and Clemson. Think I want Famous Jameis to win tonight.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fuck yeah! Auburn just strolled into College Station as two touchdown dogs and took out Johnny Football. I thought Auburn was fucked when they left Manziel 1:20 and all three timeouts. Not only did they beat Manziel, they beat him by stopping him at the end. This is the guy who ALWAYS puts together that game winning drive at the end. He just did it to Ole Miss last week. That last sack was a thing of beauty.

Winning only 3 games last season and going 0-8 in the SEC is the best possible thing that could have happened to Auburn. Now that bum Chizik is gone and the offensive genius that is Gus Malzahn is back in town. I had a feeling that they would have a pretty quick turnaround because many of the guys already on the team were Malzahn recruits from his time as OC but damn I didn't have hopes this high.

Auburn put up *three hundred seventy nine* yards rushing the ball. That's crazy. It's amazing that Malzahn has created a power run spread offense. It sounds like an oxymoron but that's what it is. 

Hopes are high on the Plains right now. If the chips fall the right way, we could have an Iron Bowl this year at Jordan-Hare with the SEC West on the line.

*WAR FUCKING EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Aggies defense is fucking awful though.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm 17, you could go to jail for that.
> 
> The East is Mizzou's to lose. They get South Carolina, Tennessee at home next two weeks. Beating SC would be big, considering UGA and UF have already lost two SEC games. It'd give us a pretty big lead in the standings.


Drink of root beer. Duh. 

Gotta think of the Pinkel factor. He will find a way to screw it up.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

A&M has been awful on D for what 3-4 years now? Geez. 

Georgia fan above....

How do you feel about Richt?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think Richt is a great coach. They are racked with injuries right now and you cannot blame that on the coach.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Agreed about Richt. I have a feeling his seat is hot. They were a play away from the national title game last year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Richt is fine. I didn't like the playcalling on either side of the play and I dislike the zone defense Georgia has been running and calling this season, but I don't really have too much issues with it. UGA has been without their #1 WR since Week 1, and subsequently lost the #2 WR, #3 WR, the #1 RB Gurley (who should return by the Florida game), the #2 RB Marshall, and from the looks of it, the #4 WR is going to miss time too. If anyone thinks Tom Brady playing without Welker, Hernandez, and Gronk is tough, then Murray without a doubt has had the toughest time this season with everyone but Lynch the TE and Hicks the FB out. I can't blame Richt for that at all.

However, I think the conditioning coaches have some work to do. That's way too many knee injuries for the conditioning coaches not to be held a little bit responsible. Injuries do happen, but it seems like training the knees were skipped this year. 

Also a very young and inexperienced defense isn't to blame either. They'd be fine if the offense were healthy. Unfortunately, since they aren't and can't be relied on, the defense had to step up and they can't. Special Teams too. Overall, I'd say it was just an unlucky year and Richt shouldn't be in trouble at all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

u fucking mirin' the talent of the Noles?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wow. This is an impressive start. This year could be different than the rest where Noles' nation had false hope. Jameis IS the ingredient we've missed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Don't get ahead of yourself. Noles look good, but this game has so much time left....FOR NOLES TO DESTROY (srsly though tons of time)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:lmao Clemson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

What the fuck! Dominating all game so far. One pass interference on Joyner extends the drive for Clemson; now a miscommunication is turning the tide. fpalm

Classic FSU. PLS RESPAWN.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If FSU pulls this one out they will probably be undefeated going into the swamp.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

One of the best games today didn't feature a team from the top 25 or from the BCS conferences. BYU vs. Houston turned out to be a very entertaining shootout as BYU won 47-46, after scoring a last second TD.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Winston boy is pretty nasty. And Florida State's defense is making Clemson their bitch.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like we know who's definitely not going to be in the National Championship game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Damn it Nevada fpalm You led Boise by 10 points at the half, hung with UCLA 17-13 at the half, and were up on Florida State in the 2nd Q 7-3. Let's look at what happened after those points shall we fpalm Outscored 124-7.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I was worried the Canes might fall in the polls after a lackluster performance vs. UNC, but that doesn't seem likely after yesterday. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mizzou to enter the Top 10 :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Damn it Nevada fpalm You led Boise by 10 points at the half, hung with UCLA 17-13 at the half, and were up on Florida State in the 2nd Q 7-3. Let's look at what happened after those points shall we fpalm Outscored 124-7.


A team like Nevada lacks depth though so this isn't too surprising. That game they beat Boise a few years ago was amazing. 



TomahawkJock said:


> Mizzou to enter the Top 10 :mark:


How on earth is this happening? 



Arcade said:


> One of the best games today didn't feature a team from the top 25 or from the BCS conferences. BYU vs. Houston turned out to be a very entertaining shootout as BYU won 47-46, after scoring a last second TD.


Bronco Mendenhall is one of the best coaches in the country.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

CANES are 7th in the 1st BCS poll! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NO MORE POSTSEASON BANS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BRING ON NEVADA SOUTHERN :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



WWF said:


> NO MORE POSTSEASON BANS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I havent been in here all year..Oh well

-My preseason BCS title game pick was LSU & Stanford...I still have an outside shot for Stanford but whatever. I thought Cam Cameron coming in would give LSU's offense something they havent had in a long time:balance. Turns out, the one year they get that, the defense flames out

-Many (At least on twitter) has been giving the SEC alot of flack this year. For me, im not firing shots at that conference until someone knocks them off that high horse, and even then, still deserve the utmost respect for their dominance. Kirk Herbstreit tweeted out a great stat a few days ago. Since 206, Bowl games vs top 10 out of conference opponents, SEC is 20-9. The 2nd best conference is Pac-12 and they're 8-17

-With that being said, Pac12 in my eyes is the 2nd best conference in the country and the gap between the top 2 conferences and everyone else imo is pretty wide

-Michigan..smh...yeah..smh.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

First mistake was thinking that Cam "Failure" Cameron was worth a damn.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Cam has done a great job so far with LSU and he's helped Mettenberger drastically improve..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

We'll see when they play Alabama.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

When Chris Ault beat UNLV in '78 for the Freemont Cannon, the largest(545 pounds) and most expensive($10,000 in 1969) rivalry trophy in college sports, his team was so over whelmed they insisted on bringing the cannon back on the team plane, and were allowed to take it on the plane as carry on luggage. THEY WERE ALLOWED TO TAKE A CANNON ON A PLANE.

Also, here's a picture of the last time UNLV won the canon








Traditionally, the cannon would be fired after every score of the rivalry game by the team possessing the cannon, but UNLV left it unfireable after this heinous act.

One more thing: After UNLV damaged the canon by dumping a can of paint over it(winner paints it their color), upon restoration, it was found that there was an inscription inside the barrel "University Of Notta Lotta Victories" :lmao

Also, since this rivalry is between two schools who both allow alcohol sales throughout the stadium, one of the highlights of the series is probably John Robinson getting hit in the head by a bottle of beer thrown by a Nevada fan :lmao UNLV had a player throw a helmet at Ault one year :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So is this Wolf Pack/Rebs week?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It gets played on Nevada Day weekend. Nevada Day is traditionally the last Friday of October commemorating the entry to the Union Oct 31, 1865. That's right, Nevada is a Civil War state unk, and one could say the silver influx to the Union swung the war. One of only two states that has the commemoration of it's state hood as a state holiday. Also, until the last 5 years, Nevada and UNLV were the only non-Community Colleges in the state, so it was a pretty big deal. If you got the Millennium Scholarship (Phillip Morris $$$), you could go to any college in the state for free, so the options were fairly limited to stay at home, or go North/South.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Canes looking like straight ASS atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WHY THE FUCK IS MORRIS OVERTHROWING EVERYBODY THE PAST TWO WEEKS?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Because he's shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

fuck off plz

I can't really deny that, tho. plz put Ryan Williams in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

STACY COLEY JUST MADE THE GOAT CATCH :mark:

Edit: Then OF COURSE they fucking stall.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Man, proud of Wake's hard work, but they just had no answer for Miami's run game in the end. Left them too much time in the end, also. 

Oh well, I totally see Miami taking one up the ass next week from Florida State.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texas Tech vs. Oklahoma got delayed. fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Connor Cook plz be this awesome next week. Pretty plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

TT/OU has GUS:mark:

And it's a close game:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Was wondering what game I should watch, but I can't skip out on GUS!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Connor Cook plz be this awesome next week. Pretty plz.


(Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That Oregon fake punt :lmao There wasn't a player in between the hashes for 60 yards


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FUNLV. That's all I have to say. :side:

Last time before tonight Nevada lost to University of Never Leave Vegas was when Cena was feuding with Angle for the WWE title :cena4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They got to win one every once in a while or it's not a rivalry :side:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> It gets played on Nevada Day weekend. Nevada Day is traditionally the last Friday of October commemorating the entry to the Union Oct 31, 1865. That's right, Nevada is a Civil War state unk, and one could say the silver influx to the Union swung the war. One of only two states that has the commemoration of it's state hood as a state holiday. Also, until the last 5 years, Nevada and UNLV were the only non-Community Colleges in the state, so it was a pretty big deal. If you got the Millennium Scholarship (Phillip Morris $$$), you could go to any college in the state for free, so the options were fairly limited to stay at home, or go North/South.


Cool story....seriously. I love hearing about rivalries I don't know much about.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> We can struggle with Minnesota next week.


Or get fucking manhandled my Minnesota. You know whatever. We have a God damn beast of a running back in Abdullah that we simply don't give the ball to enough and our defense tackles like John Cena trying to do a shooting star press. Bo Pelini will probably not be our coach next year. Especially if we lose a couple more games. It's year 6 and we are no better than his first year here and very important boosters are unhappy. 

I'd hire Scott Frost (offensive coordinator at Oregon and Nebraska alum) or go after Paul Johnson at GA Tech or Mark Richt at Georgia (Omaha native) or Sean McDermott (Carolina Panthers Defensive Coordinator also a Nebraska native) or maybe Chris Peterson at Boise.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Rutgers definitely needs a new coach for the Big 10 next season...he is getting out coached in the American Athletic Conference, enough said


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Rutgers definitely needs a new coach for the Big 10 next season...he is getting out coached in the American Athletic Conference, enough said


I'm excited for Rutgers & Maryland to join the B1G. 

I was shocked Greg Schiano left. He is doing a terrible job in Tampa. I didn't think it was a good fit whatsoever. He is a college coach and a pretty good one. If/when TB fires him at the end of the year Rutgers could bring him back. I could see O'Brien at Penn State getting an NFL job if he wants one next year. What he has done at Penn State so far has been remarkable really. That opens the door for Schiano at Penn State....which I've heard was his dream job. So who knows. 

Not sure Flood is doing poor enough to get fired though. Ron Prince is an awful coach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

People are screaming for Nevada to fire their OC, who was going to take over the same position at Rutgers


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> People are screaming for Nevada to fire their OC, who was going to take over the same position at Rutgers


It's gotta be weird with Ault gone I bet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

He's retired twice before. The first time, the coach he hired left after 1 season for UNLV to become the most hated coach in Nevada history. He had little success there, and was last seen as Minnesota's interim coach last season, if only because he had HC experience. The 2nd time, he retired and became AD and was actually gone for a handful of years and got inducted to the College football Hall of Fame, his big idea at the time, was the invention of the jailbreak screen. After firing the 2nd coach of that retirement, he stepped in and came up with the Pistol. But yeah, very weird, this last season he claimed the wins at your alma matter record with like 211.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Man it has been such a disappointing season for Georgia, Georgia Southern, and Valdosta State fans...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Shit... so HYPED~! right now! Let's go State!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Gotta stop running it on first and second down. I know its raining but Cook was in a rhythm the drive before. 

Just gonna be super pissed when we lose because they pissed away all that great field position.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

PP thoughts on that TD just before the half?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

wrong thread


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> PP thoughts on that TD just before the half?


Huge. Cook I think has played pretty well (given the conditions and the fact there were a few drops) and hopefully that gives him a confidence boost in the 2nd half. They did the same thing against Illinois last week - was close all in the first half until a last minute TD let MSU go up 14-3 at half. MSU got ball back after half, scored, and that was pretty much game. With this defense I think 21 would be enough, but hopefully they put the pressure on Michigan's offense early.

Also, this offense would go 70+ yards and get a TD after only getting a FG on 3 drives starting at around midfield :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Go Green!!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

GO BIG RED!! Walk off Hail Mary!!


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Noooooooooooooles!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FSU is damn good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

DUKE JOHNSON BROKE HIS FUCKING ANKLE AND IS OUT FOR THE SEASON

FUCK YOU ALL, GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada getting shafted by the refs :HHH


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada and the U screwed me damn it, I basically took the parlay that Miami would lose by less than Nevada. Since they were similar lines in the low 20's, it was a good deal I thought.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

-Oregon/Stanford is gonna be interesting. Still believe Stanford is one of the top 3 teams in the country, but they're gonna have to show it. Oregon gotta show they can score on Stanford too. They may get held to 14 again

-AJ McCarron deserves more Heisman love imo. people get to caught up in crazy passing/rushing numbers, but when you have a guy like AJ who doesn't turn the ball over in big games/situations and still doesn't get love, I think that's unfair. 

-Still not sold on FSU. Miami was shown to be heavily flawed the past few weeks, and BC kinda showed flaws in Clemson the week before FSU/Clemson showdown. They're the best in the ACC no doubt, but I don't exactly know how good that exactly is. 

-Michigan has many questions but like always, Hoke not giving answers. As a Michigan fan, sometimes I want more than just "We didnt play Michigan football today". I think if he legit gave answers more, fans wouldnt be on him, though he doesnt have to, I just think it would calm fans down.

-MSU/OSU is an interesting game. Defense wins championships and MSU can certainly hang and beat OSU, because OSU's D will give up points, but if Cook is missing open guys like he did vs Michigan against OSU, they're not going to the Rose Bowl


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Oregon v. Stanford and Alabama v LSU are the two must see games this week. I can't wait. :mark:*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Tellin yall man, Stanford is the only team in this country that Bama could give their best shot to, and wouldn't budge...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Everyone is sleeping on Baylor. I'd like to see that O against Bama's D. 

Stanford was very impressive tonight though.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'd love to see the Noles' up against Alabama's D. Clear cut #2 team in the nation right now!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This would be the PERFECT year for the playoff system.. :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Happy fucking Homecoming, Gators. :lmao

#AnchorDown


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wow, when was the last time Vanderbilt beat both UGA and Florida in the same season? Muscamp may be out of a job in Gainesville at seasons end.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So I went to Florida State/Wake Forest today in Winston-Salem. Not that Wake's offense is potent or anything, but FSU's defense is just nasty. SEVEN TURNOVERS. 

Jameis didn't need to do a whole lot but he still made great throws when he needed to. Seeing those guys up close was special. Wake today fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Swamps said:


> Wow, when was the last time Vanderbilt beat both UGA and Florida in the same season? Muscamp may be out of a job in Gainesville at seasons end.


Never.

It's the first time in school history.

Also the first time we've beaten Florida in Gainesville since 1945 (the first time the two teams played).

Muschamp is absolutely gone by the end of the season. Florida might not even go to a bowl game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Canes fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> So I went to Florida State/Wake Forest today in Winston-Salem. Not that Wake's offense is potent or anything, but FSU's defense is just nasty. SEVEN TURNOVERS.
> 
> Jameis didn't need to do a whole lot but he still made great throws when he needed to. Seeing those guys up close was special. Wake today fpalm


(Y)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bama/LSU man...Every year. Love this matchup


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

EVERYONE TUNE TO TEXAS VS WVU NOW!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Impressive 2nd half by Bama. With Ole Miss getting hot, Bama's schedule looking better not to mention if they win out the wins over Auburn and SEC East champ. Stanford if they win out will still likely have the best resume of wins in college football, but Bama can certainly come close


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Media is just reacting toward Bama the same way they did toward USC when the latter was dominant. A dynasty makes for an easy, interesting narrative.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



DarkStark said:


> *Oregon v. Stanford and Alabama v LSU are the two must see games this week. I can't wait. :mark:*


Baylor v. Oklahoma was something to watch also. Not a competitive game, but watching the Bears take Boomer Sooner to the woodshed and prove they are for real. To think, just a few years ago Baylor was on the verge of irrelevancy when they were going to be left behind in the almost-realignment and death of the Big 12. They still have to go to Stillwater against Oklahoma State but if they get past them on the 23rd, you could possibly see Baylor vs. Texas on December 7 for the Big 12 title. 

Looks like for now, it's possible Mack Brown might just keep his job. They still have Oklahoma State, Tech, and Baylor on the schedule but they are looking a lot better since beating the Sooners. Bo Pelini just might have a shot at keeping his job also, but he'll want to beat Michigan State next week and then Nebraska would have the inside track to the Big Ten title game from the Legends Division. 

Interesting to see if we can get 4 unbeatens still at the end of the season based on what's left of the schedule. Here's the remaining schedules of the 4 main BCS contenders.

Alabama
Nov. 16 @ Mississippi State
Nov. 23 vs. Chattanooga
Nov. 30 @ Auburn 
Dec. 7 (SEC Title Game) most likely vs. Missouri- 
Auburn will not be easy, and Missouri won't be a cakewalk either. Alabama could still make the BCS title game with one loss, though. 

Florida State
Nov. 16 vs. Syracuse
Nov. 23 vs. Idaho
Nov. 30 @ Florida
Dec. 7 (ACC Title Game) up in the air right now with Georgia Tech, Virginia Tech, the U, and even DUKE in the hunt with 2 losses each in the Coastal Division. 
The 'Noles at this point seem to have the easiest road to an unbeaten season. 

Ohio State
Nov. 16 @ Illinois
Nov. 23 vs. Indiana
Nov. 30 @ Michigan
Dec. 7- (Big Ten title game) most likely either Nebraska or Michigan State. 
The Buckeyes could be tripped up against Michigan as that's still the big game for the Wolverines, or beaten by both Nebraska or Michigan State in the Big Ten title game. 

Baylor
Nov. 16 vs. Texas Tech
Nov. 23 @ Oklahoma State
Nov. 30 @ Texas Christian
Dec. 7 vs. Texas 
The Bears don't have to worry about a title game, but they have the toughest schedule left. But, the Texas game is in Waco, so if they can get past the Cowboys and Red Raiders, they might be in a good spot to go 12-0.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm not sure beating OU this year makes you for real. They aren't very good right now. Still, I like to think Baylor is for real, but it's hard to tell when they haven't player a top tier team yet. They look fast. They look good, but this could be against average competition.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Canes fpalm


The bounces in that game.... fucking rain. :cuss:

All I wanted was a rematch with FSU in the ACC Championship. 

Would be funny to see Duke do 'em in though.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Oklahoma may not be the Oklahoma of past this year, but still was number 10 in the country. However, looks like the BCS felt more strongly about Stanford's performance. 

BCS Rankings
1. Alabama
2. Florida State
3. Ohio State
4. Stanford
5. Baylor 
6. Oregon
7. Auburn
8. Clemson
9. Missouri
10. South Carolina


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BruiserKC said:


> Oklahoma may not be the Oklahoma of past this year, but still was number 10 in the country. However, looks like the BCS felt more strongly about Stanford's performance.
> 
> BCS Rankings
> 1. Alabama
> ...


WDE!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Joel Anthony said:


> The bounces in that game.... fucking rain. :cuss:
> 
> All I wanted was a rematch with FSU in the ACC Championship.
> 
> Would be funny to see Duke do 'em in though.


If they don't fumble those two kickoff returns, then in my mind, there's no doubt Miami wins. They were off to a blazing start with that TD pass to Coley, but those fumbles killed all momentum. Eh, what are ya gonna do, though. I was shocked that the Canes made it as high in the rankings as they did, because I felt they were COMPLETELY outclassed by the teams even below them at the time. This team is young, though. Golden is the coach that this program needed, and there's no doubt in my mind that they'll be back at the top very soon, especially with the Sanctions gone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

How on God's Green Earth LSU drops down to 18 for losing to Bama is beyond me....Not like they lost to Kentucky or someone..I can only assume the voters didnt watch the game

smh @ OSU's WR saying they'd wipe the floor with Bama/FSU ...Last thing an OSU player needs to do is put them, a SEC team and "wipe the floor" in a sentence for their sake


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> How on God's Green Earth LSU drops down to 18 for losing to Bama is beyond me....Not like they lost to Kentucky or someone..I can only assume the voters didnt watch the game


LSU is a 3 loss team. The only other 3 loss team in the rankings is Georgia at 25th and LSU lost to them. There is really no grounds for complaint here based on their record and where they are ranked.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> How on God's Green Earth LSU drops down to 18 for losing to Bama is beyond me....Not like they lost to Kentucky or someone..I can only assume the voters didnt watch the game
> 
> smh @ OSU's WR saying they'd wipe the floor with Bama/FSU ...Last thing an OSU player needs to do is put them, a SEC team and "wipe the floor" in a sentence for their sake


I think South Carolina being in the top 10 is more appalling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

South Carolina is STILL overrated? I guess it doesn't really matter outside the top 5 anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> LSU is a 3 loss team. The only other 3 loss team in the rankings is Georgia at 25th and LSU lost to them. There is really no grounds for complaint here based on their record and where they are ranked.


2 of their losses were to top 10 teams on the road which included a healthy Georgia team. Not the squad they put on the field now which is sad for them. Their other loss is to a 6-3 team which was also on the road. No reason a loss to Bama should equal in such a drop




Notorious said:


> I think South Carolina being in the top 10 is more appalling.


Yep, dont get that either


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> 2 of their losses were to top 10 teams on the road which included a healthy Georgia team. Not the squad they put on the field now which is sad for them. Their other loss is to a 6-3 team which was also on the road. No reason a loss to Bama should equal in such a drop


Okay. And? Life is tough in the SEC; especially on the road.

Losses have a lot to do with how teams are ranked in the polls. That's just how it works. How good LSU is or isn't or how difficult those losses were is not really in question here. Yeah, they're probably better than half the teams in front of them but the fact is, they've still lost 3 games. They're ranked right around where they should be ranked. They're still the highest ranked 3 loss team in the country. If they weren't in the SEC, they wouldn't be ranked at all as a 3 loss team.

I wouldn't worry about it too much though. A lot of those teams in front of them will lose again this season. As long as LSU is capable of taking care of business at home against Johnny Football, they'll be right back up in the polls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> Da’Shawn Hand, ranked the No. 1 football prospect in the nation for 2014 by rivals.com, will make his college decision on live television Thursday. He has narrowed his choices to Michigan, Alabama and Florida.
> 
> The 6-foot-4, 248-pound defensive end from Woodbridge, Va., will pick his school of choice at noon on “Sports Dash with Yahoo Sports” on the NBC Sports Network.


Michigan plz


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> If they don't fumble those two kickoff returns, then in my mind, there's no doubt Miami wins. They were off to a blazing start with that TD pass to Coley, but those fumbles killed all momentum. Eh, what are ya gonna do, though. I was shocked that the Canes made it as high in the rankings as they did, because I felt they were COMPLETELY outclassed by the teams even below them at the time. This team is young, though. Golden is the coach that this program needed, and there's no doubt in my mind that they'll be back at the top very soon, especially with the Sanctions gone.


Not to mention the fumbles we forced on defense that Tech either recovered for first downs or TDs, lel. Insane. Had to stop myself a few times from just tossing my TV out the window. 

FSU better not choke now that they're on pace for the Nat'l Title. My homie's little brother is red shirting this year and I don't wanna have to buy him a box of tissues.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'd love to see Duke beat Miami just because it's Duke and they've worked hard to get good again in football. Would love to see them get to the conference title game also.


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> smh @ OSU's WR saying they'd wipe the floor with Bama/FSU ...Last thing an OSU player needs to do is put them, a SEC team and "wipe the floor" in a sentence for their sake


I give Ohio State credit for beating Northwestern and Purdue because of all the speed in the Big 10, but football in the south is something different. If they played FSU and Bama they would get smashed. I mean if they played Duke they would get owned I believe. Its not Ohio States fault they play in a weak conference, but they just aren't in the same league as those teams right now. I really think they should be #4 and Baylor be ahead of them


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NFL.com's Bucky Brooks believes Alabama senior QB A.J. McCarron will be selected in the first-round.

USC senior RB Silas Redd has been ruled out versus Stanford.

The 2014 Texas versus Nation game has been cancelled "due to extenuating circumstances."

Rotoworld


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Big game for my Huskers today playing host to Sparty. It's been a crazy two weeks in Husker land. A walk off hail mary by our chubby 3rd string walk on 5th year Senior QB and a come from behind win at Michigan Stadium by a Freshman QB who looked like a grizzled veteran. Ugh Tommy Armstrong has the makings to be the best QB we have had in a LONG time. But I think Sparty jumps up and bites us today (20-16) but I hope I'm wrong. That D is nasty and I'm still not sold on our D even though they were great last week. Sophomore Randy Gregory was unblockable at D End with 4.5 sacks. He will be an All American next year. Man child out there with Ndamukong Suh type potential. 

Ohio State would get slaughtered by Bama or FSU. I think Baylor and Stanford would beat them as well. I'm really hoping for Baylor to get in the national title game. I wanna see that offense on the big stage. Art Briles has done an incredible job there. 



Tater said:


> WDE!


My boss lived in Arkansas for a long time and is friends with Mahlzan. He is a good dude from what I've heard. Hell of a coach. Front runner for coach of the year IMHO. Him or Briles.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

These noon games all suck. 3 B1G blowouts, Iowa State, and some other crap. Guess I can find something to do before 3:30.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> My boss lived in Arkansas for a long time and is friends with Mahlzan. He is a good dude from what I've heard. Hell of a coach. Front runner for coach of the year IMHO. Him or Briles.


That's awesome. From all accounts, Malzahn seems like a pretty humble dude. He started small and earned his way up to where he is now through his own successes. Some coaches get undeserved jobs because of what their name is. Gus had to start at the high school level. It's also pretty awesome that his OC is his former QB from when he was coaching high school. 



Perfect Poster said:


> These noon games all suck. 3 B1G blowouts, Iowa State, and some other crap. Guess I can find something to do before 3:30.


Yeah, I know what ya mean. My plan was to nap. I just woke up and was like FUUUUUUUUUUU... I woke up an hour too early! Oh well... gives me a chance to check in here lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Jimmy King 09 said:


> I give Ohio State credit for beating Northwestern and Purdue because of all the speed in the Big 10, but football in the south is something different. If they played FSU and Bama they would get smashed. I mean if they played Duke they would get owned I believe. Its not Ohio States fault they play in a weak conference, but they just aren't in the same league as those teams right now. I really think they should be #4 and Baylor be ahead of them


Big12 isnt much better than the B10 and you could probably make a compelling argument for ACC as well


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

VIRGINIA TECH LOST :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Cook looks so ugh today. If he has more accurate passes MSU's offense can still be going.

Need to run more, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This Miami defense is so fucking putrid.

*Edit:* Then they give up a TD on 4th and 1 at around the 30. fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WOOOOOO First win over Nebraska ever!

Now only 1 more win or a Minny loss next week against Wisconsin (which is definitely possible) to make the title game. I like those odds.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> WOOOOOO First win over Nebraska ever!


I think we just turned it over again. Ugh. 

Better team won no doubt. Had we not turned it over so much who knows. 

Good luck vs Ohio State. I really Dantonio. Incredibly underrated coach.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> WOOOOOO First win over Nebraska ever!
> 
> Now only 1 more win or a Minny loss next week against Wisconsin (which is definitely possible) to make the title game. I like those odds.


Dont disrespect the Gopher Gods!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> VIRGINIA TECH LOST :mark:


MIAMI LOST :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> MIAMI LOST :mark:


NOBODY ASKED FOR YOUR OPINION, ASSHOLE


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Dont disrespect the Gopher Gods!!!!


That is an underrated, scrappy bunch up there in the north. They manhandled us (Nebraska) on both sides of the ball. They are playing their asses off. I think they will lose their last two vs Wisky and Sparty but who knows. Baylor and Stanford (for now) are in the national title picture, Missouri is probably going to play for an SEC title and Auburn looks like they will give Bama a game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Please come back soon SC. I love to root against you, but wanted you to win tonight so I could start rooting against you again and it matter.

COME BACK TROJANS


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Im now rooting against them for simply rushing the field. An 8-3 USC team rushing the field? man....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nevada beat SJSU :mark:

That gets a :mark:? :mcgee1 This season...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*









Kansas fans wanting to take a goalpost home after snapping a 27 game B12 losing streak.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

My Huskers just have to fire Bo Pelini. This is year 6 and again no conference title. We have not won a conference title since 1999. Just ridiculous with the money we pump into the football program. Under Bo's watch we are annually one of the most penalized teams in the country. Since he came here we are -28 in turnover margin and 8-14 against ranked teams. Four of those wins coming in his first two years. Absolute embarrassment last year in the Big Ten title game against the THIRD best team in the leaders division. Ohio State was banned from playing and we all know the Penn State situation. 


LOL @ USC rushing the field after beating Stanford haha. Nothing against Stanford but USC should expect to beat them most of the time. Man how the mighty have fallen. Smoke and mirrors though with Orgeron. If they give him the job USC will need a new coach in 2-3 years again anyway. I can't stand USC but I agree they make a great heel so I want them to be good again. They can be very easily. They need to go make a rock star hire like they did with Pete Carroll. I expect Jack Del Rio or Jeff Fisher to get that job. 

KU is such a fun place to watch a football game. The stadium is beautiful. The fans they do have are passionate. I'm happy they won yesterday. I really thought Weis would do well there. Shows how good of a coach Mangino really was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ok St must be kicking themselves for losing to WVU. I guess after Baylor decimates them, it won't matter.


SC got fucked by all those sanctions. They're gonna be back most likely. Of course I thought Michigan and Nebraska would be back by now, but they're both still mediocre.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I don't know if Nebraska will ever be back. Guys like Osborn don't come often and Nebraska isn't exactly in a recruiting hotbed. I think they can have the odd 11 or 12 win season here or there (like how we get a few random teams a year getting huge seasons) but they won't be the consistent winner they were back then. Just too much going against them.

Pelini shouldn't be canned, either. He obviously knows how to create a dynamic offense, but defensively they haven't been much since Suh left. I don't know if it's the scheme he's running is too complicated or they just aren't getting enough good players. But canning a guy who brought them back from their worst stretch to a consistent top 25 team would be shortsighted to me. A 10 win season isn't out of the question (games vs. PSU, Iowa, and the bowl) and that's still a very good season especially with Martinez out for most of it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't know if Nebraska will ever be back. Guys like Osborn don't come often and Nebraska isn't exactly in a recruiting hotbed. I think they can have the odd 11 or 12 win season here or there (like how we get a few random teams a year getting huge seasons) but they won't be the consistent winner they were back then. Just too much going against them.
> 
> Pelini shouldn't be canned, either. He obviously knows how to create a dynamic offense, but defensively they haven't been much since Suh left. I don't know if it's the scheme he's running is too complicated or they just aren't getting enough good players. But canning a guy who brought them back from their worst stretch to a consistent top 25 team would be shortsighted to me. A 10 win season isn't out of the question (games vs. PSU, Iowa, and the bowl) and that's still a very good season especially with Martinez out for most of it.


I agree with most of the first paragraph. I think we can get better but not as good as we were during Osborne's last few years. Nobody can really do that. In his last 5 years he was 60-3 and played for four national titles and won three. This can be a program that competes at a higher level than it has. 

Disagree with parts of the second. We are a football school. Imagine if Izzo was not getting bounced in the first and second round and not sniffing an elite 8 or final four. That has been us for a decade now. Bo also has little to nothing to do with the offense. That is almost all Tim Beck who is one of Bo's best friends and was the OC at Kansas when they made the Orange Bowl a few years ago. Bo is a defensive guy. He was the DC at LSU when they won their last national title and was our DC in 2003. 

We are a consistent top 25 team? I'd look at the rankings. I did the math and we have been in the top 25 for 64% of the time he has been here. Bo brought us back to be relevant again after the Callahan disaster but the cupboard was far from empty when he got here with Suh, Prince Amukamara, etc. Callahan was an awful coach but he had some great recruiters on staff. 

Martinez was fucking awful. Can't read a defense at all. Maybe the most overrated player we have ever had. His numbers and "school records" he has are because he started so many games. He led the country in turnovers in 2010, 2011 and 2012. Not just combined but EACH YEAR. No leadership whatsoever and his teammates can't stand him. We will be better off without him. Armstrong is going to be good I think and they are high Johnny Stanton who is redshirting. He was very highly recruited. 

I think we will lose next week at Penn State. We might beat Iowa but they are playing much better lately. When we fired Solich in 2003 (which was the right move) we were 9-3. If we win the last two reg season games that is 9-3. I would not be like pissed if we kept Bo. But if we split the next twon that is 8-4 in a very down year in a conference. We almost lost to Wyoming at home, needed a walk off hail mary to beat Northwestern at home (who is awful this year) and could have easily lost last week at Michigan. But it's not a record thing with Bo as much as it's a direction of the program. An 8-14 record against ranked teams is just not ok. Bo also is not liked by very important boosters and people who donate a lot of money to the football program. His brother Carl who just got fired at Florida Atlantic has an affair with a booster's daughter when Carl was an ast coach here in 2010. 

I think Bo is a good coach but it's just not working here. He is good but not good enough. Year 6 and we have got worse the last few years when Callahan's players have left. I think he would be a better fit at an SEC or ACC school where he is able to get better athletes. His defensive scheme is not complicated at all. He has just started blitzing more this year. 

I'd hire Scott Frost. His resume is stellar and I think he is ready for a HC job. Played for Bill Walsh and Tom Osborne (transferred here from Stanford) and was the QB on our last national title team. Played safety in the NFL under Bill Parcells, Butch Davis, Mike Tomlin, etc. Coached at K State with Bill Snyder and Oregon with Chip Kelly. Has done a fantastic job this year as the OC at Oregon and with Marcus Mariota who Frost recruited to Oregon. Mariota went to the same HS as Dominic Raiola who plays for the Detroit Lions (ex Husker) who Frost is good friends with. It would be a perfect fit and he'd be on the first plane home.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Jesus fucking Christ, that Auburn/Georgia game had me so pissed off. First, I was mad at Auburn for blowing the 20 point lead and letting Georgia get close in the first place. Then there was the bogus touchdown that gave Georgia the lead. Auburn got completely hosed on that call. Murray's knee was down and the ball was not in the endzone yet. When they showed the split screen, it was very clear that his knee hit and only his forearm had reached the goal line. It should have been a turnover on downs and Auburn should have had the chance to run out the clock.

Then it happened... THE PRAYER AT JORDAN-HARE!!!!!






All I can say is that this was the football gods giving Auburn a miracle to make up for how they got screwed on the Georgia touchdown.





Holy shit at the Iron Bowl deciding who goes to the SEC championship game. Auburn is up to 6th in AP now and will probably be 6th in the BCS too. If they win out against Bama and either SC or Mizzou, they could still make the NC game. They'll easily jump Oregon with wins like that. Baylor would need to lose next week at Okie State. FSU would be #1 and I believe a 1 loss SEC champ would jump an undefeated Ohio State Suckeyes team that had won a pathetic Big Can't Count conference.

WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

HAHA @ Big Can't Count Conference. I even LOl @ that. I was rooting for Auburn so glad they won that one. My fave SEC football team by far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't know if Nebraska will ever be back. Guys like Osborn don't come often and Nebraska isn't exactly in a recruiting hotbed. I think they can have the odd 11 or 12 win season here or there (like how we get a few random teams a year getting huge seasons) but they won't be the consistent winner they were back then. Just too much going against them.
> 
> Pelini shouldn't be canned, either. He obviously knows how to create a dynamic offense, but defensively they haven't been much since Suh left. I don't know if it's the scheme he's running is too complicated or they just aren't getting enough good players. But canning a guy who brought them back from their worst stretch to a consistent top 25 team would be shortsighted to me. A 10 win season isn't out of the question (games vs. PSU, Iowa, and the bowl) and that's still a very good season especially with Martinez out for most of it.


Considering he made the B10 Championship 2nd yr into the conference, I'd think that would by him time. Not to mention with the league changes, they're gonna be 1-2 in that division every year. But this is the same school who fired a coach after going 9-3....That being said, for some strange reason, I think if Pelini got fired and they go 10-4 next year, the new coach wouldn't get any heat for it lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> HAHA @ Big Can't Count Conference. I even LOl @ that. I was rooting for Auburn so glad they won that one. My fave SEC football team by far.


Yeah man. I love their style of football under Malzahn. They run the ball and play excellent on the D-line. That's the kind of game that I can get really excited about. When you can run the ball successfully, control the clock and pressure the opposing QB, you can grind the will out of the opposition.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> Holy shit at the Iron Bowl deciding who goes to the SEC championship game. Auburn is up to 6th in AP now and will probably be 6th in the BCS too. If they win out against Bama and either SC or Mizzou, they could still make the NC game. They'll easily jump Oregon with wins like that. Baylor would need to lose next week at Okie State. FSU would be #1 and I believe a 1 loss SEC champ would jump an undefeated Ohio State Suckeyes team that had won a pathetic Big Can't Count conference.


:lmao Like fuck they would jump any undefeated team. They have one good win (A&M, who frankly is ranked quite high after looking at their resume), and Bama would be another. Still, they had to squeak by a 6-3 Georgia team and Mississippi St. OSU would have wins over two 10+ win teams (Wisco and MSU (assuming they win out)) and have won only 1 game by less than 10 (that being by 7 over Wisco).

I wouldn't put OSU over the other three undefeateds but if a 1 loss SEC team jumped ahead of them it would be an absolutely fitting end the shitshow that is the BCS.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao Like fuck they would jump any undefeated team. They have one good win (A&M, who frankly is ranked quite high after looking at their resume), and Bama would be another. Still, they had to squeak by a 6-3 Georgia team and Mississippi St. OSU would have wins over two 10+ win teams (Wisco and MSU (assuming they win out)) and have won only 1 game by less than 10 (that being by 7 over Wisco).
> 
> *I wouldn't put OSU over the other three undefeateds but if a 1 loss SEC team jumped ahead of them it would be an absolutely fitting end the shitshow that is the BCS.*


It would definitely be a fitting end to the shit show that is the BCS. In the scenario I laid out, OSU would get treated like a NIU or a Fresno State; a nice undefeated story but not belonging in the big game. Maybe you haven't been paying attention here but the SEC has won the national championship for like the past 22 years running. A 1 loss SEC champ will jump a lot of teams from any conference.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs/_/year/2013

The computers already have Auburn at 3. They have OSU at 5. Last I checked, they are still using the computers this year. Wins over Bama and SC/Mizzou will vault them pretty high. If it comes down to a 1 loss SEC champ or an undy Suckeyes team, I know who the computers will send to the big game.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Considering he made the B10 Championship 2nd yr into the conference, I'd think that would by him time. Not to mention with the league changes, they're gonna be 1-2 in that division every year. But this is the same school who fired a coach after going 9-3....That being said, for some strange reason, I think if Pelini got fired and they go 10-4 next year, the new coach wouldn't get any heat for it lol


In that conference title game (against the 3rd place team in the other division) we got embarrassed. 

Firing Solich in 2003 was the right call. In 2002 we went 7-7 and things were headed down hill with all the Osborne recruits gone. Recruiting was down big time, boosters were unhappy, etc. The 9-3 team in 2003 played an incredibly soft schedule as well and were defeated 110-40 in those 3 losses. 

Of course there wouldn't be much heat on a first year coach going 10-4. This is Bo's 6th year here. With the changes to the division (IE the division being weaker) shouldn't be a reason to keep a coach. His seat is hot. Trust me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> With the No. 3 Buckeyes under intense scrutiny every week and Baylor closing the gap in the BCS standings and potentially in position to leapfrog his team, Urban Meyer voiced his frustration while trying to deflect attention away from the polls and computer formulas
> 
> "Without spending much time on it, because it's not fair to our team for me to spend much time on it, I will say this -- I think it's a flawed system," Meyer said Monday. "But when you logically think about what the BCS people have done, and which obviously we're all part of, I think it was great for a while. I think you take an imperfect system and you do the best you can without hosting a playoff.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> It would definitely be a fitting end to the shit show that is the BCS. In the scenario I laid out, OSU would get treated like a NIU or a Fresno State; a nice undefeated story but not belonging in the big game. Maybe you haven't been paying attention here but the SEC has won the national championship for like the past 22 years running. A 1 loss SEC champ will jump a lot of teams from any conference.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs/_/year/2013
> 
> The computers already have Auburn at 3. They have OSU at 5. Last I checked, they are still using the computers this year. Wins over Bama and SC/Mizzou will vault them pretty high. If it comes down to a 1 loss SEC champ or an undy Suckeyes team, I know who the computers will send to the big game.


Let's try and keep the SEC circlejerk out of this plz. What Tebow and Newton did shouldn't have any effect on how this title game is decided. OSU isn't like a NIU or FS, so that's just an ignorant comment to try to use. They're a legit top 5 team, weak schedule be damned.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

You think Meyer is pissed now? Just wait until his team gets passed by Auburn. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

PP this system weighs in favor of the SEC. Just the way it is. We get a retooled system next year. 

Is Ohio St really on a 22 game winning streak? So sad that no one cares since they're in the Big 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

This system doesn't favor SEC, it favors reputation. SEC has a favorable rep due to success. That being said, Pac12 has a favorable rep as well. Big12's is on a slight decline. If OSU had a favorable rep, they wouldn't be in the situation they are in at the moment, but when you have a recent rep of getting embarrassed in games against elite out of conference opponents, what do you expect? It takes time to build it back up, and the best way to start is clobber whoever they face in January. Same way Pete Carroll did


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> PP this system weighs in favor of the SEC. Just the way it is. We get a retooled system next year.
> 
> Is Ohio St really on a 22 game winning streak? So sad that no one cares since they're in the Big 10.


Don't get me wrong, if everything stays the way it looks - with Bama and FSU winning out - they should go to the title game. I would even suggest Baylor be above OSU. 

But to say a 1 loss Auburn would or should go over any of the other undefeated BCS team is just a delusional, 'rah-rah SEC dicksucking' fan at best, trolling at worst. Especially when they had to pull one out of their ass against a weaker than normal Georgia and squeak by with a late TD against a meh Miss. St. AND lost to LSU.

This conversation's pretty irrelevant anyways, since Auburn is Saban's bitch (aside from when they pay for Cam).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> This system doesn't favor SEC, it favors reputation. SEC has a favorable rep due to success. That being said, Pac12 has a favorable rep as well. Big12's is on a slight decline. If OSU had a favorable rep, they wouldn't be in the situation they are in at the moment, but when you have a recent rep of getting embarrassed in games against elite out of conference opponents, what do you expect? It takes time to build it back up, and the best way to start is clobber whoever they face in January. Same way Pete Carroll did


This is semantics. Of course it favors the SEC's reputation/success. That goes without saying. I dont' really have a problem with except the mid tier SEC teams get acclaim they probably don't deserve. The top tier SEC teams are legitimately among/are the best in the nation.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Maybe if the B10 didn't suck balls and wasn't the weakest of the BCS conferences people would give a shit about OSU, but Duke could probably make a solid run in the B10 they are so devoid of talent, fucking Duke fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Aside from the SEC and Pac 12 I don't think any other conference are all that different from each other. Each has some good teams and some bad teams.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

57 programs have had an 11 win season since Nebraska last had one. 57!!! Awesome. 

I watch B1G football every weekend. It's like watching football in quick sand when you then watch an SEC game. 

I think Auburn on a neutral field would beat Ohio State. Baylor would beat Ohio State as well I think. Who has Ohio State beaten? Cal scored 34 on them. Northwestern (winless in conference play in a weak conference) scored 30. They struggled with Iowa. Illinois who looks like a MAC team scored 35 on them last weekend. Fuck I don't think my Huskers would beat them but we'd score some pts. It would be like 45-31ish. I think Michigan State has the personnel that matches up with Ohio State. That D punches you in the mouth. That game screams 27-23 I think. Also throw out the records when OSU plays Michigan. Not saying Mich will win but the better team losses that game now and again. I think Baylor can hang with anyone. Including Bama. They have scored 59 or more in every game but one this year so far. They have an incredible offense. Art Briles is a fantastic offensive coach. They (Baylor) might not run the table (Okie State won't be easy Sat) but I don't see anyone holding their offense under 30.

Top 6 teams right meow IMHO are.....

1. Bama
2. FSU
3. Baylor
4. Auburn
5. Ohio State
6. Oregon (would beat Ohio State and probably Auburn...maybe Baylor and FSU)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> This is semantics. Of course it favors the SEC's reputation/success. That goes without saying. I dont' really have a problem with except the mid tier SEC teams get acclaim they probably don't deserve. The top tier SEC teams are legitimately among/are the best in the nation.


Eh...That can debated, because who is the SEC's mid tier? This year, their mid tier would be A&M, LSU, Georgia & Ole Miss? Maybe Florida? I think off of first impression, that would seem like a weak mid-tier until you'd look at some other conferences and be like "Well, maybe SEC is the strongest" lol...

I've felt for this year and about later half of last year that Pac12 is probably deeper than SEC, its just that SEC is more top heavy and Pac12 was ready to take over as the best conference. Unfortunately, they're gonna have to wait another year to prove that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*





Mr Mister getting his fat guy TD quota this year


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MSU's :yes celebrations.










The following week
http://instagram.com/p/g82QiPiDIw/

Heard student section might be next.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Good luck Sparty vs Ohio State. Hope you guys make the Rose Bowl. 

Sorry about the shitty quality but this was awesome. I was in the end zone it happened in. Place was going ape shit. I almost felt bad for the sCUm Quarterback.......almost. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV8QSUnmLUg


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Any Big games this weekend? I think Bama is playing a FCS team so the number one spot should still be in place after this weekend.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Baylor & Okie State...and maybe A&M/LSU..depends how you feel about that one


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wake/Duke on ESPN2 :mark:

Wake can play spoiler and help get Miami into the title game, or Duke will roll over us en route to the title game. Either way, should be fun.

Fuck, ACC Coastal has five teams that could get in the title game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Eh...That can debated, because who is the SEC's mid tier? This year, their mid tier would be A&M, LSU, Georgia & Ole Miss? Maybe Florida? I think off of first impression, that would seem like a weak mid-tier until you'd look at some other conferences and be like "Well, maybe SEC is the strongest" lol...
> 
> I've felt for this year and about later half of last year that Pac12 is probably deeper than SEC, its just that SEC is more top heavy and Pac12 was ready to take over as the best conference. Unfortunately, they're gonna have to wait another year to prove that.


You forgot insanely overrated South Carolina.

I'm not saying it's weak. I'm saying wins over those teams hold more weight just for the fact they're SEC. A&M and Mizzou are still playing with mostly guys that were recruited while in the Big 12, yet just for going to the SEC, wins over those two teams matter more now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Amazing to see how much this offense has improved from the beginning of the season. Cook has really impressed me. Didn't think he'd be the long term answer, but aside from only a game or two recently (Purdue and some of Nebraska) he's done his job and then some. And this team took advantage of their weak schedule for sure. Not one B1G game has been within 10 (assuming the score of this one holds). As I said at the beginning of the season, if this team wants to go places, their offense has to only be mediocre/average. Score more than 20 I like their odds. They're about to be 9-0 when doing so, 1-1 when scoring less than 20.

I'm a bit worried about OSU since spread offenses gives them the most problems, but hopefully at worst, an 11-2 record would give them BCS consideration (which is why I hope Baylor wins, both NIU/Fresno lose, and Minny beat Wisconsin).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Nevada beat SJSU :mark:
> 
> That gets a :mark:? :mcgee1 This season...


:side: That was supposed to be Nevada's first win over a team with a winning record since :kaep's last game, but now it looks like SJSU will finish 5-7 :mcgee1

Fales is a good QB for Sparty though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:lmao Florida

And I thought Texas was down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Pretty sure that was a High School team that just beat Florida.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Florida will never recover from this. All players in that state will choose FSU and Miami now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Why do you hate SCAR, MrMr?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I don't hate them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> Florida will never recover from this. All players in that state will choose FSU and Miami now.


*And those that don't will choose Louisville. I swear it seems like Louisville's roster is 75 percent Florida players. 

Maybe Florida will try to get Louisville's coach Charlie Strong now. Pretty sure he was loved in Florida. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCF > UF


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

You guys may be thinking Stax can't possibly tie in the Florida game to Nevada, but I say not so fast my friend. Before the OT Classic in 2010 between Nevada and Boise State, there was the one of the largest comebacks in college football history and what is widely considered the greatest game Nevada ever played (besides playing powerhouse Cal to a 0-0 draw in 1923). In the 1991 D-II semi-finals, Nevada was done at home to Weber State 42-7. Putting in the back up QB Chris Vargas(the greatest QB in Nevada history before :kaep), Nevada rallied to win 56-49 in driving snow. They lost the next week at GA Southern :jay

That concludes Nevada history hour with Stax


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

lel @ Arizona destroying Oregon


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A&M vs LSU was a disappointment. Hopefully Baylor vs. OSU will be a better game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I wasn't disappointed with LSU/A&M. lol aggies

That was an ass kicking.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Lmao at Florida!

Seriously though, Georgia Southern will be a force in FBS in a few years. A lot of High School recruits from Georgia, Florida, and Alabama will sign with the Eagles in years to come.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They dumped the CAA for Sun Belt, right? Might be moving up next year even.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

LMFAO.

Georgia Southern didn't even complete a single pass.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10011543/oregon-ducks-unhappy-prospect-rose-bowl-trip

LMFAO.

Good thing they nipped that in the bud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10011543/oregon-ducks-unhappy-prospect-rose-bowl-trip
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> Good thing they nipped that in the bud.


*Maybe they can still qualify for the Honey Boo Boo Bowl*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10011543/oregon-ducks-unhappy-prospect-rose-bowl-trip
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> Good thing they nipped that in the bud.


Tells you all you need to know about the coaches at Oregon. Shouldn't be a Pac12/B10 Player/Coach/Fan who looks down upon playing in the Rose Bowl, no matter how many appearances and wins, AND OREGON HAS ONLY PLAYED IN THE ROSE BOWL TWICE IN 50 YEARS!!!! smh...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Consolation prizes don't mean alot to some people Heatwave.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Poor Jameis. Wrongly accused imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They found his cum on her panties, bro.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm sure it was consensual until her slooty friend told her he was a man of such high stature. srs


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> They found his cum on her panties, bro.


That only proves he had sex with her. Whether or not it will be considered rape will probably come down to if she had injuries or not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



DarkStark said:


> *Consolation prizes don't mean alot to some people Heatwave.*


That's one heck of a consolation prize...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Awful game, but thank God we pulled it out in the end.

In other news, Tennessee will be sitting at home watching bowl season for the third straight year. :ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> That's one heck of a consolation prize...


*To some people it is. If your goal is a National Title and nothing else then it's a consolation prize. They had their shot and blew it. 


As for Jameis none of us know but let me ask you this. Is it rape if you can't see who you're fucking? Dude is fucking BLIND.... maybe he thought he was fucking his girlfriend. *


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Muschamp is why elite programs should never hire first time head coaches. What the hell was Foley thinking?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I guess Oregon should be happy with possibly going to the Rose Bowl now. :ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



PGSucks said:


> I guess Oregon should be happy with possibly going to the Rose Bowl now. :ti


*Pretty sure they are eliminated from the Rose Bowl. *


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Everything has fallen into place for Auburn to be national champs. They'll be 4th next week when they face Bama. If they win that game and then they beat a top ten Mizzou/SC team, they'll jump the undefeated Suckeyes and play FSU for the championship.

Urban Meyer and all Suckeyes fans best get their tissues ready. Gonna be lots of crying this year. Even if Auburn loses to Bama, the title game will still end up being FSU/Bama. Under no scenario do they get in the big game by being champs of the Big Can't Count Conference.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Froze my ass off yesterday to watch Iowa beat Michigan. Seven win season is a major improvement from last couple of seasons, hopefully Ferentz can keep the Hawkeyes going in the right direction. Now, if Iowa can beat the Cornholers next week, that will be cool. 

Not surprised that Oregon doesn't want to be in the Rose Bowl...they were pushing all year for a national title. This was supposed to be their year, and that ain't happening now. Of course, this clearly shows where college football is heading...that the bowl games are now all going to soon become irrelevant. Very few of them are meaningful now, with the playoff coming that will come to an end. 

Man, Baylor got bitchslapped last night. It's a three-team race, but now it looks like Florida State (provided they don't haul Winston off in handcuffs in the next couple of weeks) has the easiest path now to an unbeaten season. They have Florida and most likely Duke for the ACC title left. Alabama has Auburn and most likely Missouri for the SEC title game. Meanwhile, Ohio State is still on the outside looking in. They have a chance to still make it, but they almost need both FSU and 'Bama to lose.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> Everything has fallen into place for Auburn to be national champs. They'll be 4th next week when they face Bama. If they win that game and then they beat a top ten Mizzou/SC team, they'll jump the undefeated Suckeyes and play FSU for the championship.


:ti Saban gonna go in dry on them. No mercy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm not delusional. I know who Auburn is up against. That's not going to stop me from hoping though. I'm also not wrong about how the BCS works. IF Auburn wins out, they'll be in the NC game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I'm not delusional. I know who Auburn is up against. That's not going to stop me from hoping though. I'm also not wrong about how the BCS works. IF Auburn wins out, they'll be in the NC game.


The computers do seem to like Auburn. But I'm not sure that they jump an undefeated Ohio State team, even with a win over Bama.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Brickhouse said:


> Muschamp is why elite programs should never hire first time head coaches. What the hell was Foley thinking?


Right?

I can't think of a single first-time head coach that was successful at a major program off the top of my head.

Except for Chip Kelly. And Bob Stoops. And Tom Osborne. And Barry Switzer. And Lloyd Carr. And Mark Richt. And Vince Dooley. And Joe Paterno.

I'm partially trolling, but as a fan of a school that's currently experiencing unprecedented success under a first-time HC, I can attest that some of them are pretty damn good.

Unfortunately for Florida, Muschamp is not. :lmao


----------



## littleman1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Who Wins The Heisman*

who will win the Heisman


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BROCK HEKKING


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AJ McCaron, as he should...Sad it takes this long for him to finally get credit he deserves, but he deserves that trophy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> The computers do seem to like Auburn. But I'm not sure that they jump an undefeated Ohio State team, even with a win over Bama.


they might not have to jump OSU if the coaches and writers vote down FSU in case Winston gets suspended/charged. There is a good chance he gets charged and they are forced to start their 3rd string qb. So i could see them taking percationary steps if his fate is not set in stone by the time the final polls come out.

Bama or Auburn vs OSU might not be a good game but there is a chance it is. Bama or Auburn vs winston-less FSU would just be a beatdown for 60 minutes.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

IIRC, Ohio State is something like 0-10 against the SEC in bowl games. The only time they ever actually won one was a few years ago against Arkansas and that one got vacated, so they went back to having an O-fer.

lolSuckeyes. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I have no love for Ohio St either. They tried being like THE U with their self hype, but they didn't actually win National Titles like Miami did in their heyday.

Hoping Auburn wins somehow because BCS chaos is always nice.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> AJ McCaron, as he should...Sad it takes this long for him to finally get credit he deserves, but he deserves that trophy


No... just.. no.

Winston's the runaway winner if these charges aren't true. Otherwise, it should be between Johnny Football and Andre Williams of BC. Unfortunately JFF's poor game against LSU probably knocked him out (just or unjust that is).

McCarron could get an invite, but shouldn't break top 3.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NIU and Frenso State having amazing seasons. Should be interesting to see where they fit in if they finish undefeated. NIU leaped Fresno in the BCS this week, leaving Bulldogs fans scratching their heads. It's a shame that these two could go undefeated and still not get a big Bowl game. Fuck the BCS and good riddance.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I've heard a lot of talk this week about whether or not a 1 loss SEC Champ should go to the NC game over an undefeated OSU. Some were for it and some were against it. Most of the ones I saw, though, were for it.

If you wanna be the man, you gotta beat the man. Bama is the man. If Auburn not only beats them but also takes out Mizzou/SC, OSU is just going to have to learn how to suck it.






My entire argument will probably be rendered moot when Bama kicks our ass and wins the SEC.



One can still hope though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Auburn wouldn't even beat Mizzou imo. I'm not trying to be biased either but I just don't think Auburn has the defense to play Alabama, Mizzou or South Carolina for that matter. The only real good defensive team Auburn has played is LSU and we know who won that one. I guess we will find out on Saturday though. If they do beat Bama, then I will consider this post null and void.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> No... just.. no.
> 
> Winston's the runaway winner if these charges aren't true. Otherwise, it should be between Johnny Football and Andre Williams of BC. Unfortunately JFF's poor game against LSU probably knocked him out (just or unjust that is).
> 
> McCarron could get an invite, but shouldn't break top 3.



Why not? McCarron has constantly played well in every big game against the likes of A&M, LSU and others and he doesn't put his team in bad situations..Being the best player isnt always about padding stats. He could've thrown 300yds and 5TDs every game if he wanted.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Why not? McCarron has constantly played well in every big game against the likes of A&M, LSU and others and he doesn't put his team in bad situations..Being the best player isnt always about padding stats. He could've thrown 300yds and 5TDs every game if he wanted.


When the guy isn't even the best player on his own team, I don't really think he should be up for Heisman. He had 2 games against FCS teams to boost his rate stats, along with getting 3 games in a row against dregs like UK, UT, and Arkansas. LSU & A&M he did play good, but he played mediocre (by Heisman standards) against VT, Ole Miss and Miss. St.

Would definitely be the most unremarkable Heisman winner ever. Nothing McCarron does screams Heisman. Just game manager, game manager, game manager.

Stats aren't everything, but you can't just have middle of the road stats and win it just because you're on the most talentd team in the nation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Who in the Heisman race hasnt played inferior opponents? and if talent around McCaron is a detractor for him, then take Winston out of the race considering he took over a 11-1 team from last year...and while AJ did have a few subpar games, lets not act like he hasnt been the only one


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BruiserKC said:


> Froze my ass off yesterday to watch Iowa beat Michigan. Seven win season is a major improvement from last couple of seasons, hopefully Ferentz can keep the Hawkeyes going in the right direction. Now, if Iowa can beat the Cornholers next week, that will be cool.


I think I Only Want Anus wins today.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Derek Carr at Fresno has stats that look like this so far....

350-502, 3943 yards, 39 TDs, 4 INTs, 159.7 efficiency. That is in 10 games too. 

He should definitely be in the Heisman conversation. I saw Carr play live 2 years ago kid is the real deal. 

McCarron is far from a "game manager". He is worlds better than guys like Ken Dorsey and Craig Krenzel. Cmon now. If he has a big game against Auburn (and wins) and in the SEC title game he has a great shot. 

Winston will win if he can avoid the man or the jersey chaser. :kobe :kobe2 :kobe4 :kobe5 :kobe6 :kobe7 :kobe8 :kobe9 :kobe3


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

hahahahahaha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*lol that's funny. 


and Arkansas might beat LSU *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Anyone watching Fresno vs San Jose State? Both teams might have 40 at the half :mark:

Spartans win 62-52 :mark: Low scoring basketball game, what defense


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MSU has slept walked their lead into halftime. I expect the run game to pick it up in the 2nd half, but not an impressive half a week before the Championship game.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Michigan/Ohio State is pretty exciting. Three ejections, five touchdowns total, Funchess with a nice hurdle a while back. (Y)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If the Suckeyes lose to Michigan, I guess it makes the argument of whether or not a 1 loss SEC team will jump them a moot point.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Best part about playing Minny is their games go ridiculously fast. This game is about a quarter ahead of the other noon starts. Only 3 minutes left in the game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking Michigan. If they would have won, Mizzou would still have a chance at a national title appearance. Fuck my life 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hey now Sparty can take them down next week.

But that was a fun, fun game. Probably the most entertaining of the season.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If I was Michigan, I would fire my defensive coordinator. He ruined one of the most courageous performances I have ever seen from their QB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hoke asking the seniors if they wanted to go for 2 is great...


I will never forgive the refs for that bogus personal foul call on Frank Clark and that fumble review..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

These Bama WRs are dropping almost everything...wow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WHAT A FUCKING GAME

WHAT A FUCKING FINISH

AUBURN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Top 3 game I've EVER witnessed. Fucking beyond amazing.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

War Eagle! Holy shit!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

As crazy a finish I've ever seen


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry. I watched Georgia vs. Georgia Tech and the game went to double overtime.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Dumb decision to kick it, btw


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Holy shit. Auburn won. Their season has felt like a Disney movie these last few weeks. Wow. :mark:

Also, nice 2OT comeback win for UGA. What a rough season. At least it ends on a high note.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I just orgasmed all over.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

WAR FUCKING EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

poorly coached game by Saban in the final 5 minutes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Brandon Wimberly finished his college career today, he had a reception in every game he ever played at Nevada, 52 in a row I believe.

Here's where he stands with Nevada receivers over the last 20 years:
Wimberly: 261 receptions, 3,049 yards, 17 TD's 4 seasons
MARKO GOAT MITCHELL: 153 recs, 2,763 yards, 22 TD's 2.5 seasons
Alex HIGHEST NEVADA DRAFT PICK EVER Van ****: 227 recs, 3,100 yards, 26 TD's 2 seasons
NATE THE GREAT BURLESON: 248 receptions, 3,287 yards, 22 TD's 3 seasons
TREVOR GOAT RECEIVER ALL-TIME INSLEY: 298 recs(3rd all-time), 5,005 yards(#1 all-time), 35 TD's 4 seasons


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ault was a very good coach (Nevada) I know he is not there anymore but yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ohio State's reaction: http://instagram.com/p/hW-rtjI7o2/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Ault had an Air Wolf attack that led the nation in passing, and a pistol offense that led it in rushing, no one else has ever done that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MSU damn near guaranteed Rose Bowl berth now :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Hajduk1911 said:


> poorly coached game by Saban in the final 5 minutes


Just like in 2010..Wonder if Bama still makes it to a BCS game...SEC title game will be huge, and a ratings nightmare for the SEC


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Ohio State's reaction: http://instagram.com/p/hW-rtjI7o2/


:lmao @ those bunch of fucking morons up in Ohio who don't realize they will get passed by Auburn if the Tigers win next week.




In other news: FUCK YOU, NICK SABAN! AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I Hate Kickers!!!!!! I guess I'll have to hope for Michigan St to beat Ohio St, and Winston to get arrested so we'll have a rematch that the better team can win this time. Congrats Auburn, though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Here's a fun stat: Nick Saban has gone up against Auburn 12 times between LSU and Bama. In games where Auburn has less than 9 wins, he is 6-0. In games where Auburn has 9 or more wins, he is 0-6. What was that again about Saban owning Auburn? He has beaten up on our bad teams but we have beaten him every time we had a good team.

Here's another fun stat: Bama had been giving up only 91 yards a game on the ground. That's good enough for 4th in the nation. Tonight, Auburn racked up 296 yards rushing the ball. There is only one team in the nation who gives up more yards on the ground per game and that's New Mexico State at 307. Basically, Auburn treated Alabama's #4 rushing defense like they were the #124 rushing defense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Now UCLA guy is ejected..Punching has been a theme today


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Obese Turtle said:


> I Hate Kickers!!!!!! I guess I'll have to hope for Michigan St to beat Ohio St, and Winston to get arrested so we'll have a rematch that the better team can win this time. Congrats Auburn, though.


For the love of god no. Bama received a gift two years ago getting in. They don't get in again without even winning their conference. Enjoy the Orange bowl. Can't win the title every year.

And any SEC homer wanting to get a team in the title game should be rooting for Duke and Sparty. Absolutely 0 chance they jump two undefeateds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

How did they receive a gift?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> For the love of god no. Bama received a gift two years ago getting in. They don't get in again without even winning their conference. Enjoy the Orange bowl. Can't win the title every year.
> 
> And any SEC homer wanting to get a team in the title game should be rooting for Duke and Sparty. Absolutely 0 chance they jump two undefeateds.


Um, that's why I said I hope Michigan State wins & Winston goes to jail. Cuz that's the only way Duke beats FSU. And even if Ohio St wins, Auburn is still better than them. Clearly. But they won't jump them. Ohio State beat Wisconsin. Whoopdie fucking doo!! Auburn will have wins over #1 & #5 or #10 in back to back weeks. If Winston doesn't go to jail, Auburn/FSU is the way to go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The fact that they jumped Okie State even though they didn't win their division, let alone their conference.

Yes Ok. St lost to a mediocre Iowa State, but considering the circumstances (on the road only a day or two after a plane crash on the team) I'd say that's quite a gift.

And after how atrocious that NCG was, I doubt voters are willing to go rematch/same conference title game again.

EDIT: And no, Auburn lost to LSU. They didn't run the table. I can't believe this argument is happening. No way they jump OSU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Bama/LSU title game was better than last year's total mismatch.

Don't worry, Bama needs miracles to be in the title game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think Michigan State is now the most loved team in the country for any fan outside of Ohio.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Absolutely 0 chance they jump two undefeateds.


...said by the person who obviously does not understand how the BCS works.

I actually agree that the Suckeyes should get into the title game if they go undefeated. As shit as the Big Can't Count conference is, they are still an AQ conference and deserve for their champion to go if they finish undefeated. Winning your conference should mean something. I'm also of the mind that Okie State got screwed when Bama got their rematch against LSU. I don't give a fuck about who they lost to. Both were 1 loss teams and one won their conference.

The computers will be very heavily favoring Auburn if they win next week. There will be a lot of voters doing the same thing. Auburn would be strolling into this conversation with back to back wins over the #1 ranked and two time defending champs Bama and either a top 5 Mizzou team or a top 10 SC team. That would be better than anything OSU has accomplished all season. 

I see both sides of this argument. I really do. OSU should get in ahead of Auburn for being undefeated. Auburn should get in ahead of OSU because a 1 loss SEC champion with Auburn's resume has had a more impressive season. In the end, I think Auburn will get the nod. Because that's how the BCS works.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> The Bama/LSU title game was better than last year's total mismatch.
> 
> Don't worry, Bama needs miracles to be in the title game.


Both games were awful, no doubt. Be best off to leave those guys out of the title game.

EDIT: Clearly you don't understand how the BCS works. Computers is 1/3 of it. Voters are the 2/3. Those voters had OSU 200+ points above Auburn in both polls (one even had Clemson above Auburn). Auburn will get a bump, but if OSU were to take care of business against a top 10 MSU team, they would definitely be put in.

And I laugh at people who mock OSU's schedule while ignoring the Seminoles, considering it's just as, if not worse.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> The Bama/LSU title game was better than last year's total mismatch.
> 
> Don't worry, Bama needs miracles to be in the title game.


Considering the way Bama lost, may not need that many miracles. Just need a Mizzou loss tonight, OSU/Auburn losses next week and to be honest, none of those are out of the realm of happening imo


Also, Auburn's AD is already playing the politicking game

Dan Wolken ‏@DanWolken 19m

Auburn AD Jay Jacobs: "A 1-loss SEC team that wins in Atlanta can't get left out (of the BCS title game). It's impossible."


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> EDIT: Clearly you don't understand how the BCS works. Computers is 1/3 of it. Voters are the 2/3.


I didn't acknowledge the voters? Well, fuck me, that was stupid...



Tater said:


> The computers will be very heavily favoring Auburn if they win next week. *There will be a lot of voters doing the same thing.*


Oh. How about that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Can't wait till the playoff system goes into effect. The BCS system is outdated, and in the past five years, we've seen why the BCS system is outdated.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Go find me a time in history when a 1 loss team from a power conference was EVER above an undefeated team from another power conference to make it to the title game. I'll wait.

..


..

That's right, it doesn't exist. Many of the clamors for the SEC champion to be in the title game even if OSU wins next week are from deep south hick fans who believe the world revolves around the SEC. It doesn't. The voters won't put a 1 loss champion over an undefeated champion. Ever. As it should. Auburn lost their chance to crow when they lost to LSU. Don't think voters won't see that 1 next to Auburns loss column.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It's what have you done lately, and OSU's beaten only nobodies in an extremly weak B10.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

A win over a top 10 MSU would be enough for most of the voters to forget. And say they win by 10ish, those voters will take notice.

But after seeing this tweet, I WANT CHAOS:

Chris Solari @chrissolari
Follow
Brad Edwards on ESPN just said that MSU still has an outside chance at the BCS National Championship game with a win over OSU next Saturday.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Look, PP, I agree with you that OSU _should_ get into the title game. Auburn is my team, yeah, but I still think going undefeated and winning your conference should mean something. What I am trying to tell you is that I think both the computers and the voters will favor Auburn, even with their one loss, because their resume will be more impressive than OSU's.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

And I'm telling you you're wrong. If they were, then there'd be no sense in having the system.* If OSU and FSU do their jobs, there will be enough voters that have OSU 2 (or Auburn lower) where the computers don't come into play.

*Yes I know we're getting a playoff next year, that's not my point*.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fuck! Why couldn't the playoffs have started this year?!?! FSU/Bama & Auburn/Ohio State sounds awfully sexy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> And I'm telling you you're wrong. If they were, then there'd be no sense in having the system.* If OSU and FSU do their jobs, there will be enough voters that have OSU 2 (or Auburn lower) where the computers don't come into play.
> 
> *Yes I know we're getting a playoff next year, that's not my point*.


That's fine. You think I'm wrong and I think you're wrong. Whoever is right gets bragging rights.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nah this conversation will be irrelevant in a week when Sparty beats OSU :troll


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

As an Auburn fan, I hope you're right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

PP level of rage if Spartans win, Auburn loses (Mizzou loses tonight), and Bama is in the title game?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Obese Turtle said:


> Fuck! Why couldn't the playoffs have started this year?!?! FSU/Bama & Auburn/Ohio State sounds awfully sexy.


It does?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MrMister said:


> PP level of rage if Spartans win, Auburn loses (Mizzou loses tonight), and Bama is in the title game?


Higher than when WWF beat me in fantasy baseball because of streaming.

Its srs biznis man.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I would rage under any scenario that put Bama in the title game after not winning the SEC.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> And I laugh at people who mock OSU's schedule while ignoring the Seminoles, considering it's just as, if not worse.


First of all, the schedule is not worse. 

Second of all, FSU has blown every single opponent out. OSU had a close call vs. Wisconsin, had to scrape by Iowa, and was one three-yard play away from losing to a bad Michigan team. I mean, Jesus Christ, they conceded 600 yards today to a team that couldn't break 200 against Nebraska or Iowa!

Meyer is a sleazebag and should have plenty of bad karma coming to him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

act like this hasnt happened in the past multiple times...If it happens it happens


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

According to ESPN FSU had played No. 82 SOS before today. OSU was No. 86. Sagarin has OSU No. 67 and FSU No. 76 SOS.

And c'mon Johnny Football time for some last minute magic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FSU's SOS is about to drop due to Clemson and OSU's gonna drop due to Wisconsin...Have to believe at least for this upcoming week, Auburn jumps at least OSU...at least


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

/sad trombone.

Well, Pasadena on 1/1/14 doesn't sound too bad, eh?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mizzou's win all but knocks Bama out of the title chase, unless FSU and OSU both somehow lose.

FSU/OSU/SEC CG winner about the only options left.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Let's go Bruins, drub the Trojans :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Mizzou's win all but knocks Bama out of the title chase, unless FSU and OSU both somehow lose.
> 
> FSU/OSU/SEC CG winner about the only options left.


Even if Auburn does not get into the title game, I can still be happy that we knocked Bama out of contention.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> Even if Auburn does not get into the title game, I can still be happy that we knocked Bama out of contention.


Dude you have one of the greatest games EVER to hold over Bama forever and ever Amen.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

All these conversations bout Auburn jumping Ohio State should just end. The real question is whether Mizzou will jump the Buckeyes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Now now, AUburn will jump OSU this week, and then MizzoU will next week. It's someone new every week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> BCS guru Brad Edwards: If Auburn beats Missouri, they could move to No. 1 in the computers, ahead of FSU and Ohio State.



............


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If that's true then the computers are broken.*



MrMister said:


> Dude you have one of the greatest games EVER to hold over Bama forever and ever Amen.


*Yeah it's a game that when Tater tells his great grandchildren they are going to think he's full of shit until he shows them the game footage. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

You beat #1 then #3? I believe it...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*It'll be 1 and then 4 wouldn't it? Still I don't see them jumping Florida State... OSlolU? Absolutely :hayden3*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Well...Some actually have Mizzou being #3 believe it or not so I dont know..Either way, I find it hard to believe Auburn only moves up just 1 spot in 2 weeks if they do win the SEC title. Either way, BCS is going out with a bang


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

That one game made me feel bad about dismissing this season. Florida being terrible led me to not paying much attention to college football but goddamn am I glad I watched that game. Probably the best game I've watched since Texas/USC. Great day for games all around. Sad BC lost, even more sad that Andre Williams went down though. Was pulling for him as a heisman candidate.

CRUSH DAVIS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Well...Some actually have Mizzou being #3 believe it or not so I dont know..Either way, I find it hard to believe Auburn only moves up just 1 spot in 2 weeks if they do win the SEC title. Either way, BCS is going out with a bang


*I'm not even sure that Mizzou will be 4 let alone 3... I think it will be 

1. FSU
2. OSU
3. Auburn
4. Alabama
5. Mizzou


I guess what matters is the BCS standings.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mizzou being four or five really doesn't matter. They will jump Bama if they beat Auburn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

1. FSU
2. Auburn
3. OSU
4. MizzoU
5. Bama

:troll:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So, assuming MizzoU, Stanford, OSU, and FSU, all win their title games, the BCS bowls look like:
Title Game: FSU vs OSU
Orange Bowl replaces FSU with Bama
Rose Bowl replaces OSU with MSU???
Orange Bowl gets first at-large: Oregon
Sugar gets 2nd at large: Baylor
Fiesta forced to take NIU
Orange Bowl: Alabama vs Oregon
Sugar: Missouri vs Baylor
Fiesta: Oklahoma State vs Northern Illinois
Rose: Stanford vs Michigan State

Assuming the Orange Bowl picks Bama first, the Rose Bowl is looking at Clemson, Baylor, Oregon, can't take a 3rd SEC team, they have to take MSU, right?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If MSU is top 14 they're going to the Rose. The Rose is very traditional in wanting Pac/B1G matchup, and in the 100th one they'll surely want that matchup. Add into the fact that MSU fans would likely sell out within a day or two (and theoretically you could charge the prices double or triple and they wouldn't care), the Rose is hoping they stay top 14. Let's not forget the Rose took a 9-3 Illinois team in 07 even though they weren't all that good (for Rose Bowl standards).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It's either Bama or Michigan State, there are no other viable options, even if MSU wins it's MSU.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bama's likely to the Orange since it gets the first pick and would be quite dumb to pass on Bama.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

for bama to get into the title game wouldnt osu,fsu,aub all haved to lose?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Even then there's a chance the voters don't want an all SEC CG and they go with Okie St. (assuming they beat OU).

Highly unlikely FSU loses to Duke though. They'd probably win by 3 TDs with their backup QB in.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think MizzoU jumps Bama in that case.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> D4L's "Laffy Taffy" was the nation's most downloaded song the last time a BCS Championship Game was played without the SEC


:lmao


Oh, and Auburn got 2 first place votes in the coaches. Only 2 less than OSU....It begins...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So Florida is keeping Muschamp? Uhhh cool.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Pelini gets the dreaded "vote of confidence." Which means if they lose their bowl game he might be unemployed, lol. 

I'm interested how the Heisman vote is going to go now. Manziel's out, losing 4 games to top ranked teams doesn't fare well. McCarron had a shot if they beat Auburn, and with what is hanging over Winston's head, will the voters give him the Heisman?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Sounds like the year for a defensive player if you ask me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Northern Illinois has this QB...His numbers...just sayin...he's got a shot


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

No he doesn't :kobe

Jordan Lynch is the epitome of a running back playing quaterback, complete bastardization of the game that will get demolished by Oklahoma State in the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> No he doesn't :kobe
> 
> Jordan Lynch is the epitome of a running back playing quaterback,


Yes, because only prototypical QB's win Heisman Trophies..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It depends on the competition, playing in the SEC and doing that? Sure.

Playing nobodies? Nope.

I look at 2001 when Crouch won the Heisman with 23% of the vote as a comparison point.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

FSU still has to beat DUKE. 

:bosh2

inb4 OK ST vs MIZZOU NATIONAL TITLE

outb4 DRUG TEST


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> It depends on the competition, playing in the SEC and doing that? Sure.
> 
> Playing nobodies? Nope.
> 
> I look at 2001 when Crouch won the Heisman with 23% of the vote as a comparison point.


Crouch was far and away the MVP of 2001. We (Huskers) were 7-7 the next year....just sayin. 

I see what you are saying though.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If there is an Okie State/Missouri national title game this Husker fan quits football. 



BruiserKC said:


> Pelini gets the dreaded "vote of confidence." Which means if they lose their bowl game he might be unemployed, lol.


God I hope so! Not that I root for us to lose. Also I think Bo is a solid coach and can be really good I just don't think it's a good fit here and frankly I think we can do better. Sure his record is ok but he is 8-14 against ranked teams. That is just unacceptable. That combined with his attitude that he is untouchable and that we can't do better is stupid. If his buyout wasn't 7 MILLION he would have been fired Friday night. His antics are hurting recruiting. I know this for a fact from boosters. You haven't even won a conference title dude who the fuck do you think you are Knute Rockne? I'm catching hell from my Hawkeye friends but hey you guys earned it. I hope to catch a Huskers/Hawkeye game in Iowa City someday. Heard good things about the atmosphere/tailgating. 

Good win for you guys last week. You kicked our asses up front. Good game plan. Our O line was decimated my injuries and you guys just dominated in the trenches. Really like what you do on offense. Roll up your sleeves and pound the rock.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Where does Ogeron end up?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> It depends on the competition, playing in the SEC and doing that? Sure.
> 
> Playing nobodies? Nope.
> 
> I look at 2001 when Crouch won the Heisman with 23% of the vote as a comparison point.


Yeah.....sure...Let's act like Bridgewater wasnt in the Heisman convo before Louisville lost


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Even then, Lousivills is considered heads and shoulders to be in a better league than Northern Illinois. Colt Brennan had to shatter passing records to get invited, rushing records for QB's mean nothing when it's not done vs quality competition. Kaepernick had a better career than lynch, and never got invited. David Carr was lucky to get invited. Kellen Moore was never invited. Keenum didn't get invited. A Non-AQ QB has never finished higher than Brenan's 3rd since the BCS started. Lynch has no shot.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Heisman has to be Winston unless he gets arrested. If he does ugh fuck if I know. If Ohio State wins the B1G game maybe Braxton Miller? Tough year for the Heisman but it's for sure Winston if he isnt arrested. 



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Where does Ogeron end up?


Are you talking about 2001? Oregon was by far the 2nd best team in the country that year. We (Huskers) had no business in that national title game. I think Miami still would have beat you guys though. 

Joey H could have won the Heisman that year as well. I'm a Detroit Lions fan so I loved Joey. I'm shocked he was not a better pro. I still think Crouch deserved the Heisman though because I view it as an MVP type award and we were barely a top 25 team without Crouch. 

Crazy story....Crouch's backup (Jamaal Lord) threw 20 passes his Senior year of HS, lost 10 games the next two years and was recruited as a safety. Only switched to QB cuz Carl Crawford signed to play baseball after telling our coaches he wouldn't. Can't blame him obviously worked out haha. 

As an Oregon fan do you follow their baseball program. Love Horton (coach) and hope they make it to Omaha this year. I go to the CWS every year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

ED OGERON, The USC coach :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Orgeron*

Way to cause a misunderstanding, Stax.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Orgeron even more confusing!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If his name would have been Orgy Ron, he would have gotten the job.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So, why exactly do people think that Oklahoma State is a good team and in any way deserving of being _considered_ for the National Championship Game?

Their best wins are Texas Tech (wins over zero teams with a winning record), Oklahoma (wins over Notre Dame and Texas Tech), Baylor (wins over Oklahoma and Texas Tech) and Texas (wins over Oklahoma and Texas Tech; losses to BYU and Ole Miss), and they lost by 9 to fucking West Virginia.

That resume wouldn't even get you into a BCS bowl as an At-Large team most years, but apparently, they're _in the hunt_? Get the fuck out of here. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They've looked better since they changed QB's which ironically was after the WVU game. All 3(May be 4) of their wins over ranked opponents were blowouts, so I guess they could make a case..In a year where FSU/OSU are 1 & 2, it's hard to knock anyone else for weak schedules..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think a playoffs of FSU vs Bama, and OSU vs OSU, would be pretty fair right now honestly. Especially if it was set up like the NCAA tournament selection style, I could see Bama getting picked over an SEC champ easy.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I think a playoffs of FSU vs Bama, and OSU vs OSU, would be pretty fair right now honestly. Especially if it was set up like the NCAA tournament selection style, I could see Bama getting picked over an SEC champ easy.



In the 4 team playoff that's likely not going to happen unless Auburn would lose to Mizzou which would still leave Oklahoma State from the equation because it would bump Mizzou into the Top 4 and drop Auburn out of it. 

Current BCS Rankins + only playoff scenario:

1 FSU v 4 Alabama
2 Ohio State v 3 Auburn

Oklahoma State is too far back in the rankings for your scenario to happen.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> They've looked better since they changed QB's which ironically was after the WVU game. All 3(May be 4) of their wins over ranked opponents were blowouts, so I guess they could make a case..In a year where FSU/OSU are 1 & 2, it's hard to knock anyone else for weak schedules..


Honestly, even with two losses, I'd take Stanford's resume over Okie Lite's in a heartbeat.

Their resume kind of reminds me of when Cincinnati went undefeated a couple years ago in the Big East. Except they also have a 9-point loss to 4-8 West Virginia.

I have them ranked behind Florida State, Ohio State, Alabama, Missouri, Auburn, Stanford and South Carolina.

I'd have them behind more teams, but sadly, there just aren't that many actual good teams this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

^Exactly. In a 4/8/16/32 team playoff, no matter how many teams, the final 4 will be some semblance of Bama/FSU/OSU/ and either Auburn/Okie State, I call that game a push, no one else cracks it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wait we're talking shit about Ok St and not Ohio St? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ok

I don't see how anyone can be a Big 10 blowhard right now. The conference is the shittiest it's ever been. No Michigan, no buys. No one cares. NEXT


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MRMRM I CARE!

P4RB! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

inb4 Ohio St wins the national title, trolling me hard.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> ^Exactly. In a 4/8/16/32 team playoff, no matter how many teams, the final 4 will be some semblance of Bama/FSU/OSU/ and *either Auburn/Okie State*, I call that game a push, no one else cracks it.


If it's a 16- or 32-team playoff, I'd take the field over either.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> If it's a 16- or 32-team playoff, I'd take the field over either.


Ha I agree. It would come down to seedings n'shit. A school like Clemson or Louisville could get hot at the right time and squeeze their way into the final 4 only to get wiped off the floor.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It angers me that people on here are automatically assuming Auburn will beat Mizzou. Mizzou is a vastly underated team and would probably be the #2 team in the country if not for a fluky loss in double OT with our backup QB against South Carolina (Which Gamecock fans keep proclaiming themselves much better than Mizzou because of that win).


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> It angers me that people on here are automatically assuming Auburn will beat Mizzou. Mizzou is a vastly underated team and would probably be the #2 team in the country if not for a fluky loss in double OT with our backup QB against South Carolina (Which Gamecock fans keep proclaiming themselves much better than Mizzou because of that win).


I don't think anyone in here is assuming anything. I know I sure as hell am not. I am perfectly aware of how good Mizzou has been this year and the circumstances of their loss.

I also don't think anyone can be too "underrated" if they are ranked #5 in the country. It's only a 2 point line in favor of Auburn, so Vegas isn't underrating Mizzou either.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> It angers me that people on here are automatically assuming Auburn will beat Mizzou. Mizzou is a vastly underated team and would probably be the #2 team in the country if not for a fluky loss in double OT with our backup QB against South Carolina (Which Gamecock fans keep proclaiming themselves much better than Mizzou because of that win).


Mizzou should be ranked higher than Auburn, tbh. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Say what you will Mr, but OSU hasn't lost in two years :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They play in the Big 10 dude. I even posted that awhile back. Ohio St is on a long winning streak and no one even cares.

If they had beaten PERSA, maybe I'd give them more credit:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I miss Dan the Man


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

LOOK AT THIS PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://vine.co/v/hxFLHvulqOU


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*






Persa :mcgee1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Chris Peterson is leaving Boise State for Washington to replace Sark.

I don't think Boise misses a step, much like when Hawkins left for Colorado, I believe Peterson had his assistants in a line for a succession plan before he left.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Conversely, I think UW is better off now than they were a week ago. Sark is a good recruiter, but what Petersen did with that talent at Boise is nothing short of remarkable. Petersen >>>>>> Sark, and UW could potentially be a threat next year in the Pac-12 North, which I feel is quickly becoming the strongest single division in all of NCAA (yes even better than the SEC West) with Oregon, Stanford, Washington, Wazzu quickly improving under Leach (bowl eligible in year 2), and Oregon State always pulling 9 or 10 win seasons the year after they're counted out. Cal is bad, but it's a rebuilding project and I'll give them time for now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> the Pac-12 North, which I feel is quickly becoming the strongest single division in all of NCAA (yes even better than the SEC West)












That is all.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Even though I do think the SEC (the conference to which my team belongs, by the way) is overrated this year, I do find it amusing that people are seizing upon the opportunity to act like it means the SEC has been anything but dominant over the past seven years.

Since 2006, the SEC has played 25 games against other BCS conference opponents in which both teams finished with at least 10 wins.

The SEC's record in those clashes between the nation's best? 19-6.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm an Auburn guy. Which by default, makes me an SEC guy. What it doesn't make me is one of those braggart mother fuckers who shits on all other conferences. I have a load more respect for Oregon/Stanford and what they are doing out West than I do for say... the Big Can't Count conference that the Suckeyes play in.

That said... the reality is, the SEC *is* the dominant conference in college football. Any argument against that at this point in time is flat out retarded.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AIN'T NOBODY ABLE TO HANDLE ALL THAT SSSSSSS EEEEEE CEEEEEE SPEED PAWWLLLLL. PAWWWLLLL SLICED BREAD IS THE GREATEST THING SINCE THE CREATION OF THE SSSSSS EEEE CCEEEEE. PAAWWWLLLL NO ONE FROM ANY OTHER CONFERENCE WOULD GO THROUGH THE SSSSSS EEEEE CCEEEEE WITHOUT FOUR LOSSES. ROLL DAMN TIDE.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISTEN.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I still think Alabama should represent the SEC, recency of loss is irrelevant.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I still think Alabama should represent the SEC, recency of loss is irrelevant.


One of the worst travesties of the BCS was letting Bama back into the title game after not winning their conference.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Alabama is still the best team in the country to me, playoffs would prove it this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The top SEC teams are the best, but it has been an overrated conference overall the past two years. They're still better than everyone else, it's just the gap is closing (while other conferences aren't getting better how is this possible please get better everyone college football is not what it used to be i think i could go on forever with this run on sentence but i'm gonna stop now i think yeah i'm stopping now)

19-6 is pretty convincing really. They have over twice as many wins as losses.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WHAT MAKES DEM SSSSS EEEE CCEEEEE TEAMS SO GREAT IS ALL THAT TEAM SPEED MERREH JERREH. THEM BIG LUGS IN THE BIG CAN'T COUNT CONFERENCE COULDN'T CATCH THESE SSSSSS EEEEE CEEEEE SPEEDSTERS IF THEY HAD JETPACKS ATTACHED TO THEIR BACKS. HOW DARE YOU CLAIM THEM TO BE OVERRATED. THE TWO BEST TEAMS IN THE NCAA ARE IN THE STATE OF ALLLA BAMMA. URBAN MEYER WEARS NICK SABAN PAJAMAS TO BED. HE COULDN'T HANDLE THE RIGORS OF THE SSSSSS EEEEE CEEEEE SO HE HIKED UP NORT SO HE COULD TAKE ON LESS OF A CHALLENGE. IF OHIO STATE AND ALLLA BAMMA PLAYED TODAY OHIO STATE WOULD GIVE UP BEFORE THEY EVEN GOT OFF THE BUS BECAUSE THIS IS THE SSSSSS EEEEE CEEEE AND ROLL DAMN TIDE.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISTEN.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> Jerry Palm, formerly the publisher of CollegeBCS.com and now a writer for CBSSports.com, has compiled strength-of-schedule rankings for 16 seasons using the same formula the BCS included as a component in its standings from 1998-2003 (two-third opponents' records; one-third opponents' opponents' records). According to Palm's projected rankings after this weekend, Ohio State -- even with a game against 11-1 Michigan State factored in -- will finish with the 55th strongest slate. Florida State, which faces 10-2 Duke on Saturday, is projected to finish 59th. The only team ever to play in the BCS championship game with a lower SOS rating than this year's Florida State team was Oregon in '10, which finished 72nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well....It feels like the "If a tree falls in a forest, does it make a sound?" shtick. If a team goes undefeated in a conference most deem weak, is it National Championship appearance worthy?...Gonna be hard to prove in the BCS games that FSU/OSU where the wrong teams to get in, unless Bama or SEC champ & Oklahoma St dominates a respectable opponent in a bowl game. I wonder if that would lead to a split champ..possible


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Welp NIU, looks like every BCS conference will get 2 teams then, LOL UCF


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

wait...


but if NIU does lose, Brett McMurphy has stated that Baylor will likely head to Sugar vs SEC team and Oklahoma St would get UCF probably in the Fiesta


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCF isn't from an AQ, they have to finish in the top 14 first.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They already clinched their bid...AAC


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The AAC doesn't have a bid :side:

Do they?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Yep...Louisville's win clinched it for them..poor Bridgewater..Went from Heisman hopeful/BCS Title game darkhorse to Russel Athletic Bowl


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I've said it before and I will say it again.... going 3-9 last year was the best possible thing that could have happened to Auburn. It got rid of that bum Chizik and brought in the best offensive mind in college football today. He was only gone from Auburn for a year. More than half the team is guys he had helped recruit. The scenario was perfect for him to step in and make the program a success immediately.

Auburn gave Malzahn a raise and an extension today. If they are smart, they will continue throwing money at him because the continued tenure of Malzahn at Auburn is what's best for business.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Gave a guy an extension(with yearly pay increase) after one season because he said his dream job was Texas. Malzahn should write a book about how he pulled that off with no gun or mask


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

We'll see if he's still there in 2 months


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Texas is going to get Saban. I truly believe that.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Texas is going to get Saban. I truly believe that.


God I hope so.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Texas is going to get Saban. I truly believe that.


There's is word trickling out this morning that he's working on an extension, but if he does leave, he should've stopped recruiting a while back..Bama is LOADED and still getting guys..Depending on who the heir to that throne would be, they should write Saban a thank you letter


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Orange Bowl gets the first at-large pick due to Florida State (probably) going to the NC game. Do they have to take UCF? Since UCF is an AQ? Or does just SOMEONE have to take them? Most likely, the bowl who has to choose 3rd for at-large teams.

Anyways, here are my predictions:

National Championship: Florida State vs Missouri
Orange Bowl: Alabama vs Baylor
Rose Bowl: Michigan State vs Arizona State
Sugar Bowl: Ohio State vs Stanford
Fiesta Bowl: Oklahoma State vs UCF

Yes, I think even though OSU and Stanford will lose, I think they both can still get in a BCS Bowl. They will be ranked high enough in my opinion. Stanford will be CLOSE though. They would have Oregon and Clemson to deal with.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCF just has to be chosen..It can be any bowl but the Rosebowl due to Rosebowl's tie-ins..So they're like getting B12 Champ, SEC Champ or Bama


Stanford over Oregon? Interesting...I dont know if Stanford is a better draw depending on the site than Oregon but it'll be interesting if it does come down to them. It's possible Pac12/SEC champ game losers will likely not make it to a BCS game. Shame


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

UCF down 10-3 at half. Still in it of course, but if they lose, does their spot go to Louisville?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

No. UCF clinched the AAC last week. They have the BCS spot. They beat Louisville head to head earlier this year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Alabama is still the best team in the country to me, playoffs would prove it this year.


Best team? I think so.
Best resume/most deserving? Not presently.



TomahawkJock said:


> No. UCF clinched the AAC last week. They have the BCS spot. They beat Louisville head to head earlier this year.


They clinched the AAC the other night when Louisville beat Cincinnati in overtime. UCF has the head-to-head tiebreaker over Louisville. Only Cincinnati could have taken the BCS bid with a UCF loss today, but now they're out of it. UCF has already punched its ticket.

And give me...

*BCS National Championship Game*
Florida State (#1) vs. Ohio State (#2)

*Orange Bowl*
Alabama (At-Large) vs. Oregon (At-Large)

*Rose Bowl*
Michigan State (At-Large) vs. Stanford (Pac-12 Champion)

*Sugar Bowl*
Missouri (SEC Champion) vs. Clemson (At-Large)

*Fiesta Bowl*
Oklahoma State (Big XII Champion) vs. UCF (AAC Champion)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Do you think Texas will beat Baylor or Oregon will just get chosen for the Orange over Baylor?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I think Baylor beats Texas, and Oregon won't jump them.

This Bedlam game ending is pretty wild. Oklahoma driving hard :mark:

DAMN :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

BOOMER SOONER

HOOK EM HORNS NOW:mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Do you think Texas will beat Baylor or Oregon will just get chosen for the Orange over Baylor?


I actually had both Oklahoma State and Baylor losing today, but I forgot that Texas would then get the auto-bid.

So, maybe I'll just put Baylor in the auto-bid spot and leave it at that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, why exactly do people think that Oklahoma State is a good team and in any way deserving of being _considered_ for the National Championship Game?
> 
> Their best wins are Texas Tech (wins over zero teams with a winning record), Baylor (wins over Oklahoma and Texas Tech) and Texas (wins over Oklahoma and Texas Tech; losses to BYU and Ole Miss), and they lost by 9 to fucking West Virginia.
> 
> That resume wouldn't even get you into a BCS bowl as an At-Large team most years, but apparently, they're _in the hunt_? Get the fuck out of here. :lmao


:jordan2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

No one thought Ok St was good. Big 12 is the worst it's ever been.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

MIZ-ZOU!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Meanwhile, Baylor and its UNSTOPPABLE offense lead Texas 3-0 in the second quarter.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The scheduling for these games is kinda screwy. They put the ACC and Big Ten title games on at the same time. At least Missouri vs. Auburn doesn't have to compete with them. Meanwhile, the Mountain West championship game is on CBS (not CBS Sports) while the ACC and Big Ten title games are going on. 

Well, folks...Northern Illinois' shot at the BCS might just mean the end of the road for all the non-BCS schools now. The move to the championship playoff will mean that they will definitely make those schools irrelevant, not to mention the end of an era coming as more and more bowl games will become meaningless.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Most bowl games are meaningless anyway.*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Auburn's rushing offense is making Mizzou's D look like the JV squad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

THUGBURN THUGERS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If Josey is fucking hurt... White should have his ass ejected. Fucker.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:banderas these defenses.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So...

OSU vs FSU
Rose: MSU vs STanford/ASU
Fiesta: Baylor vs UCF
Sugar: Auburn vs Clemson
Orange: Alabama vs Oregon


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Game time!!!! Go Green!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Most bowl games are meaningless anyway.*


Partly because there are too many bowl games, and partly because with a system designed to have a national championship game it means most of the bowl games are meaningless. Eventually, IMHO, all the bowl games will fall under that category as the CFB playoff works its way up to 8, 16, possibly 24 or 32 teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They should go the same route as basketball. Have a 24 team playoff for the title. A 16 team NIT, and 2 8 team invitationals. That greases the wheels almost as well as the Bowl games now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



RetepAdam. said:


> :jordan2


Uhh...Maybe because at one point despite the loss, their resume looked just like FSU's & OSU. Not to mention, they obliterated Baylor and the WVU game was looked at differently later in the season because they changed QB's after that game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Keeping Jameis in to pad stats? Not cool


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Someone's got to win the Heisman :draper2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ohio State in trouble.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FSU / Auburn?!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nice job SPARTANS. Way to put the SEC back in the title game.:side:

No seriously great win Michigan St. I mean I guess lol ohio st could come back here, but it's gonna take an Auburn level miracle.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> So...
> 
> Auburn vs FSU
> Rose: MSU vs Stanford
> ...


fixed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bucks to the Orange bowl and Bama in the Sugar now....MSU vs Stanford in the Rose Bowl aka first to 6 points wins


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Victory for MSU!!!!!!!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Just seen new projections. OSU/Clemson in the Orange Bowl and Bama/Oklahoma in the Sugar...eww


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Bama can't go to the Sugar Bowl. Orange Bowl will have the pick before the Sugar Bowl since FSU is ranked #1, and Orange Bowl is an idiot not to pick Bama.

How much money did MSU lose by winning :hmm: They'd have gone to the Rose Bowl even if they lost, but now lose out on their cut of OSU's title game pull.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Bama can't go to the Sugar Bowl. Orange Bowl will have the pick before the Sugar Bowl since FSU is ranked #1, and Orange Bowl is an idiot not to pick Bama.
> 
> How much money did MSU lose by winning :hmm: They'd have gone to the Rose Bowl even if they lost, but now lose out on their cut of OSU's title game pull.


Bama cant go to the Orange Bowl because Sugar has to replace SEC Champ with SEC team just like Orange has to replace FSU with Clemson...Though I just saw Oklahoma isnt a lock. It will be between OU/Oregon...That's gonna be interesting


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Well Orange Bowl has the #2 and 3 at large picks then after Bama, so they'll take both Oregon and Ohio State.

They replace FSU and have first at-large pick after title game participants are replaced.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



How much money did MSU lose by winning :hmm: They'd have gone to the Rose Bowl even if they lost said:


> We don't give a shit!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Good thing there isnt a playoff this year because besides FSU/Auburn, you have Bama/MSU/Stanford/Baylor staring at 2 spots and 3 of the 4 are conference champs..That would be sticky


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

There should be a 24 team playoff like FCS

Me and my friend just layed this out:
Byes: FSU, Auburn, Baylor, Michigan St, Stanford, Alabama, Ohio St, Mizzou (1 through 8 seeds)
1st round, region 1: 16) LSU vs 17) Fresno St & 9) Oregon vs 24) Louisiana-Lafayette
1st round, Region 2: 15) Louisville vs 18) Arizona St & 10) Oklaholma St vs 23) Rice
1st round, Region 3: 14) UCF vs 19) Wisconsin & 11) Clemson vs 22) Bowling Green
1st round, Region 4: 13) Oklaholma vs 20) Northern Illinois & 12) South Carolina vs 21) Notre Dame

let's do this :mark: FUCK THE BOWLS

I made the rules all conference champs made it, and same conference can't meet until the quarter finals.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*






*gets down and boogies*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Good thing there isnt a playoff this year because besides FSU/Auburn, you have Bama/MSU/Stanford/Baylor staring at 2 spots and 3 of the 4 are conference champs..That would be sticky


I expect the 4 team playoff to be more controversial than the BCS.



Phillip J. Dick said:


> There should be a 24 team playoff like FCS
> 
> Me and my friend just layed this out:
> Byes: FSU, Auburn, Baylor, Michigan St, Stanford, Alabama, Ohio St, Mizzou (1 through 8 seeds)
> ...


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Orange Bowl has the first at-large pick due to Florida State being ranked #1 and I think they will choose Alabama. But if HeatWave is right, and they HAVE to choose Clemson, then they will go ahead and do that.

Sugar has the next pick and if Bama isn't picked then obviously, they will go down that route and take the Tide. But if the Orange Bowl chooses Bama, then most likely, Sugar would be getting Ohio State. 

Let's say Orange Bowl ended up choosing Bama, and they now have another at-large selection (due to Fiesta and Rose already being decided) I think the Orange would end up choosing Clemson here, setting up an Alabama vs Clemson Orange Bowl. If they had already taken Clemson and Sugar had taking Bama, Ohio State would go to the Orange Bowl.

Sugar would most likely get either Oregon or Oklahoma to play against Ohio State or Bama depending on they first got..


tl;dr version:

BCS National Championship: Florida State (BCS #1) vs Auburn (BCS #2)
Rose Bowl: Michigan State (BIG TEN) vs Stanford (PAC 12)
Fiesta Bowl: Baylor (BIG 12) vs UCF (Lowest AQ team)

Orange Bowl: Clemson (ACC #2) vs Ohio State (at-large) OR Alabama (at-large) vs Clemson (at-large)

Sugar Bowl: Alabama (SEC #2) vs Oregon/Oklahoma (at-large) OR Ohio State (at-large) vs Oregon/Oklahoma (at-large)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'd like to take this time to apologize to Perfect Poster. You were right and I concede it. Ohio State deserves to be in the NC game. They went undefeated and won the Big 10, so they've earned it. There is no shame in being a 1 loss SEC champion and getting a bid to the Sugar Bowl. Buckeyes/Noles should be a great game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

How does The Orange Bowl pass on Oregon vs Clemson? I don't see it Tomahawk. I also do not see Oklahoma anywhere in the BCS discussion.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The only reason I said Oklahoma is that starting next year, whenever the Sugar Bowl doesn't get a semi-final game, they will have the best Big 12 and Best SEC team available facing off against one another. They have the chance to potentially do that this year. If Orange Bowl does get Clemson vs Oregon, then that would leave the Sugar with Ohio State vs Alabama, which will probably garner more money. I don't know. Either way, the BCS Bowl games will be really good this year in my opinion.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

They don't have to take and ACC team though, which is why I thought Alabama goes to the Orange Bowl, and the Sugar Bowl gets cock blocked out of an SEC team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I'd like to take this time to apologize to Perfect Poster. You were right and I concede it. Ohio State deserves to be in the NC game. They went undefeated and won the Big 10, so they've earned it. There is no shame in being a 1 loss SEC champion and getting a bid to the Sugar Bowl. Buckeyes/Noles should be a great game.


PAWWWLLL THE ONLY WAY OHIO STATE SHOULD MAKE IT TO THE NATTY IS IF THEY BUY A TICKET! ALL THOSE BIG CANT COUNT CONFERENCE TEAMS ARE THE SAME AND COULDN'T GET PAST THOSE SSSSS EEEEE CEEEE DEFENSES. TREY MASON AND NICK MARSHALL SHOULD BE THE TOP TWO IN THE HEISMAN TROPHY PAAWWWLLLL. ALL THE 49 OTHER STATES SHOULD JUST CONCEDE THE TITLE TO THE STATE OF ALLY BAMMY EVERY YEAR BECAUSE THE WINNER OF THE ARRRNNNN BOWL WILL ALWAYS WIN THE NATTY. SSSSSS EEEEE CCEEEEEE SSSSSS EEEEEE CEEEEE! WAR FUCKIN EAGLEEEEE!

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISSEN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So, I was exhausted and fell asleep @ halftime of the OSU/MSU game. Fucking PUMPED to see that MSU won! :mark:

AUBURN/FSU :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I kind of went with Stacks 24 team tourney idea and simulated one on "WhatIfSports". Not the best simulator but I was just interested in seeing how it would play out :side:

The teams that got the byes were: Notre Dame, Alabama, Florida, Oregon, Kansas State, Stanford, Georgia and LSU.

Region 1: (16) Nebraska vs (17) UCLA, (9) Florida State vs (24) Arkansas State
Region 2: (13) South Carolina vs (20) Boise State, (12) Oregon State vs (21) Louisville
Region 3: (15) Northern Illinois vs (18) Michigan, (10)Oklahoma vs (23) Tulsa
Region 4: (14) Clemson vs (19) Wisconsin, (11) Texas A&M vs (22) Utah State

Nebraska beat UCLA, and then upset Notre Dame but were thrashed in the quarter finals by Florida State.
Boise State beat South Carolina, Oregon and Kansas State LOL but were then thrashed by the Seminoles as well. FSU won the upper half of the bracket.

The bottom half went as you would expect with Alabama winning it, defeating Florida in the semis, Florida actually beat Stanford to get there. 22 Utah State actually beat Manziel :lmao

Alabama vs Florida State, was won by the TIDE 37-0 :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> How does The Orange Bowl pass on Oregon vs Clemson? I don't see it Tomahawk. I also do not see Oklahoma anywhere in the BCS discussion.


Because the Buckeyes travel better & bring in more ratings than Oregom..Also with the new Sugar Bowl/B12 deal, the Sugar Bowl committee may try to appease B12 this year by taking Oklahoma. Would rather see Oregon/Bama but their new relationship with B12 plus close proximity so they know OU fans will travel may just win over Oregon being better team


New coaches poll Coaches Poll(via twitter): 1 #FSU 2 #Auburn 3 #Bama 4 #MichiganSt 5 #Baylor 6 #OhioSt 7 #Stanford 8 #SoCarolina 9 #Mizzou 10 #OU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Agreed with that top 10. I might drop the Buckeyes past Scar though...nah drop em past the Sooners.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Final AP Poll- from Yahoo Sports 
1. Florida St. (56)
2. Auburn (4)
3. Alabama
4. Michigan St.
5. Stanford
6. Baylor
7. Ohio St.
8. South Carolina
9. Missouri
10. Oregon

I'm interested in who the 4 reporters were that voted for Auburn to be number 1...seeing as how FSU got all 62 1st-place votes in the USA Today/Coaches Poll.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

SEC DA GOD CONFERENCE


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Keeping Jameis in to pad stats? Not cool


Jimbo doesn't do that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BruiserKC said:


> Final AP Poll- from Yahoo Sports
> 1. Florida St. (56)
> 2. Auburn (4)
> 3. Alabama
> ...


I mean, beating 2 top 5 teams back to back weeks and only moving up 2 spots does seem kinda quirky...

Anyways, some interesting match ups:

Confirmed: 
Duke/Texas A&M Chick-Fil-A bowl

Rumored:
USC/Fresno St Las Vegas Bowl
Louisville/Miami FL Russell Athletic Bowl
Oregon/Texas Alamo Bowl


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*poor Chick-Fil-A bowl getting Duke :lmao*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *poor Chick-Fil-A bowl getting Duke :lmao*


Believe it or not, they chose Duke over the Hurricanes...Miami fans gotta be feeling some kind of way


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*If you have a choice between Duke and any other team on the planet why would you choose Duke in football? Makes no sense.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Atlanta is Dookie land LC


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Isn't the Chick-Fil-A bowl in Florida?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Nope, it's in Atlanta..Duke football is gonna draw? That's interesting


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

The Chick-a-fila bowl is the PEACH Bowl LC


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Rumors are that the Orange Bowl will be Clemson-Ohio State, while the Sugar will be Bama-OKLAHOMA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*Ahhh okay. I'm thinking about the Outback Bowl in Tampa... :side: Carry on.*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Believe it or not, they chose Duke over the Hurricanes...Miami fans gotta be feeling some kind of way


Duke beat Miami this year.. so no.. we're straight. 

Bout to check all of the games now. Duke had a good year, not sure why they're getting hate. Sure the ACC is a two team - top heavy league, but that shouldn't take away from a perennial shitty team taking advantage. They did something they've never done in all of their history this year and for that I congratulate that team. 

Of course we gotta play TEDDY FROM THE HEART OF MIAMI BRIDGEWATER and L'Ville in the WHO GIVES A FUCK BOWL..

I still like to imagine what we'd have been like with him at the helm the last few years[and we were damn close at getting him before the Shannon firing]. Not that I have anything against Stephen Morris, he's the best that we've had in a while [not saying much] but he's really not a 'big game QB'.

Fresno State and USC is an intriguing game. Fresno's had a great year and had one little slip up.. USC fired Kiffin mid-season and hasn't looked back since. Marquis Lee [USC] and Davante Adams [Fresno] two amazingly explosive Wideouts. Fresno's Derek Carr as everyone knows has put up some crazy numbers, albeit in the Mountain West. Usually this would be a big game for Fresno, and to a dynasty like USC it's whatever... but USC is playing for their new coach to keep his job. Ed Orgeron is 6-1 since taking over but most think he's got no chance in coming back.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Never said Miami was better, but not every bowl matchup is decided by choosing the 2 best teams record wise. I just think it's saying something that they feel Duke/A&M would be more appealing..Says alot imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Oh man, Teddy and Duke together would be fucking NASTY. The stuff dreams are made of. As for Stephen, he just didn't look the same at all this season. I'm not really sure why, either. I know the ankle injury hampered him for a bit, and losing Dorsett obviously didn't help, but c'mon. Dude one one of the best QBs in the country last season (imo) but just looked off this year. His accuracy was all over the place. I'm fairly confident in saying that Stephen Morris of last season on this year's team leads Miami to a 1-loss season. Whatever though, I think Ryan Williams will be damn good next year. 

I <3 Golden


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Fresno has a chip on their shoulder from the last time they played USC
http://espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=253230030


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HeatWave said:


> Never said Miami was better, but not every bowl matchup is decided by choosing the 2 best teams record wise. I just think it's saying something that they feel Duke/A&M would be more appealing..Says alot imo


I think it's more appealing because I've actually seen Duke play this year a few times and they'll surprise a lot of people. For about 10 minutes I think they put the whole nation on notice in the ACC title game. Then everything went according to plan. 

I'm interested to see how Duke can handle Johnny Foozball in his last game. 

TAMU is giving up 30 a game and let RICE hang 31 on 'em...and has given up a lot in their last few games. But again, it's Johnny's last game and he's probably going to go out with a bang.

Oh and FUCK the committee for not inviting my FAU OWLS to a game... what... there wasn't a Strawberry Dutchmasters Bowl they couldn't be invited to?!



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Fresno has a chip on their shoulder from the last time they played USC
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=253230030


Little surprised that these two have only met twice in history. I would have thought they met a few more times than that at least.



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Whatever though, I think Ryan Williams will be damn good next year.


I'm pumped for the Ryan era too... Gray Crow should a lil' something in his few snaps as well. I think this'll be the first time ever that a Broward County QB will start for the Canes. It's always either been Dade County or outta' state. Gotta check that out though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Get your compass ready (or something). :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



> Congratulations to the ‪#‎Heisman‬ Finalists:
> Jordan Lynch
> Johnny Manziel
> Tre Mason
> ...


6!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Which probably means it'll be close because no one got a big majority of the vote


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I've been listening to the talking heads at ESPN all day and all I've heard is disrespect for Auburn. It's become clear to me that none of these mother fuckers have even been watching Auburn all season. I've been hearing about how Georgia, Bama and Mizzou only had a short amount of time to prepare for Auburn and that's why Auburn was able to run the ball against them; about how FSU has a whole month to prepare. Well, that's a two way street. Auburn has that same amount of time to prepare for FSU. I keep hearing about how bad Auburn's defense sucks and how FSU will score a bunch of points on them. Okay, so? I don't give a fuck how long anyone has to prepare against Auburn. They're not stopping the Malzahn offense. Then they keep harping on how Auburn is one dimensional. They say Auburn cannot pass the ball. This is clearly said by people who have not been watching Auburn. They can pass the ball just fine. Hello! Marshall went 9 for 11 in the game. Auburn's passing attack is very effective when they choose to throw the ball. They have two VERY good receivers in Ricardo Louis and Sammie Coates. Coates is 2nd in the nation in yards per reception. Auburn dares you to sell out on the run. You can't stop their run and if you load up in the box, we're throwing it deep. Auburn does not have to throw the ball. NO ONE stops them from running the ball. If Georgia, Bama and Mizzou can't stop them, who are 3 very good defenses, FSU sure as fuck is not going to stop them.

Look, I am not a cocky SEC fan who thinks his team will steamroll everyone. I know good and well how bad our defense is at times. Don't lie to yourself though. FSU will stop us no more than anyone else has lately. The NC game is going to be a shootout. 100+ will more than likely be scored. If we get beat, we get beat, but this is not the huge underdog matchup that people are making it out to be.

I actually think Stephen A. said it best, as shocking as that might be. Auburn is like Rocky Balboa. Apollo Creed kept beating the ever living shit out of Rocky but he just would NOT stay down. Yes, I know Apollo won the first fight, but the reference is a good one. FSU might look like huge favorites and Auburn might get punched in the mouth but make no mistake... that Auburn running attack will keep coming. If it's close in the 4th, FSU best watch their asses.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Which probably means it'll be close because no one got a big majority of the vote


2-6 or 1-6?


Still wish Bridgewater got an invite..Shame


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm leaning towards Coruch getting like 27% of the vote in 2001


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I've been listening to the talking heads at ESPN all day and all I've heard is disrespect for Auburn. It's become clear to me that none of these mother fuckers have even been watching Auburn all season. I've been hearing about how Georgia, Bama and Mizzou only had a short amount of time to prepare for Auburn and that's why Auburn was able to run the ball against them; about how FSU has a whole month to prepare. Well, that's a two way street. Auburn has that same amount of time to prepare for FSU. I keep hearing about how bad Auburn's defense sucks and how FSU will score a bunch of points on them. Okay, so? I don't give a fuck how long anyone has to prepare against Auburn. They're not stopping the Malzahn offense. Then they keep harping on how Auburn is one dimensional. They say Auburn cannot pass the ball. This is clearly said by people who have not been watching Auburn. They can pass the ball just fine. Hello! Marshall went 9 for 11 in the game. Auburn's passing attack is very effective when they choose to throw the ball. They have two VERY good receivers in Ricardo Louis and Sammie Coates. Coates is 2nd in the nation in yards per reception. Auburn dares you to sell out on the run. You can't stop their run and if you load up in the box, we're throwing it deep. Auburn does not have to throw the ball. NO ONE stops them from running the ball. If Georgia, Bama and Mizzou can't stop them, who are 3 very good defenses, FSU sure as fuck is not going to stop them.
> 
> Look, I am not a cocky SEC fan who thinks his team will steamroll everyone. I know good and well how bad our defense is at times. Don't lie to yourself though. FSU will stop us no more than anyone else has lately. The NC game is going to be a shootout. 100+ will more than likely be scored. If we get beat, we get beat, but this is not the huge underdog matchup that people are making it out to be.
> 
> I actually think Stephen A. said it best, as shocking as that might be. Auburn is like Rocky Balboa. Apollo Creed kept beating the ever living shit out of Rocky but he just would NOT stay down. Yes, I know Apollo won the first fight, but the reference is a good one. FSU might look like huge favorites and Auburn might get punched in the mouth but make no mistake... that Auburn running attack will keep coming. If it's close in the 4th, FSU best watch their asses.


I'm a Mizzou fan and I'll admit, you kicked our ass. I clearly underestimated Auburn's running game. Malzahn is clearly an offensive guru. No one can stop that offense. Tre Mason, Nick Marshall, Ricardo Louis, Sammie Coates, all of them are playmakers and agile as fuck. I'll say it again, you CANNOT stop Auburn. The play designs and blocking schemes are too good to be stopped in my opinion. Half the time, I had no fucking idea who had the ball for Auburn, nor did the camera man and by the time I did realize it, they had already gained at least 10 yards. 

Auburn deserves to be in the National Championship Game and they sure as hell deserve to be respected. Who cares if they have no fucking defense? It doesn't seem to matter because, I'll say it again, you CANNOT stop their offense. They can pass just fine as well. I'm rooting for them in the title game because they are just so fun to watch and honestly, if Florida State wins, I really won't remember it five years down the line. I'll remember the Auburn Tiger offense who destroyed defenses across the nation all season. It's truly amazing what that offense can do.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> I've been listening to the talking heads at ESPN all day and all I've heard is disrespect for Auburn. It's become clear to me that none of these mother fuckers have even been watching Auburn all season. I've been hearing about how Georgia, Bama and Mizzou only had a short amount of time to prepare for Auburn and that's why Auburn was able to run the ball against them; about how FSU has a whole month to prepare. Well, that's a two way street. Auburn has that same amount of time to prepare for FSU. I keep hearing about how bad Auburn's defense sucks and how FSU will score a bunch of points on them. Okay, so? I don't give a fuck how long anyone has to prepare against Auburn. They're not stopping the Malzahn offense. Then they keep harping on how Auburn is one dimensional. They say Auburn cannot pass the ball. This is clearly said by people who have not been watching Auburn. They can pass the ball just fine. Hello! Marshall went 9 for 11 in the game. Auburn's passing attack is very effective when they choose to throw the ball. They have two VERY good receivers in Ricardo Louis and Sammie Coates. Coates is 2nd in the nation in yards per reception. Auburn dares you to sell out on the run. You can't stop their run and if you load up in the box, we're throwing it deep. Auburn does not have to throw the ball. NO ONE stops them from running the ball. If Georgia, Bama and Mizzou can't stop them, who are 3 very good defenses, FSU sure as fuck is not going to stop them.


NAH PAWWLLLL HOW DARE THAT ESPN NETWORK TRY TO TALK DOWN THE MIGHTY SSSSS EEEEE CEEEEE. FAMEES JAMEES COULDN'T HOLD NICK MARSHALLS JOCK STRAP. AND DON'T FAHGETT ABOUT THAT SSSSS EEEE CEEEE SPEEED PAWWWLLLL. AUBURNS GOT THE BEST QUATABACK, RUNNINN BACK, RECEIVERS, OFFENSIVE LINE, DEFENSIVE LINE, LINEBACKERS, AND DEFENSIVE BACKS IN THE WHOLE SOUTH. WHICH ALSO MEANS THEY GOT THE BEST EVRRYTHIN IN THE WHOLE NATION! HOW DARE THE SEC SAY A BAD WORD ABOUT AN SEC TEAM. DON'T THEY UNDERSTAN THE PHRASE "7 NATIONAL CHAMPS"? THEM YANKS LIKE DESMOND HOWARD AND MARK MAY AND PRETTY BOYS LIKE THAT KIRK HERBESTREET DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW SSSSS EEEE CEEEE FOOTBALL WORKS LIKE YOU DO PAWWWWLLLL. THEY'LL ALL SEE ON JANUARY 6TH WHY THE SSSSS EEEEE CEEEE CAN'T BE TOUCHED BY ANY OTHER CONFERENCE. WAR FUCKING EAGLE.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISTEN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Are you pretending to be black? You racist fuck.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Hey PP, I wonder if you realize just how fucking retarded you look when you make posts like that. Say something intelligent and I will respond to it but you look like a goddamned fool when you post shit like that.

In response to TJ... thanks for the respect. I never discounted Mizzou going into the game and they made a damned good showing for themselves offensively. But like you said, there is just no stopping the Auburn offense this year. If FSU beats us, they're going to have to earn it.




Speaking of the Auburn offense... just so everyone knows, we are bringing back 10 of 11 starters for next year. The only person we are losing is our excellent fullback. The rest of the country has just been put on notice.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Are you pretending to be black? You racist fuck.


NAH PAWWWLLLL I'M NOT RACIST I'M JUST HERE TO TALK ABOUT GODS GIFT TO EARTH CONFERENCE KNOWN AS THE SSSSS EEEE CEEEE



Tater said:


> Hey PP, I wonder if you realize just how fucking retarded you look when you make posts like that. Say something intelligent and I will respond to it but you look like a goddamned fool when you post shit like that.


NAH PAWWWLLLL THERE'S NO NEED FOR LANGUAGE I'M JUST BRININ SOME SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY. I'M HERE TO TALK ABOUT SSSSSS EEEE CEEEE AN' THAT'S IT. LET'S TALK ABOUT THAT HEISMAN RACE PAWWWLLLL. TRE MASON BETTER GET IT OVER THAT DAD-GUM RAPIST JAMEES. IF FLADA STATE PLAYED IN THE SSSSS EEEEE CEEEE THEY WOULD BE LUCKY TO GET A BIRTH IN THE GATOR BOWL. JANUARY 6TH AUBURN GONNA SHUT THEM SEMINOLES DOWN AN' SHOW THEM WHAT SSSSS EEEE CEEEE FOOTBAWWWLL IS ALL ABOUT PAWWWLLLLLL. WAR EAGLE, PAWWWWLLLL. WAR FUCKIN EAGLE.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISSEN.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Do you really expect us to attempt reading that dumbass shit?

_Oh, hey, I know... I was wrong so I am going to post the most dumbass shit possible._

Your attempt at making SEC fans look like ignorant ******** has backfired. You are the only one who has come out of this looking fucking retarded.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> Do you really expect us to attempt reading that dumbass shit?
> 
> _Oh, hey, I know... I was wrong so I am going to post the most dumbass shit possible._
> 
> Your attempt at making SEC fans look like ignorant ******** has backfired. You are the only one who has come out of this looking fucking retarded.


NAH PAWWWLLL LIKE I SAID EARLIER NO NEED FOR THE LANGUAGE. I'M JUST A SOUTHERN GENTLEMEN HERE TO TALK SOME SSSSS EEEE CEEEE FOOTBAWWWLLL. WHY WOULD I WANNA BASH THE ONLY FANS THAT RECOGNIZE WHAT REAL FOOTBAWWWLL LOOKS LIKE? I'D HAVTA BE A DARN FOOL PAWWWLLL. IT'S A SHAME THE BCS IS ENDIN' BECAUSE AFTER WE WIN NUMBER 8 IN A ROW ON JANUARY 6TH I'D LOVE TO SEE THE SSSSS EEEEE CEEEE GET THAT FREE RIDE IN AGAIN AND DEFEND THEIR CROWN. A PLAYOFF DOES NO GOOD BECAUSE EVERY SSSSSS EEEEE CEEEEE GAME IS A PLAYOFF GAME PAWWWWLLLL. YOU THINK THE BIG CANT COUNT CONFERENCE OR THEM HIPPIES ON THE WEST COAST COULD HANDLE THE RIGORS OF AN SSSSS EEEE CEEEE SCHEDULE? BECAUSE I DON'T PAWWWWLLLL. WAR FUCKING EAGLE.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISSEN.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

:StephenA2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> :StephenA2


There has never been a more accurate use of Stephen A. Dumbasses just gonna dumbass, I guess.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

NAH PAWWWWLLL JUST LISSEN UP JUST BECAUSE I SAID THE SSSSS EEEE CEEEE IS THE BEST CONFERENCE IN THE LAND DOESN'T MEAN I'MMMA DUMASS. 7 NATIONAL TITLES INA ROW SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES. DID Y'SEE HOW THOSE SSSSS EEEEE CEEEE SPEEDSTERS LIT UP THE GEORGIA DOME ON SATURDAY? NEITHER OF THOSE TWO SCHOOLS IN THE BIG CANT COUNT CONFERENCE COULD EVEN REACH FORTY! IF THEY CAN'T SCORE FORTY IN THE BIG CAN'T COUNT CONFERENCE GAMES HOW DO THEY EXPECT TO HAN' WITH THOSE SSSSS EEEE CEEEEE DEFENSES? C'MON PAWWWWLLL, TELL ME. THEY COULDN'T LACE THE BOOTS OF THE GREATEST CONFERENCE EVER. WAR FUCKING EAGLE PAWWWWLLLLL.

I'MMMA HAN' UP AN' LISSEN.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Ahhh okay. I'm thinking about the Outback Bowl in Tampa... :side: Carry on.*


I get free tickets to that.

I was really hoping for a more interesting matchup. :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 
THIS JUST IN: Texas denies report that Mack Brown will step down as Longhorns coach. Board of Regents to meet Thursday. (via @schadjoe)

Oh boy. I really wasn't expecting this TBH. I really thought he was going to stay with how well Texas finished their season considering the start they had. I wonder who gets the Texas job. :side:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



JOY~!180 said:


> SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter
> THIS JUST IN: Texas denies report that Mack Brown will step down as Longhorns coach. Board of Regents to meet Thursday. (via @schadjoe)
> 
> Oh boy. I really wasn't expecting this TBH. I really thought he was going to stay with how well Texas finished their season considering the start they had. I wonder who gets the Texas job. :side:


Please please please let it be Saban. Get that mother fucker away from Bama. It's bad enough that the biggest asshole in all of college sports is also the best coach but at least let him go do his thing somewhere other than with my most hated rivals.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

New AD, new coach, how it always works. And if they don't replace them right away, they are always on the hot seat until they do.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

http://espn.go.com/college-football...zahn-auburn-tigers-wins-home-depot-coach-year

Malzahn wins the coach of the year award. As if there was any doubt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Actually, Cutcliffe should've gotten that award. He got hosed..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Saw some lady today with an OLD ASS CRUSTY DIRTY Warrick Dunn jersey on today.... Seminoles fans coming outta' the woodwork in Florida lately. I respect her more than the BRAND NEW FSU hat I seen some dude wearing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Based on the money Sumlin just stole with his new extension, Saban is REALLY about to get paid now...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AJ McCarron says that Sabin told him he's staying.

Well, Saban also said he wasn't going to Alabama in the first place.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

It's now being reported that Nick Saban has signed his ext with Bama and Mack Brown is staying at Texas


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If I'm Mack Brown, I wouldn't even bother to stay somewhere that I'm clearly not wanted. OK, they didn't win the national championship but they came very close to winning the Big 12 title and he managed to keep the team focused after the pre-conference season debacle. Not easy to do as if it seemed his job was on the line almost every week. It seemed like prior to games with Iowa State, Oklahoma, and Texas Tech that he was going to get fired supposedly. Apparently, Texas was hoping behind the scenes to pick up Saban or some big name coach until Saban said he's staying (for now) in 'Bama. 

I see the same shit here across the Missouri over in Cornholer country. Nebraska fans have been screaming for Pelini to be jettisoned since that recording leaked out earlier this season. After Iowa beat them, the calls started growing louder. In fact, our local fishwrap mentioned that Pelini's job could be in danger with a Husker loss. 

The funny thing is...supposedly their jobs are OK now, but if Texas and Nebraska lose their bowl games, the calls will start up again for their coaches to be canned immediately.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

So I guess it's NOW official.



> Mack Brown will resign as coach of Texas following the team's appearance in the Valero Alamo Bowl on Dec. 30, the school announced Saturday.


http://espn.go.com/dallas/college-f...8466/mack-brown-resigns-coach-texas-longhorns


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Mack's Make's sense. No one wants to be on the hot seat with a new AD around, and no new AD wants old hires around.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Wonder who Texas will go after for their next HC? Mark Dantonio would be a great fit (from Texas I believe?) and has the resume for it. Got to wonder if his health and age would be an issue though. Someone like James Franklin makes a lot of sense as would Al Golden. 



BruiserKC said:


> I see the same shit here across the Missouri over in Cornholer country. Nebraska fans have been screaming for Pelini to be jettisoned since that recording leaked out earlier this season. After Iowa beat them, the calls started growing louder. In fact, our local fishwrap mentioned that Pelini's job could be in danger with a Husker loss.


There is some irony in a Hawkeye calling a Husker a "cornholer" but I will play nice haha. 

I'd love for Bo to get fired. I don't see it happening even after we lose to Georgia in our bowl game. The $7 million price tag for his buy out is more than a first year AD wants to spend. Were stuck with him for at least two more years I bet. We COULD be pretty good the next two years but with Bo probably not. Probably another couple 8 win seasons. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Wonder who Texas will go after for their next HC? Mark Dantonio would be a great fit (from Texas I believe?) and has the resume for it. Got to wonder if his health and age would be an issue though. Someone like James Franklin makes a lot of sense as would Al Golden.


NO. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Seriously fuck that. I'm thinking guys like David Shaw, maybe Jimbo Fisher are more likely.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I don't see why Fisher would leave FSU. He is doing a great job in year 4 there. Maybe for more money I guess. I could see him flirting with Texas as leverage for a big fat extension. It's how the game is played. 

As for Shaw he is a Stanford alum and I doubt he'd leave. He seems like a long haul guy. 

As a Husker I want Dantonio to stay at Michigan State. Only makes the conference better. 

I see Texas going younger if they can't land a big name. Someone like James Franklin or Al Golden. Maybe Todd Graham from ASU. 

Texas should hire Bo Pelini though. :troll


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Les Miles jumps to Texas. Maybe Spurrier? Definately will be a middling SEC guy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I'm still holding out hope for Saban to go to Texas with that ultimate Russo swerve.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If Spurrier was like 5 years younger that would be a great fit (him in Austin) but he will be 69 (haha) in April. I don't see it. 

Les Miles is a good coach but a little overrated. He makes good money and is signed for like 5 more years and is already 60. I don't see him leaving either.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Lane Kiffin obviously. :troll


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

Pinkel has crossed my mind, he's done a good job building up Missouri.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Pinkel has crossed my mind, he's done a good job building up Missouri.


No no no. Don't you ever mention his name! Plus, recently Washington tried to snatch him away (OC there from 84-90) but he said no because he wants to win a NC with Missouri, the program he built.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

If Missouri wins a national title in football I will never watch football again.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> There is some irony in a Hawkeye calling a Husker a "cornholer" but I will play nice haha.
> 
> I'd love for Bo to get fired. I don't see it happening even after we lose to Georgia in our bowl game. The $7 million price tag for his buy out is more than a first year AD wants to spend. Were stuck with him for at least two more years I bet. We COULD be pretty good the next two years but with Bo probably not. Probably another couple 8 win seasons. Hope I'm wrong.


I couldn't resist to take a potshot at Nebraska...it's what I do. 

Right now, what happens in Lincoln will depend on how the bowl game turns out, and if enough boosters might decide they will pass the hat and send him on his way. He's safe for now, and will be safer if Nebraska wins their bowl game. I just find it funny that an 8-win season and a coach is in danger of getting fired.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



BruiserKC said:


> I couldn't resist to take a potshot at Nebraska...it's what I do.


Hey man.....no worries we are cool. 



BruiserKC said:


> Right now, what happens in Lincoln will depend on how the bowl game turns out, and if enough boosters might decide they will pass the hat and send him on his way. He's safe for now, and will be safer if Nebraska wins their bowl game. I just find it funny that an 8-win season and a coach is in danger of getting fired.


I know quite a few people in the know and they are playing it pretty close to the vest. A lot of boosters want him out but they don't wanna fork over the money. That and this recruiting class is pretty good and we have a pretty talented roster as far as underclassmen go. We should win the division next year but who the hell knows. Not if we turn it over 3-4 times a game and are one of the most penalized teams in the country. 

Well and no offense but 8 wins in Iowa City is a good season. Especially after how bad you guys were last season. We haven't had an 8 loss season since the 1950's. In places like Austin, LA, Norman, Columbus, Ann Arbor, Tallahassee, Miami, Gainsville, Tuscaloosa, Lincoln.....not so much. There are expectations if not for national titles at least conference titles. It is year 6 and we haven't won a conference title and we haven't been anywhere close to one since Callahan's recruits were gone. Last years big 10 title game was an embarrassment. Bo is 8-14 against ranked teams. It's more of a direction/image of the program thing more than a wins/losses thing. Bo is a good coach but he thinks he is a great coach and he is not a very good face of the program. He is what you'd call bad for business. :jpl


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I know quite a few people in the know and they are playing it pretty close to the vest. A lot of boosters want him out but they don't wanna fork over the money. That and this recruiting class is pretty good and we have a pretty talented roster as far as underclassmen go. We should win the division next year but who the hell knows. Not if we turn it over 3-4 times a game and are one of the most penalized teams in the country.
> 
> Well and no offense but 8 wins in Iowa City is a good season. Especially after how bad you guys were last season. We haven't had an 8 loss season since the 1950's. In places like Austin, LA, Norman, Columbus, Ann Arbor, Tallahassee, Miami, Gainsville, Tuscaloosa, Lincoln.....not so much. There are expectations if not for national titles at least conference titles. It is year 6 and we haven't won a conference title and we haven't been anywhere close to one since Callahan's recruits were gone. Last years big 10 title game was an embarrassment. *Bo is 8-14 against ranked teams. It's more of a direction/image of the program thing more than a wins/losses thing.* Bo is a good coach but he thinks he is a great coach and he is not a very good face of the program. He is what you'd call bad for business. :jpl


In Iowa City, if the Hawkeyes had gone 4-8 again this year, they would be passing the hat every day and twice on Sunday to find the money to send Ferentz packing. But, it has been a good season for Iowa and hopefully Ferentz can keep the momentum going into next year. He needs to open up the offense just a bit more, Rudock did that a little this season. Iowa usually won't get the athletes to run spread offenses but can win with the more traditional style of pro ball, not to mention Iowa has respectable performances against the SEC in bowl games. 

I highlighted the one sentence to point out that in reality, it is about wins and losses ultimately, not just image. Coaches very rarely change the way they do business, but how they are perceived changes depending on how they do. In Iowa City, when Ferentz wins 9-10 games, he's stoic, unyielding, consistent, a rock. When the Hawkeyes lose 8 games, many wonder if that SOB even has a pulse. He's seen as aloof and out of touch. Right now, Pelini is out of control because of the fact 8 wins in Lincoln is not acceptable. Most Husker fans would sing a different tune if Nebraska had won the Big Ten title this year and/or was playing for the national title. They'd say Pelini was fiery, passionate, and a strong figure. He's the same coach, but perception is different because of where the program is.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

http://www.nevadawolfpack.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/122013aaa.html :mcgee1


> RENO, Nev. – The University of Nevada football program has agreed to a one-game deal to play at Notre Dame in 2016, athletics director Doug Knuth announced today.
> ...
> Nevada was scheduled to play Cal in Berkeley in 2016. The schools have agreed to push that game to a later season.
> 
> The Wolf Pack will now open the season at home with Cal Poly coming to Mackay Stadium on Sept. 3, in a game previously scheduled for Sept. 10 that year. Nevada will also play host to UCLA on Sept. 17 and will be at Purdue on Sept. 24.


Why can't we schedule like a real team? Cal was a gimme.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

WOW, Washington State had an epic meltdown. They fumbled up 8 while trying to run the clock out, and Colorado State recovered. Colorado St drove down the field, scored the TD, and got the 2 Pt conversion on the Statue of Liberty play. With 33 seconds left, Colorado st kicked the ball off to Washington St, and Washington St fumbled the ball on the kickoff, giving Colorado St amazing field position. Colorado St then kicked the FG to win the game.

GOAT CHOKE/COMEBACK :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

YES, FUCK YOU MIKE LEACH. :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> WOW, Washington State had an epic meltdown. They fumbled up 8 while trying to run the clock out, and Colorado State recovered. Colorado St drove down the field, scored the TD, and got the 2 Pt conversion on the Statue of Liberty play. With 33 seconds left, Colorado st kicked the ball off to Washington St, and Washington St fumbled the ball on the kickoff, giving Colorado St amazing field position. Colorado St then kicked the FG to win the game.
> 
> GOAT CHOKE/COMEBACK :mark:





Dominick The Donkey said:


> YES, FUCK YOU MIKE LEACH. :lmao


Holy shit! I came in here just to post about that exact same thing!

I wasn't even watching the game. I just so happened to turn it on when Colorado State was kicking off with 3 minutes to go after making it an 8 point game. Everything after that... :mark:

THEY RAN THE STATUE OF LIBERTY FOR FUCKS SAKE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Not only that but the 2 pt conversion was called no good. EPIC make and overturn by the officials.

Then of all goddamned things, WSU fumbles it on the kickoff?!?!?!?!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao

What a fucking ending.

FUCK YEAH FOR BOWL SEASON!!!!


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Tater said:


> FUCK YEAH FOR BOWL SEASON!!!!


Unless you have money on them or are in a pool, almost every bowl is painfully boring. 

The NCAA chooses to scratch the backs of corporate sponsors and college presidents/trustees/donors who want a free holiday vacation with these glorified exhibition games rather than conduct a proper tournament, which makes them money hand over fist every year in basketball.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



Brickhouse said:


> Unless you have money on them or are in a pool, almost every bowl is painfully boring.
> 
> The NCAA chooses to scratch the backs of corporate sponsors and college presidents/trustees/donors who want a free holiday vacation with these glorified exhibition games rather than conduct a proper tournament, which makes them money hand over fist every year in basketball.


Thanks, Captain Buzzkill. 

I saw an exciting game. I :mark:ed. 

I understand your point but goddamn, don't be such a killjoy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

I wish there were less bowls. 35 is just way too many. Maybe I'm old school when a bowl game use to mean something. Maybe like 20-25.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

*lol bowl games :lmao

So who is in the Honey Boo Boo bowl this year?*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Wonder who Texas will go after for their next HC? Someone like James Franklin makes a lot of sense as would *Al Golden*.





MachoMadness1988 said:


> I see Texas going younger if they can't land a big name. Someone like James Franklin or *Al Golden*. Maybe Todd Graham from ASU.


DRUNK POSTS ARE BAD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 College Football Thread: of course it's NOLES v WAR EAGLE*

AL GOLDEN WILL NEVER LEAVE THE U


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Devin Gardner played 2nd half vs OSU on a broken foot..and with that, I will never diss the guy again..oh so close..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and for those in this thread that knocked Texas Tech....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Because Dennis Erickson is such a coaching genious.

Oh, Dennis was fired 2 years ago? Shows how relevant ASU is


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

So when is the Manute Bowl and whos playing in it?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Alabama vs Oklahoma?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

There's a Duke lacrosse joke involving Johnny Football here somewhere


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Duke on fire right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit at this Duke/A&M game.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I jinxed Duke. :troll


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that was a helluva Peach Bowl. If this was Johnny Football's last game at A&M, he went out like a fucking boss.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Heck of a game. I thought Duke would show up and give TAMU a fight but surely didn't think they'd be up enough to actually be in a position for that UBER choke job. Coach Sumlin must have lit a forest fire under his players at halftime. 

Josh Snead blocked a punt, had a rushing TD and a receiving TD for Duke. Solid.

Jamison Crowder also broke the ACC single season receptions record. After the game, hinted at returning to play for Duke next season instead of heading to the draft. Will be a little surprised if he actually does.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Because Dennis Erickson is such a coaching genious.
> 
> Oh, Dennis was fired 2 years ago? Shows how relevant ASU is


They were in the Pac12 title game. Go have a seat


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A 6-6 UCLA team was in the title game last year? Who cares.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The playoffs will be so welcome. I just can't care about bowl games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

4 team playoff, whoopee.

They should adopt a playoff field like FCS, and add a 16 team NIT, and 2 8 team tournaments, like college basketball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a start. It's amazing it even happened due to good ole boy syndrome ailing college football.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And a 4 team playoff ain't a good ole boy scheme? :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No. The bowls are. Good ole boys are resistant to change. This is a start in the right direction. It's definitely going to evolve from here once they see the ratings and $$$.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> A 6-6 UCLA team was in the title game last year? Who cares.


Now explain how both circumstances were the same..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The playoffs will be so welcome. I just can't care about bowl games.


You shut up and you care about the Rose Bowl right now! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I am into the Rose Bowl. Fuck all those other ones though.

lol Mich St come on not like this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Now explain how both circumstances were the same..


Just pointing out that making a conference championship game means jack shit as to the quality of your team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So both circumstances weren't the same, just like you knocking Arizona St's "relevance" has nothing to do with how good they were this year...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Helluva Rose Bowl this year. It definitely lived up to expectations.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

playoff system is a step in the right direction hopefully it evolves to 8 teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I actually think UCF is good, but lol @ Baylor's defense. WOAT

Big 12 defenses are fucking terrible in general though as we're all aware.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

AAC is about to tie the B12 for BCS wins...ouch


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good for UCF, big win for them but now everyone will say Baylor didn't give two shits about this game. It's like when Alabama got smacked around in that sugar bowl game a couple years ago. Probably was best for them, I think they ended up OK after.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

What a win for Michigan State, everyone was on Ohio State's jock until they beat them now this. Way to cap off a fantastic season Sparty!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What if I said I didn't like ASu because Kelly decommited from nevada? :jay


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Good for UCF, big win for them but now everyone will say Baylor didn't give two shits about this game. It's like when Alabama got smacked around in that sugar bowl game a couple years ago. Probably was best for them, I think they ended up OK after.


Who is going to say that? It's Baylor's first ever BCS appearance. If they didn't care about winning the Fiesta Bowl, then they have serious issues


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Great win for the spartans yesterday. As an MSU grad I have waited my whole life to see them play in the Rose Bowl. Also our center really like daniel bryan. Skip to about 40 seconds into the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6zbrPmyvxA#t=71


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baylor cared. They just got beat by a better team.

It's pretty crazy when UCF is the 2nd best Florida team and Baylor is the best/2nd best Texas team.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

MrMister said:


> It's pretty crazy when UCF is the 2nd best Florida team and Baylor is the best/2nd best Texas team.


This shit makes me :ti

How the fuck did that ever happen?! :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol I don't know but it's true. smh Texas and Florida

Look forward to the Tide spanking the Sooners tonight. If Texas can beat you, Bama will destroy you.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

This is not the same Bama that lost to Utah. Oklahoma best be prepared cause they about to get raped.

In other news... Auburn is being way underrated for the NC game. People are too busy sucking Winston cock to see what is really going on. If Bama can't stop Auburn, FSU sure as fuck is not going to. Yes, I know Auburn's defense sucks and probably won't stop FSU but the Noles ain't stopping Auburn either.

It should be quite the fun game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @DanWetzel MVP of the Rose Bowl: David Shaw's play sheet


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Fiesta Bowl and now this year's Rose Bowl, Shaw has basically laid an egg at the most crucial moments...Some NFL teams may not be as quick to pick up the phone and call him next time


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, I'm very worried about Golden leaving for greener pastures now. I think he'd take that Penn State job in a heartbeat, were it offered to him. It's his alma-mater and he played ball under Paterno. Hell, the reason he dresses like he does is because of Paterno.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Penn State is a step down, but if he played under Paterno...yeah, he might want to attempt to resurrect the program.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BAMA :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's what I'm doing too.

:lmao

Seeing the faces of the fans was the best. Fuck them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BIG GAME BOB IS BACK

Would :mark: if he kept the trolling going after this game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> That's what I'm doing too.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Seeing the faces of the fans was the best. Fuck them.


AP's reaction was priceless. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah...fuck Trevor Knight is gonna kill Texas next year. Glad we got one in this year. Another QB that Mack missed.


OVER RATED chants :mark: :lmao

:lmao this finish


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

lolAlabama #rolltide


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SQUIB TURNED INTO A TROLL ONSIDE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Jim Ross, Adrian Peterson and Toby Keith are all on the sideline for OU.... what an after party that should be.









^J.R. sent this out. Can't beat that seat.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If you don't troll hard you go home. Bob was the master troll tonight. Love it.

BOOMER SOONER BOOMER SOONER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok...

And THIS is why you have playoffs in football.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That was a 9.5/10 game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

There's been a bunch of really good Bowl games so far. The BCS is going out with a BANG.

I wonder what will happen in the first meeting between OSU and CLEMSON since the WOODY HAYES PUNCH HEARD ROUND OF THE WORLD of 1978. They haven't met since.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> BIG GAME BOB IS BACK


and he'll be gone again next year...


McCarron ends his career with 15 INTs..That is crazy...and extremely impressive 

Weird how B12's best team handled by UCF but Oklahoma comes out and stifles Bama


BCS underdogs 3-0 which bodes well for Clemson & Auburn. This could go down as the wackiest BSC Bowl run ever


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm still pissed off from the Outback Bowl, so I haven't watched any BCS games. Doesn't surprise me that Bama lost though. Also, UCF was consistently good in Conference USA so it doesn't surprise me that their success translated over to the former Big East. Coach O'Leary is a great coach and could have them a few years away from being a contender.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I still think Bama is better than Auburn and would go further in a large playoff format.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude Bama is overrated this year. Average team really.

Ok I'm trolling, but why do you think they're so good? #27 is their best offensive player. Can't remember his name.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Golden is meeting w/ Penn State. fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys see this?





With the JR voice over:





:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama fans are insane. 

Glad Clemson scored after Boyd was clearly in on a TD but the refs were blind.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Golden would be a great fit at Penn State. I will be surprised if they don't hire an alum (which Golden is) or someone who sees Penn State as their final job. 

They can have Bo Pelini. :curry2 

Gotta love the passion from SEC fans but calm the fuck down or drink less. Dumb cunt. I'd sue that bitch for assault. Sorry if I'm not allowed to use the C word in here with it not being rants.

I almost came to blows with some dude at a football game once. I was begging for his drunk ass to hit me so I could pound him but then he got kicked out. 

Meme below just because! :mark: 










So Horns fans...Charlie Strong? Your thoughts?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Remember when I said I can't care about the Bowl games? LOL @ me.

These games have been crazy awesome.:mark: Just think how great it'll be when these games actually matter. 

I know nothing about Charlie Strong, so I can't have an opinion.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Golden is meeting w/ Penn State. fpalm


Travonte Valentine has already decommitted. This is looking bad. Sports talk radio down here today was pretty much all about who will we get to replace him. There's a lot of talk that this is pretty much a done deal, but I'm holding off until something official comes out.

James Blake believes he'll stay, but what else is he going to say?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who notices her move at 1:16 on the guard railing? :lmao

The Jim Ross voice over killed me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> Travonte Valentine has already decommitted. This is looking bad. Sports talk radio down here today was pretty much all about who will we get to replace him. There's a lot of talk that this is pretty much a done deal, but I'm holding off until something official comes out.
> 
> James Blake believes he'll stay, but what else is he going to say?


Well, fuck. I don't see how there's a possibility for an upgrade here, either. I have no clue who would replace him, and I'm not even sure a guy like James Franklin would be interested in coming to Miami. These have been dark times in Miami, and losing Golden will only make them darker.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bring back Coker from UTSA?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So far I have heard BUTCH DAVIS and GREG SCHIANO as far as serious candidates. Wouldn't be surprised at all if COKER got a looksie. Donna Shalala has tried getting Schiano in the past. Rob Chudzinski, of course, too. He played and coached here. I thought the Browns showed more fight than usual this year. I would be on board with giving him the shot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CHUD :mark:

His plays in Carolina were GOAT. I can't imagine what he'd be able to do w/ DUKE.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah now that I'm thinking of this being a real possibility, I think he's my front runner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Same. Him having an extensive history in Miami is a big plus, too. This is all assuming Al leaves, tho. plz don't


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just gonna go ahead and call WTF on the "GoDaddy Bowl" being played 2nd to last of all the bowl games and on the same day as two NFL playoff games. WTF?!?!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Outsiders opinion about Miami football.....

IF Golden leaves Miami will be fine. Yes he is a good coach and has done well at Miami but it's Miami. It's one of the few programs in the country that sells it self and 4 and 5 star plays grow on trees in your region. Kind of like USC, Texas, FSU, Florida, etc. Miami needs leadership, structure and someone who can bring in the talent which it sounds like Golden has brought. The U has had 7 different head coaches the last 34 years. It's just what happens there. If they hire someone like Rob Chudzinski or Greg Schiano they will be fine. 

It would not shock me at all if Miami flirted with Bo Pelini again (IF they lose Golden) like Miami did last time they were looking for a coach. I'm rooting for that so we can just hire Scott Frost (Oregon OC and Nebraska alum) so we can have our head coach set for the next 20 years. IF IF IF Bo turns things around here the next year or two and like makes a Rose Bowl or something he will just leave for a different job anyway. 

I'd stay away from Coker and Butch Davis. With Coker being (what like mid 60's) older and at UTSA as their first ever coach I bet he'd stay where he is at. Also with Butch Davis he did a great job there but wasn't there some rule breaking that went on when he was there? I know there was at UNC. He is a good coach though. 

Bobby Petrino would be a great hire but you'd have to worry about him leaving for another job in a few years like he always does haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

re: Godaddy Bowl: I'd say it's buried. I didn't even know it existed. Just throw a worthless bowl out there against the NFL playoffs.


Also looks like Charlie Strong will indeed be HC of the Texas Longhorns. Bring us back STRONG.:mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

WAR EAGLE vs NOLES. 

Who ya got?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It's almost time! :mark: 

WAR FUCKING EAGLE!!!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like to see the SEC's streak snapped, but I also hate FSU...:hmm:

WAR EAGLE :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This game is terrible. I knew they should've had Ohio St in this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> This game is terrible. I knew they should've had Ohio St Michigan St in this game.


Fixed* :side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Why is this on ESPN?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

14-3! BOOM! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cuz ESPN are greedy cunts. Anyways, AUBURN! :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mayhew I'd greatly appreciate you sending an interview to Mahlzahn after the game. kthxbi.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jameis playing like a freshman on the big stages. Not good. Game over with an Auburn TD.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoooooleeeeee shit Auburn is lighting them UP! 21-3 Tigers! :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Jameis playing like a freshman on the big stages. Not good. Game over with an Auburn TD.


NOT SO FAST YOUNG MAN


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The game most certainly is not over but I will take a 21-10 lead at the half any day of the week. FSU hasn't been in any late game fights this season. Auburn has been in many. They are battle tested, whereas FSU is not. If it comes down to a late game situation, I feel confident in Auburn's ability to get it done.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't see Miami coming back from this. Especially if Auburn put another TD or even a field goal on the board.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> NOT SO FAST YOUNG MAN


Team leading at half in the championship game is 14-0. I'd like my odds on that if I was Auburn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Evolution said:


> I can't see* Miami* coming back from this. Especially if Auburn put another TD or even a field goal on the board.


I wish. :cena4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I love seeing that fuckboy Jameis shit the bed. :lenny

The fuck is Auburn doing on these returns?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Goddamn this game is making me nervous. We're having to rely on our D and that is a scary proposition. They've been playing great so far but geez the offense needs to put up some more points.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FSU comeback. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I can't see *Miami* coming back from this. Especially if Auburn put another TD or even a field goal on the board.


:kobe11

Don't have a dog in this fight at all. Just like to see a close one down to the wire.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tater said:


> Goddamn this game is making me nervous. We're having to rely on our D and that is a scary proposition. They've been playing great so far but geez the offense needs to put up some more points.


Now you know how KC Chief fans feel :side:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit that return.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...WOW.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Karma


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:allen1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FSU RETURN :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow Florida St. :faint: wasn't expecting that. Momentum has truly shifted.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WHOA


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That may have sealed Auburn's fate. Either that or the last drive not resulting in a touchdown.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Auburn should make sure this is the last drive of regulation. I'm giving Winston no time at all. Either they win or go to OT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This game is amazing.

What a fucking run.

On a 2nd look, terrible attempt at a tackle.

Still :mark: this game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fucking game :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What a run. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy cow. Good bit of time for Jameis, though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit, just back and forth. Watch Florida St. win it at the end. :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice damn run there for him... War Eagle!!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

awful lot of time left


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God. And Auburn got away with a horse collar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FSU better have this. Kill the boy and become the MAN, Jameis.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This one rivals Texas/USC. What a game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AWESOME. :mark:



some guy just lost 50000 dollars right there too. :side:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great throw and catch right there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The BCS went out with a fucking bang, man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

auburn crazy play coming.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn what a game.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, congrats to Florida State. Not many teams would have the strength to bounce back from losing 30-0 to Wake Forest in 2006.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The king is dead! The king is dead!

I see my reverse jinx worked :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugh, hate seeing FSU win, but at least the SEC isn't going out on top.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

IT'S NOBODY BUT GOD

FAMOUS JAMEIS :jose :jose :jose


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got dammit Brandon dat rep :HHH


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Got dammit Brandon dat rep :HHH


It seemed relevant. :rose1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Auburn outgained FSU by almost 100 yards. Mason ran for 195. This one is gonna sting for a LONG time


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Must say it was a great season and the best team won. FSU already on repeat alert as well. Guarantee they kickoff the season with Gameday since they got Oklahoma State at Jerryworld next year.

Only 250 odd days away from next season :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Manziel and Tebow together? :rodgers


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*sigh*

Well, fuck.

All in all, this was an amazing season by Auburn. They gave a very respectable showing in a game they were never supposed to be in and were supposed to get blown out in once they got there. There is no shame in this loss. They played a great game and lost to a better team. Congrats to FSU. They earned it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

This dude Jernigan looked like he was about to fall out towards the end of the game but suddenly for the post game he went full BRUH MAN and caught the holy ghost.










I'm happy for the local boys on FSU, and for FLORIDA being put back on the map, but how the hell did TRAVIS not make lil bro' KELVIN go to MIAMI? :no: 

oUr time next year :mark:

Also the missed facemask on Winston and the no call on the horse collar were appalling. FUCK BIG TEN REFS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Doubt it.


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

Its only fitting that the BCS started with us and ended with us. Not to mention we ended the SECs dominance. Hopefully we are back to being a full time elite program. It would be nice to break our own record of 14 straight top 3 finishes. Anyways, I'm proud of my boys and I'm going to savior this National championship


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Watch out for my homie's lil bro straight outta DELRAY BEACH next season for the 'Noles.. KEITH BRYANT... he should be a force on that DLine.










Big bro' in the back with the chain on.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, congrats to Florida State. Not many teams would have the strength to bounce back from losing 30-0 to Wake Forest in 2006.


Wake was good that year though. Wasn't that the season they won the ACC?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Isn't like all of Auburn's offensive playmakers juniors?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tater said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Well, fuck.
> 
> All in all, this was an amazing season by Auburn. They gave a very respectable showing in a game they were never supposed to be in and were supposed to get blown out in once they got there. There is no shame in this loss. They played a great game and lost to a better team. Congrats to FSU. They earned it.


Nothing to hang your head about as an Auburn fan. Amazing season. Mahlzan is incredible and you guys should be damn good again next year. Love watching Mason. Played his ass off last night.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Penn State has offered James Franklin their Head Coaching job. PLZ TAKE IT SO MIAMI KEEPS GOLDEN. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Golden himself already came out and said that he was staying. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh. :lelbron

I obviously wasn't op to date on the news. :$


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tre Mason is heading prob..shame because he had a shot next year for the Hesiman, but good for him


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Tre Mason is heading prob..shame because he had a shot next year for the Hesiman, but good for him


Ah well. I was hoping he would be back but kinda figured he wouldn't be. If there is one position I never worry about at Auburn, it's running back. We've never had a problem recruiting that position and after the kind of numbers that were put up this season under Malzahn's offense, there will be plenty of top notch running backs ready to sign up to play in his system. We had an offensive linemen declare too and lost our senior FB but the other 8 starters including Nick Marshall will be back. The offense could be even more potent next year now that Marshall has a year under his belt and a full offseason to improve on that. Let us not forget, he did what he did this past season without spring ball, as he did not arrive until the summer. Our top 3 recievers, Coates, Louis and Bray will all be back too. An improved passing attack could make this offense truly devastating. 

I have very high hopes for next season. I just hope they can improve the D a little bit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bama's Doug Nussmeir is the new Michigan OC. Kiffin interviewed at Bama today. Supposedly Saban has not liked the direction Bama's offense has been going in. Wanted a little bit more tempo to their game. That marriage is going to be interesting next year, but Sims will be a senior so Bama may still be a 10 win team next year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perryman/Feliciano are staying for their senior years alongside Golden. :banderas


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Jernigan is going pro. 

one of my all-time favorite Noles. I remember going to a game when FSU played Virginia and Jernigan's helmet was ripped off by a lineman. The play continued and a RB from Virginia ran the ball in Timmy's gap, lowered the crown of his helmet, and met head on with Jernigan. High impact to a helmetless defender, but the RB went backwards and Jernigan fell to the ground after laying the wood. Jernigan got up, grabbed his helmet with his left hand, and as the crowd cheered his efforts, he started giving the tomahawk chop.

CROWD WENT NUTS. IT WAS AWESOME.

R.I.P Timmy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Isn't he a consensus 1st-round pick? He'd be silly not to declare for the draft. Hopefully the Panthers stay away from him, though - they learned their lesson about FSU D-linemen after Everette Brown busted. :argh:

*Edit:* Lane Kiffin is Alabama's new OC? Dude needs to learn under a guy like Saban, so I think this is a great fit for him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep. He's a consensus 1st. I haven't kept up with much surrounding the draft and where everyone ranks at their respective positions. If he isn't a 1st, IDK what defensive lineman is. I wouldn't call Jernigan a Suh type, because he's not as physically gifted, but he dominates games in large part due to how relentless he is. He really dominated Auburn's OLINE and was the only one doing so on the FSU defensive line until he gassed out the last 6 or 7 minutes of the 4th. I read something like even though Auburn rushed for 190 yards, that is still only 40% of what they rush for on average (don't quote me on these numbers, but not trying to mislead anyone).

Ah, yes. Good ole Everrette Brown. I'm wondering how Bjoern Werner is fairing in Jacksonville with the Jags.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Would love him in New England as the guy to succeed Vince Wilfork.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Kelvin Benjamin has declared, too. Rashad Green staying at school.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kiffin & Saban is gonna reek havoc in recruiting..Like Bama needed help..smh


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Well, shit.

Hopefully David Williams can get lightning to strike twice and find someone to build on what Franklin accomplished in only three years.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Franklin should be a good hire for Penn State. I hope he stays there long term. 

Ameer Abdullah back for his Senior year at Nebraska thank God. He had 1922 yards from scrimmage behind a banged up O line. If healthy he will shatter the school rushing record next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What the fuck, man. I was just starting to like Michigan State, too. Such scum.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He's a 2015 commit. Don't know if he makes it on campus now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So, Jeremy Pruitt left FSU to join Georgia in the same role as DC.

He won two titles as a secondary coach with Bama, won with FSU as DC...

Congrats 2014 Georgia Bulldogs.



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> What the fuck, man. I was just starting to like Michigan State, too. Such scum.


Apparently he took a cheap shot in the handshake line on an opposing player that stripped him of the ball in the waning seconds of a championship game 

http://www.usatodayhss.com/detroit/...l-suspended-for-postgame-punch--2013311270133

It's not looking good for this kid. He's very lucky he didn't break that guard's neck on that slam or anything. If this was any of us we'd probably be doomed.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

what a clown. sounds like someone michigan state doesn't need


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Recruiting thoughts?

Brad Kaaya's, coming to Miami, mom was Felisha in Friday.






Also everyone says he's very good so that's great. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CANES have the 12th ranked class according to Rivals, and the 10th ranked according to ESPN. :banderas

BACK ON THE UPSWING


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the Noles' class. Ermon Lane committing was the worst kept secret in this process. As soon as Cook flipped, Lane was a lock. The average OL they brought in is 6'5''. Monster OL class plus Lane, Harrison, and Rudolph at WR? I love it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Malik McDowell situation is a sight to behold..Bet his momma is still whipping him :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> CANES have the 12th ranked class according to Rivals, and the 10th ranked according to ESPN. :banderas
> 
> BACK ON THE UPSWING



We still were suppose to be Top 3 and Al Golden just testing the water really screwed us of getting a few guys. Namely, Travonte Valentine, Miami boy, who was all ready to go and then THAT weekend withdrew his commitment. That, and Golden's commitment to Onofrio [no D]. 

I'm pleased with the talent level coming in but all in all, we got played once again. We only got TWO top 30 players from the state of Florida. And they're both on the offensive side of the ball. No body wants to play under Onofrio. Big mouth Sapp didn't help much but he wasn't lying when he called the staff out last week. We got 3 lower end Top 60 DE's and a LB and interior DLman in the lower end of the top 100. 

If you're Miami or any other Florida team, and you can't win in your state on the recruitment tip, you're just not going to win Nat'l Titles.

Bring it on, though, I hope my foot's in my mouth on this one.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Bray Wyatt said:


> Love the Noles' class. Ermon Lane committing was the worst kept secret in this process. As soon as Cook flipped, Lane was a lock. The average OL they brought in is 6'5''. Monster OL class plus Lane, Harrison, and Rudolph at WR? I love it.


The rich get richer in FSU's case. Completely pillaged the state and got I think 5 top 20 Florida players. That's how you build a dynasty. They already had talent on the low from last year as well. ACC is going to be weak again, they'll have another great chance at getting in the big game.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Malik McDowell situation is a sight to behold..Bet his momma is still whipping him :lmao


lol reminds me of Matthew Thomas' recruitment last year. Hopefully Mama McDowell wins out here!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So does OSU fans


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> We still were suppose to be Top 3 and Al Golden just testing the water really screwed us of getting a few guys. Namely, Travonte Valentine, Miami boy, who was all ready to go and then THAT weekend withdrew his commitment. That, and Golden's commitment to Onofrio [no D].
> 
> I'm pleased with the talent level coming in but all in all, we got played once again. We only got TWO top 30 players from the state of Florida. And they're both on the offensive side of the ball. No body wants to play under Onofrio. Big mouth Sapp didn't help much but he wasn't lying when he called the staff out last week. We got 3 lower end Top 60 DE's and a LB and interior DLman in the lower end of the top 100.
> 
> ...


Well fuck man, I was excited until I saw this. The 10th/12th ranked class is nothing to scoff at, regardless.

As for the defense, yeah...It's been horrible for years. If it's horrid again this season, surely Golden and James will make a change when it comes to D'onfrio. It's indeed a bit puzzling as to why he still has the job after having a couple of the worst defensive seasons in Miami history.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

WVU landed a pretty nice class. Ranked 38th on rivals. Landed a QB named William Crest and I think he will probably end up being THA GUY probably during the 2015-2016 season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Well fuck man, I was excited until I saw this. The 10th/12th ranked class is nothing to scoff at, regardless.
> 
> As for the defense, yeah...It's been horrible for years. If it's horrid again this season, surely Golden and James will make a change when it comes to D'onfrio. It's indeed a bit puzzling as to why he still has the job after having a couple of the worst defensive seasons in Miami history.


We did really good overall on Wednesday, no doubt about that. Just kills me how we get beat with the in state guys. Considering the best talent in Florida mainly comes from Dade, Broward and PBC.. there's no excuse for us not to have the jump on all these guys. We should have at least 5 of the Top 20/30 Florida players ever year. I respect FSU but when they come in and take the best RB and WR from South Florida from under our nose, it really does piss me off. 

Hey. Let's turn this frown upside down. We got the top OLmen from Dade, Broward and Palm Beach respectively. That is VERY IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who needs defense anymore, anyways? :vince4


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FCP said:


> WVU landed a pretty nice class. Ranked 38th on rivals. Landed a QB named William Crest and I think he will probably end up being THA GUY probably during the 2015-2016 season.


WVU picked up Miramar High School coach Damon Cogdell a few weeks back and I knew that he would have an impact for ya'll in recruiting down here. He got you some pretty good South Florida talent. He'll be even more crucial going forward. WVU has always recruited down here pretty well, but he'll be more instrumental. Think ya'll even got a player or two from his old HS team. I know there's an O-Lineman that's pretty good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> SB Nation CFB ‏@SBNationCFB 16h
> 
> Nos. 1 and 2 recruiting classes: Bama and LSU. Nos. 1 and 2 in 2014 NFL Combine invitees: Bama and LSU. Funny how that works, huh?


Annual inventory re-stock..So impressive what Les Miles has turned LSU into


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nevada landed a pretty good 35 person class, them greyshirts.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

:mark: :mark:

First spring practice. 

The Ryan Williams era [of 1 year] is upon us. 






Throwing to this guy should make for a smooth transition in to a starter.






On a more solemn note; JoJo Nicholas passed away in a car accident this week. The paper printed the photo of the crash and it looked horrific. 






R.I.P.


----------

